# Shower thoughts



## Dat Wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

So this thread is for the random thoughts you think of in the shower

Why does Mercedes have 3 E's yet they all sound different


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 1, 2019)

You could throw a rock into a lake and be the last person to ever touch that rock until the end of time.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 1, 2019)

Is bleat the deer alternative to yeet?


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 1, 2019)

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Paper or Plastic?


that... thats just a question u get asked at Publix


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 1, 2019)

Drawstring or twist tie?


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Drawstring or twist tie?


aaaaaaaaaaaand he dont get the purpose of the thread ffs


TacomaTheDeer said:


> Is bleat the deer alternative to yeet?


if there is a security guard at a Samsung store, is he a Guardian of the Galaxy?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 2, 2019)

If people had the ability to read minds, would that also mean you can read your own mind and be stuck in a constant loop of reading your mind?

Can something really be unidentifiable? Since we could easily identify it as being unidentifiable...


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 2, 2019)

I do. This is a post about thoughts you think of in the shower. I'm garbage. I think about what I'm going to wear.



Dat Wolf said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaand he dont get the purpose of the thread ffs


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If people had the ability to read minds, would that also mean you can read your own mind and be stuck in a constant loop of reading your mind?
> 
> Can something really be unidentifiable? Since we could easily identify it as being unidentifiable...


If u were invisible, how would you use your hands since you couldnt see them


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 2, 2019)

Why do we put trash in brand-new plastic trash bags to send to landfill, but recycle other plastic bags made from the same plastic.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 2, 2019)

What if tricks like "You are now manually breathing" are actually just commands and we are just robots that have been made out of flesh.

Do animals have a persona? Does my dog have a persona? Does my dog have ERP with other dogs when I walk him!?


----------



## Furrium (Mar 2, 2019)

When bald people wash their faces, how far do they go ?


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2019)

I wonder if deaf people think we are screaming when we yawn.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2019)

There might be a religion in some remote part of the world which says that anyone who does not stand on a single, specific rock will go to hell...and it's the one true religion


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2019)

Rystren said:


> I wonder if deaf people think we are screaming when we yawn.


what do blind people dream


----------



## Rystren (Mar 2, 2019)

I wonder if this soap actually works like they say it does.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> what do blind people dream


What if deaf people aren't really deaf because they can't hear anything, but because they hear EVERYTHING.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 2, 2019)

If you put money into your bank account, is the bank  doing a withdrawal.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 2, 2019)

A Poor man still has less power to participate in the develpment of his society, than a rich man who can bribe lawmakers and delegates. Therefore we don't have a real democracy. Only a plutocracy with occasional elections. Uncontrolled financial markets and turbo capitalism arn't pillars of a democratic society. They are the root of it's demise.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 2, 2019)

I need to be cleaner!!


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 2, 2019)

If I post about posting on the thread, will people notice how meta the post is?


----------



## Scots (Mar 2, 2019)

if only I had a bidet...


----------



## modfox (Mar 2, 2019)

candles are just pet fire


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 2, 2019)

How much more of this am I going to take before I just leave?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Pickles are just embalmed cucumbers


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 2, 2019)

*Cringes over something I said 10 years ago*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *Cringes over something I said 10 years ago*


^ This, but I will randomly get anxious over said thing.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> ^ This, but I will randomly get anxious over said thing.



Gah, same! XD

Even better...have an existential crisis


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2019)

ULTRA INSTINCT


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Damn I just want to go back to sleep..


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> Damn I just want to go back to sleep..


In the shower?


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> In the shower?


Hmm why not? nothing like a little nap with a cold tap =p


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 2, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> Hmm why not? nothing like a little nap with a cold tap =p


Wouldn’t you be a bit worried about drowning in your sleep?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 2, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If people had the ability to read minds, would that also mean you can read your own mind and be stuck in a constant loop of reading your mind?
> 
> Can something really be unidentifiable? Since we could easily identify it as being unidentifiable...


I think you just get feedback like when you hold a microphone up to a speaker.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Wouldn’t you be a bit worried about drowning in your sleep?


Well in all reality a nap in the shower probably already means my head would already been in a bad situation. Too much soap and no bathmat is a great recipe for disaster


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 3, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I think you just get feedback like when you hold a microphone up to a speaker.



Can confirm, when I meta overthink I sometimes get ringing in my ears XD

Do animals think humans have mange?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 3, 2019)

Are people whose main abilities are copying other people's powers mean they're technically the weakest, yet also the strongest at the same time?
(A shower thought I just had.)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

When the avengers end up destroying a city, who pays for it?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Your stomach thinks that all potatoes are mashed


----------



## PercyD (Mar 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> When the avengers end up destroying a city, who pays for it?


The tax payers. Next question-


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Your stomach thinks that all potatoes are mashed


and that all eggs are scrambled.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 3, 2019)

(would put some "thoughts" in here..but literally the only thing I think of in the shower is song lyrics)

...You feel the weight and then you *BURST THROUGH THE STRONGHOLDS!!!!*

(War of Ages - "Lionheart")


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 4, 2019)

Why are they call veterinarians and not Dogtors? 
Such wasted potential...


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

If your normal breathing sounds like you just took a long drag off a cigarette, YOU SMOKE WAY TOO MUCH!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Immortality doesn't mean the absent from death, it just means the boundaries between life and death have been broken and you're in a state neither alive nor dead.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

why does it have to be a school day...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 4, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> why does it have to be a school day...


How can schools be a place of learning when it's mostly remembering stuff for exams that you'll never encounter again.
Heck my science was just "here's what's on the test".


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2019)

Is water wet? I mean... If something has to get water on it to become wet... Does that mean things added into water become wet? Do you consider water molecules that are bound through hydrogen bonds wet? Hmmmm OwO


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 4, 2019)

Are traps the ultimate proof that men can do everything better than women? 

(Calm down ladies, it's just a joke.)


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 5, 2019)

there's a possibility that i could slip and die in here...time is not promised...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2019)

"Fuck, forgot to buy shampoo..."


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 6, 2019)

Why is it called "furries" when we have stuff like scalies which aren't even "furry".
Why isn't it called "Animals" instead?


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 6, 2019)

MsRavage said:


> there's a possibility that i could slip and die in here...time is not promised...


I actually sometimes think that too. Yay!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

why is there so little hot water in the mornings...


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 6, 2019)

Why do I have a throwaway account on FAF?


----------



## MireleKings (Apr 12, 2019)

When we go grocery shopping and come back five minutes later with a lot of food.. Do our dogs think we are, like, the best hunters in the world?


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 12, 2019)

If you don't shower with just 1 hand you're not a real furry. Period.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 12, 2019)

I reckon all kids start as geeks and furries. Just we're the people who never grow out of it, or at least take a bit longer to. ;3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Furby eyes face forward. They are therefore an apex predator.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 12, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Furby eyes face forward. They are therefore an apex predator.


OMG that is actually hilarious
And biologically accurate


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 12, 2019)

Do animals wake up from a dream knowing it wasn’t real?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

If a predator becomes full vegan, does that technically make it a prey?


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> If a predator becomes full vegan, does that technically make it a prey?


Climb into their maw and find out?

If I don't have a kid, does that mean that I can take hour long showers everyday and still be a net positive ecologically?


----------



## Taku (Apr 13, 2019)

Southern chili is just redneck curry


----------



## Taku (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank God our bones/ internal organs don't get itchy.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 14, 2019)

Is sleep just death practice?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

Taku said:


> Thank God our bones/ internal organs don't get itchy.


"Damn, my heart is itchy!"
Proceeds to cut self so one can reach in just to itch his heart.
"Much better."


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Is sleep just death practice?



If it is I'm very good at it.


----------



## Taku (Apr 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If it is I'm very good at it.


Fuck, then im gonna live way longer than i want to.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2019)

I never thought I'd end up in a line of work where I'd have to actually squeegee the floor. What is my life???


----------



## katalistik (Apr 15, 2019)

It seems like I belong to the 1% population of the universe that has never seen a single episode of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Tyno (Apr 15, 2019)

katalistik said:


> It seems like I belong to the 1% population of the universe that has never seen a single episode of Game of Thrones.


Same


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 15, 2019)

katalistik said:


> It seems like I belong to the 1% population of the universe that has never seen a single episode of Game of Thrones.





Detective Tyno said:


> Same


3%?


----------



## Joni (Apr 15, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Why is it called "furries" when we have stuff like scalies which aren't even "furry".
> Why isn't it called "Animals" instead?


Well, that term is kind of given to other creatures already.

My shower thoughts?


Spoiler


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2019)

If the ancient egyptians had survived to the modern, would they shower in donkey milk?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> If the ancient egyptians had survived to the modern, would they shower in donkey milk?


No, but if the Egyptian empire had remained intact Egypt would be a much bigger and established empire that would be a major player in the modern economy.


----------



## Joni (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 15, 2019)

katalistik said:


> It seems like I belong to the 1% population of the universe that has never seen a single episode of Game of Thrones.


Another one here.

I often wonder if my life would be much different had I admitted my sexuality to myself a good 10 years earlier than I actually did.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 15, 2019)

I have never watched any.

But then I am 16 and neither of my parents are into it.


----------



## Peach's (Apr 15, 2019)

The entire goal of landscaping it to prevent blades of grass from touching the side of the house.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 17, 2019)

Cats and rabbits just predator and prey versions of each other.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 17, 2019)

Do electronic devices get heavier when we download stuff?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 17, 2019)

In the word "bee" is one, or maybe even both of the letter 'e' silent?


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 19, 2019)

Why does the hot water always need turned up right as I start getting comfy...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

What if the earth wasn't round, but it was something else that our eyes cannot understand so they 'default' to seeing it as some form of circle?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> What if the earth wasn't round, but it was something else that our eyes cannot understand so they 'default' to seeing it as some form of circle?



Then satellites would hit the corners as they went round. :]


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 19, 2019)

If CO2 levels in the Jurassic were almost 1950ppm, and the planet had a temp only 3c higher than today, why would a modern increase to 650ppm cause a 3.5-5c rise? What other factors come into play other than solar luminosity?  Probably should have took that class on paleo-climatology.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Then satellites would hit the corners as they went round. :]


Shower thoughts do not care about your facts and logic, nor your feelings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> If CO2 levels in the Jurassic were almost 1950ppm, and the planet had a temp only 3c higher than today, why would a modern increase to 650ppm cause a 3.5-5c rise? What other factors come into play other than solar luminosity?  Probably should have took that class on paleo-climatology.



Along with a lower solar luminosity in the past, that you mentioned already, factors such as the configuration of the earth's continents and the layout of its ocean currents affect how the planet's climate responds to change. 

It's also possible that geological proxies for carbon dioxide and temperature in the Jurassic have uncertainties, but I think we'd have to read about them to find out what the limits of those uncertainties are.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2019)

This water is too hot


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 19, 2019)

Does deodorant soap actually work any different than normal soap? I thought the whole point of it is to wash off.


----------



## Diabase (May 9, 2019)

"How to redraw the political map of a state at an advanced level"


----------



## BackPaw (May 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> What if the earth wasn't round, but it was something else that our eyes cannot understand so they 'default' to seeing it as some form of circle?


The Earth is flat.....if y0u are travelling fast enough.  At the speed of light there is no 3rd dimension.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 10, 2019)

If you kneel, are you technically standing on your knees?


----------



## Tazmo (May 10, 2019)

If a human gestation is 9 months, then why do we start counting our age 1 year from birth?  Technically we are older.......


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 10, 2019)

Why does Bimmy constantly threaten me with poop bombs whenever I take him out of his terrarium? I don't wanna constantly bathe him so he can do his business...


----------



## LotusDog (May 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You could throw a rock into a lake and be the last person to ever touch that rock until the end of time.


Lakes dry up and people are stupid.


----------



## NotaThota (May 13, 2019)

This shower is too hot but its cozy 

Haha im a rebel


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 13, 2019)

We are not human beings we are simply brains that learned how to use the human body as a vehicle over time we discovered that we need this vehicle to live so we decide to stick with it for a while


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 14, 2019)

This is the only close warmth that I'll experience in this life.

Also, why does meme rhyme with gene?

The e sound must be what passes things down and along.

Why is it a V8 motor, when calling it a V8 engine would be more precise?


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 14, 2019)

Why am I showering


----------



## skybel (Jul 14, 2019)

trying to resolve my lonley ness and thinking about driving truck and other random stuff


----------



## Narri (Jul 14, 2019)

Why was firefly canceled?


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 16, 2019)

I sure hope that spider doesn't jump on me.

How old is this soap?

Why do my eyes burn so much?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 16, 2019)

Why do young people complain about their age when in reality they're just babies compared to older generations that have more of a right to complain about their age due to age related health problems?


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 19, 2019)

Where am I bleeding from?


----------



## Keefur (Jul 19, 2019)

Why do we drive on the Parkway, but park on the Driveway?


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 19, 2019)

I wish I had a heated shower.


----------



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)

Will it fit? 


Spoiler



The soap in the tiny soap holder I have. What else could I have meant?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Whats a furry?


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

What was the name again when the partial charges in compounds are balance out?
or
It bubbles less when the drink is cooled, since the balance falls on the side of the carbonic acid...

I'm a person who hates it when I can't remeber some things I've already learned. I also have these thoughts (or similar) everywhere else xD


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow  smell great now. No more stink ♡

And man, I get S T I N K Y


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 20, 2019)

Narri said:


> Will it fit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Of course it will fit! Just push it in!

Who turned out the lights?


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 20, 2019)

Mhhh.... what is my shower thought today ?


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 27, 2019)

Nighttime starts the clock before we all freeze to death, and the sunrise resets it.


----------



## Joni (Dec 27, 2019)

Is @ConorHyena coming in, to grab my butt Owo I think that every time I shower >w>


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 27, 2019)

Only two times more showering, and it's Christmas again \(*.*)/


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 27, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Only two times more showering, and it's Christmas again \(*.*)/



NOCH ZWEIMAL DUSCHEN DANN IS WAAAAACKÖÖÖÖÖÖN


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Do the daemons in 'his dark materials' eat? They've never eaten on screen. 

If the person develops a cancer, can it spread to their daemon? Can a cancer develop in the daemon and spread to the human? 

Can a daemon donate blood to another daemon? Can a daemon get pregnant? 

What happens if a child is in a confined space and then their daemon turns into a whale? 

_Questions. _


----------



## Tyno (Dec 27, 2019)

A person can eat an airpod like swallowing a pill.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Tyno said:


> A person can eat an airpod like swallowing a pill.



A person can listen to a pill like an airpod.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 27, 2019)

"Shampoo" is another way to say "fakecrap," yet we put it our hair all the time.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 27, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> NOCH ZWEIMAL DUSCHEN DANN IS WAAAAACKÖÖÖÖÖÖN


*\m/*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Can a skunk spray and fart at the same time?


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Can a skunk spray and fart at the same time?


(Ok this made me laugh )

I have no idea xD
Although Pepe Le Pew seems to use both for defence ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> (Ok this made me laugh )
> 
> I have no idea xD
> Although Pepe Le Pew seems to use both for defence ^^



I have seen this video before lol. Shows what both of us are searching for on youtube haha.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have seen this video before lol. Shows what both of us are searching for on youtube haha.


I've found this in a "best of pepe" playlist xD


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Dec 27, 2019)

Remember that time in the first grade when you went down the slide and your pants leg got stuck and you came out the other end in your underwear and you were super embarrased? Well, you do now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2019)

Being primarily backup weapons as long as they've existed, I wonder if there were any cultures who had the knowledge of and ability to make swords, but just never bothered?


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rystren said:


> I wonder if deaf people think we are screaming when we yawn.


Im had ZERO hearing for ages until i got an implant, and i can confirm, at least i was quite confused but one day i caught my self yawn and realized thats all it was.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 28, 2019)

If water is a renewable resource and is replenished infinitely via the water cycle, why do people always say "stop wasting the water"? Maybe I'm wrong lol


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> If water is a renewable resource and is replenished infinitely via the water cycle, why do people always say "stop wasting the water"? Maybe I'm wrong lol


you, my friend are a genius.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> If water is a renewable resource and is replenished infinitely via the water cycle, why do people always say "stop wasting the water"? Maybe I'm wrong lol


It's the Gas they are talking about


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> It's the Gas they are talking about


ah yes this mkes big sense lol


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

Shower thoughts 
Oh goody!!
It's not a shower thought, it's an after shower thought 
And quite a impacting thing 
You know...I have this view to the country side and the city from my house... I open the bathroom window, stare a bit at the city... Than look at the bottom of it to see the border of the countryside.. And then I just think of lofi.. See a great sunset in the beach... The waves crashing... Or the lights coming from the city on the sip of a warm beverage..great music, and I get chilled..


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> ah yes this mkes big sense lol


It's annoying... I just wished to have my 1 hour showers without the gas limitation or the bill that has to be paid at the end of the month..


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> It's annoying... I just wished to have my 1 hour showers without the gas limitation or the bill that has to be paid at the end of the month..


i can relate on many levels.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> i can relate on many levels.


Thanks for following me by the way


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

yeah np


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> If water is a renewable resource and is replenished infinitely via the water cycle, why do people always say "stop wasting the water"? Maybe I'm wrong lol



Because it takes effort to clean and distribute water. Food is also a renewable resource, but we_ can _also run out of it.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Because it takes effort to clean and distribute water. Food is also a renewable resource, but we_ can _also run out of it.


That makes sense! I thought there was something I was missing . I apologize for my ignorance!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2019)

There are 10 types of people; those who know binary and those who do not.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There are 10 types of people; those who know binary and those who do not.


lol!


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 2, 2020)

If Post Malone had an office, would it be called The Post Office?


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Jan 2, 2020)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Jan 2, 2020)

if you see a bald eagle in a zoo in the united states, your looking at the american symbol of freedom in captivity.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Is that vibrating my phone because I muted it or did one of my kids....

Do I get out or play it off?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 5, 2020)

If GIFs are a popular format for moving images online, are we living in the golden era of silent films?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

You're actually supposed to shower? Hadn't thought about that...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

(Im actually taking bath now heh)

Why do we bake cookies and cook bacon?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2020)

Is Monosomy 21 Up Syndrome?


----------



## Scorpen (Jan 10, 2020)

Does a "real" furry actually shower?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

Scorpen said:


> Does a "real" furry actually shower?!


musky husky


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 10, 2020)

Knuckles are finger elbows. I'm pilgrim and welcome to my ted talk.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 10, 2020)

Microwave ovens head food with radiation. We all have tiny nuclear reactors in our homes


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 10, 2020)

Forgot to turn the damn water heater on and already got undressed...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> Microwave ovens head food with radiation. We all have tiny nuclear reactors in our homes



It's electro-magnetic radiation, so it doesn't come from changes to nuclei.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's electro-magnetic radiation, so it doesn't come from changes to nuclei.


lyoh kcrif so smart


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 13, 2020)

How do Australians feel about living on Catdog?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2020)

Can you put sails on an airship?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Can you put sails on an airship?



I'm guessing not, because Ships have to use a rudder to angle themselves and their sails into the wind correctly- so that they can maintain a course even if the wind changes directions. 

An airship can't really have a rudder, can it? So you'd be at the mercy of the elements.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 19, 2020)

Are Santa and Solid Snake the same person?
They both have beards, are both very good at sneaking into places, and only leave a few tantalising clues to their existence....


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe I need sulfate free products like my sister uses for her hair... Too bad I cancelled my debit card.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jan 21, 2020)

If, for every head-to-head encounter on a pavement, there was one "rude" person who will not budge, and one "polite" person who will move around them, then we would avoid all those awkward "you go first" situations. I feel like it shows a need for opposites and balance that is pervasive in the natural order.
Though the distribution which optimises the chances of a rude/polite encounter as opposed to p/p or r/r unfortunately require 50% of people to be cold and selfish, and the other 50% to be willing to take responsibility in every situation. Which is rather unsettling.

Wow. That was unnecessarily analytical, even for me!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2020)

The though I usually have in the shower if I'm honest is 'this temperature is wrong,'


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 21, 2020)

Infant sergals can be called "baby swiss"


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 21, 2020)

Can one wear _too much_ leather?
Do anthro cows get upset when they see me wearing it?
Should cheetahs be given speeding fines?
And why is uwu called uwu?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Can you put sails on an airship?





Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing not, because Ships have to use a rudder to angle themselves and their sails into the wind correctly- so that they can maintain a course even if the wind changes directions.
> 
> An airship can't really have a rudder, can it? So you'd be at the mercy of the elements.


Um... airships have rudders....







the problem with sails on an airship is more *where the heck would you put them?* but besides that, airships use fuel instead of natural energy like wind to move. So they’re not really needed.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 21, 2020)

(satire)

What if fairy godparents are real? I mean, when you grow too old for them, you forget you had them! And kids need to keep it a secret, or they go away forever. What if I had them and I've merely forgotten about them by force?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 21, 2020)

There's a spot in Yellowstone National Park where three states borders intersect. Why is this important? Because there was an event where a person was murdered there but the murderer could not be convicted because of jurisdictional issues regarding the intersecting borders.

I was at the infamous Rainfurrest convention and I saw a poop hammock. That memory still haunts me to this day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> Um... airships have rudders....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the case of the rudder in a conventional airship the flow of air over the body is created by powered motion. 

Similarly the flow of the water around a ship is created by the motion from powered motion-in this case the wind. 

They're both linear flows along the length of the object. 

Would an air ship's rudders still be useful for steering if it was propelled by sails instead of its own power? The sails would represent a much larger surface than the rudder and you wouldn't be guaranteed to start with a wind-field traveling over the rudder in the direction of the airship's motion. 

In a sea-going ship, the rudder's in the water, so the force exerted on it is large and it has to be a function of the ship's direction of travel, rather than the direction of the wind at any instance. 

I think in an all-sail air ship, your rudder's forces would be small compared to the overall forces of the sails, so you might just tumble as the wind changes direction. A powered airship avoids that by avoiding catching cross-winds, by having a smooth shape, and by being able to propel itself to oppose the wind by using fuel. Neither option is available to an all-sail airship.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

(this morning) Gee I hope my new hair products work...

(my hair is so soft now)


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> In the case of the rudder in a conventional airship the flow of air over the body is created by powered motion.
> 
> Similarly the flow of the water around a ship is created by the motion from powered motion-in this case the wind.
> 
> ...


I still wanna know where the hell the sails would even go XD


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 22, 2020)

I think that the shower head microphone does not mind my singing as it has never objected to my singing into it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

SashaBengal said:


> I still wanna know where the hell the sails would even go XD



Drape them down underneath and then desperately haul them up when you want to land. ;3


On this subject though, a real craft like we are discussing existed, the invention of Salomon August Andrée. It was a hot air balloon with sails, but it had to use ropes dragging weights across the ground to steer, because steering a balloon with sails proved impossible.

Andrée sadly died as a result of getting trapped on the Arctic ice when he tried to use the ill-fated craft to get to the north pole.

Andrée's Arctic balloon expedition - Wikipedia


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

If a helicopter is flying midair, then someone cracks a joke and everyone laughs inside, does that make it a roflcopter?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 22, 2020)

I actually do like turtles.


----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2020)

"Indescribable" is, ironically, a description.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 23, 2020)

If Nick and Judy from Zootopia have a baby, would it be a Funny or a Box?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> If Nick and Judy from Zootopia have a baby, would it be a Funny or a Box?



A horrible human baby. D:


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> If Nick and Judy from Zootopia have a baby, would it be a Funny or a Box?


Both, because Funny you should think outside the Box


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Why did I think I looked good in blonde hair when I was 16?? Uuugh


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

I think "why does fur get so heavy when it gets wet" before falling... As for baths I think "did I lock the door" because my hot roommate walked in, took off her clothes, not knowing I was home... when she opened the shower curtain we both freaked, I knocked myself out by hitting the side of the tub... I wake up IN A DIFFERENT ROOM! With nothing but a towel, and a girl staring into my eyes, smiling awkwardly...


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

Bottled water is enslaved moisture.

A shower is tamed rain.

Is water wet or dry? (Middle school debate irl)

Why doesn't Mario buy Peach a gun?


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

Where do people with 1 leg work? Oh wait... I-hop!

Why do cops always copy, are any of them original?

Why do Lamae Bal (the first vampire) and Molag Bal share the same last name?

If I eat a pizza with mushrooms, will I grow?

Why do humans shave?


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

I named my ipod Titanic and it's syncing!

Is it cannibalism if I (a khajiit) eat elven and human flesh? If so, I'm a cannibal!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Why would Cinderellas slipper fall off if it fit her perfectly?


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 26, 2020)

I think someone on here should use a pic of the professor from Futurama as their avatar and have, "Good news! You are reading this in the professor's voice!" as their personal title.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2020)

Hm, should I change my profile pic to Farnsworth and just have good news everyone as the title.

Also, did I wash my hair yesterday or day before?  do I even have detangler?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2020)

I am about to take a shower, and I will post frequent updates for my followers. Please like, subscribe, and click on the bell to be notified of unimportant updates like this in the future.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 26, 2020)

The shower went well. I thought about French fries and Volkswagens.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 26, 2020)

Shower cries are the best cries


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 26, 2020)

I swear to God that if the reason that the water isn't draining properly is because it's clogged I'm just going to leave it for the next tenant who moves in.

I refuse to pull out another hair clump the length and size of my forearm.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't want to go to work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2020)

If the band Europe is from Sweden, and Sweden is a part of Europe, are all Europeans Swedish?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 30, 2020)

What will TR273's 273rd submission on FA be?


----------



## TR273 (Jan 30, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> What will TR273's 273rd submission on FA be?


(It's actually rather dull
www.furaffinity.net: 150 by TR273 )

*In the shower*
Hey! that's a great piece for that story I'm writing!

*In front of the PC*
What the hell was that idea again?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2020)

"Baby Nut" just sounds like shorthand for "Heterosexual intercourse in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation.


----------



## Keroki (Feb 6, 2020)

just came here to read all the thoughts >.> i am impressed. Continue.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2020)

Are century eggs laid by the Millennium Falcon?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 6, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Are century eggs laid by the Millennium Falcon?


 if so, who gave birth to IT?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't have a shower, I bathe in a lake.

I think "Where'd my clothes go? Those da** dirt bike bas- EEK! Something just touched my leg!" Normally... or I think of using one of my little wooden spears to throw at the bikers as they drive around..........


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 8, 2020)

>WW2 happened due to... well WW1 (and few other aspects)
>WW1 happened due to Seminal Catastrophe partially caused by unification of Germany
>Germany was united by Prussia
>Prussia was freed from under Polish vasallisation by Sweden during 'the deluge'


Therefore it is Sweden to be blamed for both World Wars >:[
Cursed meatballers!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 11, 2020)

Plato: A man is just a featherless biped  
Me: Behold! A man!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 11, 2020)

Why is it everytime I sing, a dog howls at me?! Hushpuppy time!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 21, 2020)

Jojo part 4
Superfly - a giant pylon you can't escape from unless someone takes your place.
Part 3
Tower of grey - A giant fly  that uses its second jaw to tear through people's mouths.
Did Araki do this on purpose?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 21, 2020)

I should dig deep into the "Omaewa mou shindeiru" meme.

And somehow my internet search was Megaman X and Zero when I finally decided to end the search.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Why are there so many species and sub-species of animals yet there's only one species of human


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Why are there so many species and sub-species to animals yet there's only one species of human


There were many species of human until relatively recently, weren't there? 

The rest have sadly gone extinct.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 21, 2020)

A cashier at McDonald’s can say they are in charge of handling money for a billion dollar corporation


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 21, 2020)

If my shampoo is so great, then why do I even need conditioner?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There were many species of human until relatively recently, weren't there?
> 
> The rest have sadly gone extinct.


Correct. A fossil classified as Peking Man.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 21, 2020)

Should I try a waffle stomp?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 21, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Should I try a waffle stomp?



Yes.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 21, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Jojo part 4
> Superfly - a giant pylon you can't escape from unless someone takes your place.
> Part 3
> Tower of grey - A giant fly  that uses its second jaw to tear through people's mouths.
> Did Araki do this on purpose?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

My thoughts are determined by the shower temperature

Cold: plotting muder, or making a game plan for the game I'll play when I get out...

Warm: Memes

Hot: *-CENSORED-*


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 21, 2020)

Cold: shiver

Warm: perfect for relaxing

Hot: perfect for training

Too hot: TOO HOT!!!!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Cold: shiver
> 
> Warm: perfect for relaxing
> 
> ...


Training? I'm not gonna ask.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 21, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Training? I'm not gonna ask.


I'm not going to ask about that censorship


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> I'm not going to ask about that censorship


Good idea.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 21, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Good idea.


Hehehe


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 22, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Cold: shiver
> 
> Warm: perfect for relaxing
> 
> ...




Cold: Eeek!

Cool: Ah

Warm(which hardly maintains): =w=

Hot: Aaah yesss

Too hot: sbdjsfjn@&×<#&#×^@-_!!!?!?!!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> My thoughts are determined by the shower temperature
> 
> Cold: plotting muder, or making a game plan for the game I'll play when I get out...
> 
> ...


But if it's too cold, I shiver.
 If it's too hot, I either scream in pain or cuss. :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 22, 2020)

What organ do arthopods use to balance?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> What organ do arthopods use to balance?



An otocyst, similar to your inner ear but simpler. They're probably both descended from the same structure.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 23, 2020)

Are Hellraiser and Event Horizon in the same universe? Is the warp drive just a different variation of the Lament Configuration? Could Doomguy kick all their asses?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 23, 2020)

I think and therefore I suffer.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 23, 2020)

So, sage is a herb but it also means "wise." Odd.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 27, 2020)

Are the Kilrathi descendants of Kajiit who got transported to another planet through a warp in space time caused by the opening of an Elder Scroll?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 27, 2020)

Your alarm sound is basically your theme song since it plays at the beginning of every episode


----------



## Herdingcats (May 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Your alarm sound is basically your theme song


Well, that sucks. Mine is generic, loud and jarring. I usually do my best to beat my alarm and disable it before it goes off.

On an unrelated note: It occurred to me that Makuhita's (the pokemon) cry sounds just like a stomach growling.


----------



## VeeStars (May 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Your alarm sound is basically your theme song since it plays at the beginning of every episode


I have no theme song


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

When you swat a fly away, you use more energy than it will use in its lifetime


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 2, 2020)

Since all the food we eat gets it’s energy from the sun originally, the more you eat the more of the suns energy you consume, so going by that logic, if you’re fat, you’re just a big ray of sunshine.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2020)

Where did I put that can of black spray paint?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (May 2, 2020)

An ice cube is essentially floating in a pool of its own blood and that of its kin.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

When you paint a room, it gets a tiny bit smaller


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> When you paint a room, it gets a tiny bit smaller


When you paint the outside of a house it gets a tiny bit larger


----------



## Raever (May 2, 2020)

Fursonas are just mascots of the hidden parts of their creators.
The creators are just masks for their Fursona's to hide behind.
What even is this fandom anymore?



VeeStars said:


> When you paint the outside of a house it gets a tiny bit larger



AHHHHHHHH MY BRAIN


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> When you paint the outside of a house it gets a tiny bit larger


So theoretically if you keep painting both the inside and outside of the house, overtime you could obtain a giant block of paint with some walls trapped inside


----------



## VeeStars (May 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So theoretically if you keep painting both the inside and outside of the house, overtime you could obtain a giant block of paint with some people trapped inside


Made it extra terrifying ^^


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

Raever said:


> Fursonas are just mascots of the hidden parts of their creators.
> The creators are just masks for their Fursona's to hide behind.
> What even is this fandom anymore?
> 
> ...


The creators are like the outside walls of the house, and the fursonas are the inner walls. If you keep painting over both, overtime you can reunite them in one big ball of paint


----------



## hologrammaton (May 2, 2020)

_every odd number has an 'e' in its English name_


----------



## Raever (May 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The creators are like the outside walls of the house, and the fursonas are the inner walls. If you keep painting over both, overtime you can reunite them in one big ball of paint



This went from shower thoughts to smoking thoughts and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 2, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> An ice cube is essentially floating in a pool of its own blood and that of its kin.


Aww man, that's awesomely depressing. I love it. As for shower thoughts...

... Did I leave my internet browser open when I came in here?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2020)

Quite days are best days.


----------



## Punji (May 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So theoretically if you keep painting both the inside and outside of the house, overtime you could obtain a giant block of paint with some walls trapped inside



The walls are bones and the paint is its flesh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2020)

Is it "Eat, shit, and die" or "Eat shit, and die"?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2020)

A good shit is its own reward.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 3, 2020)

Can we somehow train the Africanized killer bees to use the tactics of the Japanese honey bee against the Giant Asian hornets? Or could we crossbreed the two to create some sort of "fighter bee" to defeat them?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Can we somehow train the Africanized killer bees to use the tactics of the Japanese honey bee against the Giant Asian hornets? Or could we crossbreed the two to create some sort of "fighter bee" to defeat them?


Do you want kamikaze bees? Because *that's* how you get kamikaze bees!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 4, 2020)

There are hordes of risks and dangers out there on the streets, where my daddy would take me for a walk or anything.

Since my daddy has tons of miseries going on around, it won't be a surprise if we meet one or two or even bunch of hunters against us. (I admit that my daddy's charm is beyond knowledge, those hunters have gone mad and are out of hand.) If my stance won't intimidate them enough to hold them off, I'll have to get prepared with any sort of self-defense tactics possible. Maybe one or two pocket knives? Or a taser? Knuckle bars?

Moreover, even if I manage to fend them off at first, and if they're still determined to take my daddy, wouldn't they gather some henchmen along? If so, what should I do to protect my daddy then? If the worst happens, I should have to go find another daddy or just stay stray or alone. Will I be able to stand such an outcome? Am I not strong enough to keep the relationship with my daddy?

Now I should start learning to handle pocket weapons and maybe learn some martial arts, and train my body. The not-so-peaceful streets are actually really dangerous.

After the shower, I told my concerns to my daddy, he said I'm cute.... Dang, I'm being serious!

Please tell me if I'm obessed with concerns... The police here aren't good enough, they will be able to reach the scene only after everything's done and cannot be undone. The best we can expect is that they aren't bribed by the enemies. I never trust our police, I am the only one who can defend ourselves...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2020)

When a bird on the Elemental Plane of Air takes a shit, where does it land?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2020)

If a beautiful man is Handsome, 

does that mean beautiful women are Footsome?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

Why is the United Kingdom not called 'Britanglia' ?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2020)

Has anyone ever considered that all pandas lately are born gay by nature and they don't WANT to mate with the opposite sex? You can't just lock a random male and female in the same place for months and *assume *that sex will occur...


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Has anyone ever considered that all pandas lately are born gay by nature and they don't WANT to mate with the opposite sex? You can't just lock a male and female in the same place for months and *assume *that sex will occur...


Wouldn't that make them asexual? As in, no sex at all?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Wouldn't that make them asexual?



That depends...are they trying to have sex with other males or other females? If no, then yes, and if yes then no. <giggle> But from what I've seen, they throw a single male and a single female in the pen and that's it. Then they wonder why for months they haven't mated or shown any sexual interest in each other. Haven't they ever watched a lifetime movie with a "gay roommate platonic friend" ever?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2020)

I think female pandas only enter fertility for a few days a year. 

They're probably examples of extreme 'k-strategists'. 

It might also relate to their very nutrient poor diet; frivolous sex when a cub's survival is not guaranteed might mean a panda fails to reproduce at all, so it's better to wait until the time is right.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't know - asexuality is a lack of sexual attraction.  It doesn't mean you CAN'T have sex.  Or don't.  It means you've got little to no effective interest in it and would rather be eating icecream - or bamboo.  

"Xing, I guess we have to if we want those adorable cubs."

"Okay, Chi, you're right.  But backrubs after!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 17, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> I don't know - asexuality is a lack of sexual attraction.  It doesn't mean you CAN'T have sex.  Or don't.  It means you've got little to no effective interest in it and would rather be eating icecream - or bamboo.
> 
> "Xing, I guess we have to if we want those adorable cubs."
> 
> "Okay, Chi, you're right.  But backrubs after!"




Having sex....eating ice cream...


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Having sex....eating ice cream...



To be honest, because I've interest in one but not the other?  Though I'm not really that into icecream either tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing until you cry is funny

Crying until you laugh is terrifying


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2020)

What happens if the Hulk has to fart and he transforms back into Steve Banner?


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What happens if the Hulk has to fart and he transforms back into Steve Banner?



Boring geek answer - since damage turns him back...er...And yeah, I just assume it would do damage.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What happens if the Hulk has to fart and he transforms back into Steve Banner?



Easy, Banner joins the space program and gets launched into the stratosphere...


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

I can never imagine a new color.


----------



## Vitamin B12 (Jun 19, 2020)

At what point does dark grey become black?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 20, 2020)

Realistically I know you'd burn up and die, but if you could somehow dig a hole from north to south and jump through, would you just stop in the middle because of gravity? Would you be floaty? Or just stuck until someone else pulled you out? 
Hm.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Realistically I know you'd burn up and die, but if you could somehow dig a hole from north to south and jump through, would you just stop in the middle because of gravity? Would you be floaty? Or just stuck until someone else pulled you out?
> Hm.



If drag from the air was neglected, you'd sale all the way through to the other side. 

I believe this would also work with frictional tunnels that are off centre. I think that there's a proof that all journey times for such tunnels would be the same, no matter what the route was: 42 minutes. 

Gravity train - Wikipedia


----------



## ben909 (Jun 20, 2020)

When i take showers i always end up thinking about how much work goes into pumping water out of the ground and heating it up just so i can stand there and get hit by warm water while i think about it


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 21, 2020)

ben909 said:


> When i take showers i always end up thinking about how much work goes into pumping water out of the ground and heating it up just so i can stand there and get hit by warm water while i think about it



I went to hot springs before the virus hit and it was so weird thinking that the water I was bathing in had been sitting in these warm pools for literally tens of thousands of years being slowly forced up to where they'd come out of a pipe and warm me up.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2020)

If thanos has magic rocks that could alter the whole universe at once couldn’t he just of made twice as many planets instead of killing people


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2020)

There can't be anything wrong with peeing in the shower. It's all pipes.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 21, 2020)

I think of something visually artistic.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 21, 2020)

I need a shower wand.  but would the wife approve or just kiss me and say no because of destructive kids?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 21, 2020)

ben909 said:


> If thanos has magic rocks that could alter the whole universe at once couldn’t he just of made twice as many planets instead of killing people



Sure, if he wanted to kill literally everyone in the cosmos. The orbits of the planets would be thrown so far off that it would result in chaos.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 21, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Sure, if he wanted to kill literally everyone in the cosmos. The orbits of the planets would be thrown so far off that it would result in chaos.



Other solutions include doubling the amount of food! ;D


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Other solutions include doubling the amount of food! ;D



or having the amount of energy needed for tasks


But then the avengers wouldn’t have anyone to avenge(also why they had to lose at the start)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2020)

ben909 said:


> or having the amount of energy needed for tasks
> 
> 
> But then the avengers wouldn’t have anyone to avenge(also why they had to lose at the start)



I think requiring that energy isn't conserved would break the universe in some interesting ways.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 23, 2020)

How come corporations Don't pay me for wearing stuff with their logo on it, why am I expected to pay


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 23, 2020)

Within 10 years we're gonna start seeing fursuits that don't have any eyeholes, but rather mounted VR headsets inside the heads that display a near-90° field of view. Think about it; the only data that needs to relay into the headset comes from 2 small cameras placed on the pupils.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 30, 2020)

If you transform into a werewolf and eat a human being, is it cannibalism?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> If you transform into a werewolf and eat a human being, is it cannibalism?



What if you turn back into a human and eat a werewolf?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 30, 2020)

Why does it always rain when I'm outdoors, and not when indoors?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 30, 2020)

Do the pets in the Housepets universe bathe as regularly as humans? If they don't does King shower as often as he did when he was human since it's implied he probably doesn't lick himself?

Additionally, does he use dog shampoo or does he have a human soap he's decided to stick with?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2020)

Are "Summer of '69" and "Jukebox Hero" actually about the same person, but from different timelines?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tall people are expected to use their reach to help shorter people, but if a tall person were to ask a short person to hand them something they dropped on the floor it'd be insulting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Tall people are expected to use their reach to help shorter people, but if a tall person were to ask a short person to hand them something they dropped on the floor it'd be insulting.



Tall people can bend down, but short people can't bend up. 

_...but what would bending up looking like? 




_


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2020)

Should mini hot dogs be called hot puppys


----------



## Mambi (Jul 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Tall people can bend down, but short people can't bend up.
> 
> _...but what would bending up looking like?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2020)

The Doctor's reluctance to kill has caused far more death and destruction than it has prevented.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 3, 2020)

This does not seem to fit the other posts, but did happen today in the shower


(My thoughts are fragmented because its how i think)
<with the attack helicopter joke>  it someone on FA says they identify as an attack helicopter, is it meant to be a gender joke, or their species ... there are people with airplane characters
“Wonder if there is a transformer that was a helicopter...”

... “why am i still takeing a joke that was made to offend people seriously...”


———————
Minor context of why that joke is on my mind, inflammatory thread simulator 

-


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2020)

Right now, there is someone, somewhere, who actually _does_ identify as an attack helicopter. I just know it.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 3, 2020)

Why do we claim to eat soup if soup is mostly a liquid?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Right now, there is someone, somewhere, who actually _does_ identify as an attack helicopter. I just know it.



If they try to insist on it seriously to troll, all I would ask them is what personality trait they feel is them in the copter. Then remind them that the copter is inanimate and has no personality and that's why their joke comparison falls flat and is stupid. 

Scary thing is...I did meet someone who claimed it online. I'm like 95% certain they were trolling of course, but they were *acting *pretty sincere in the sense of "I refuse to accept trans people until they accept me as a chopper!" mentality, so clearly they were holding the "belief" out of spite and thought they were clever. They were not. <grin>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 3, 2020)

What if birds are the only things that are real?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

How can I wash my back without doing awkward arm movements ??


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 3, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> How can I wash my back without doing awkward arm movements ??


Stand under a waterfall?


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stand under a waterfall?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

The water is too cold, stand out of it for five minutes to get in, then move tot he side while getting burnt before putting your hand on the handles to adjust the temperature.  We all know about when you run out of the water and it gets cold, but when you have to start it up and it gets too hot very fast?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

MainHammond said:


>


Just get rid of your back completely! Then you don't have to worry about it at all!


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Just get rid of your back completely! Then you don't have to worry about it at all!










Done


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> What if birds are the only things that are real?



Then what are they eating?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Then what are they eating?


Then bird seeds are literally bird seeds!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Then bird seeds are literally bird seeds!


A simple 'rigorous' answer to Marius question, would be that
birds include components that themselves do not constitute birds.

Therefore for birds to be real, non-bird components that are required to make birds are also real.

Therefore birds cannot be the only things that are real.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> A simple 'rigorous' answer to Marius question, would be that
> birds include components that themselves do not constitute birds.
> 
> Therefore for birds to be real, non-bird components that are required to make birds are also real.
> ...


Yes they can, if bird seeds are what you plant in the ground to grow more birds, but also feed birds


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes they can, if bird seeds are what you plant in the ground to grow more birds, but also feed birds



Would that be considered cannibalism then?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Would that be considered cannibalism then?


Yes! that inspired the myth of Cronos


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes they can, if bird seeds are what you plant in the ground to grow more birds, but also feed birds



If a bird grows from a seed then a bird is not fundamental though- unless a bird is an aggregate of birds and the ground is also birds. 

The only way out of this is to conclude that birds are fundamental particles.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If a bird grows from a seed then a bird is not fundamental though- unless a bird is an aggregate of birds and the ground is also birds.
> 
> The only way out of this is to conclude that birds are fundamental particles.


But what if we consider birds as Greek gods!?
Also the ground is birds, it's bird crap


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But what if we consider birds as Greek gods!?
> Also the ground is birds, it's bird crap


That's more like mulch. Use it to plant a beautiful garden.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 4, 2020)

Why aren't there anymore furry troll OCs?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> That's more like mulch. Use it to plant a beautiful garden.


A beautiful garden of birds


Kurushimii said:


> Why aren't there anymore furry troll OCs?


What, like this?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Also the ground is birds, it's bird crap



The world is our toilet.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> The world is our toilet.



Get away from my car! I just washed it!


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> A beautiful garden of birds
> 
> What, like this?


That's a mouse. I mean the troll creature.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> That's a mouse. I mean the troll creature.


Bull! that's totally a troll!


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Bull! that's totally a troll!


It doesn't look orc-like or anything.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> It doesn't look orc-like or anything.


Eehh you didn't get the joke


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 4, 2020)

This is the prime mover that Aristotle and Aquinas were talking about:


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Eehh you didn't get the joke


I know what troll face is, I was just a bit stubborn and thinking about literal trolls, like the creature that lives under a bridge. (Which I guess internet trolls do too in jokes.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> The world is our toilet.


Feral birb here. Can confirm.
*casual squirt*


----------



## ben909 (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it ever too late to posg to the 
Inflammatory Thread Simulator

Because you can always just say
“Nercos this fight” and fit the theme of the thread


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 8, 2020)

"This bathtub is boring... I want a new bathroom..."


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 8, 2020)

"I'm not worth anybody's time. . .I want to runaway, but if I ran away, where would I even go?"
(I wish I was making this up)


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 8, 2020)

"Do birds have belly-buttons?"


----------



## Punji (Jul 8, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> "Do birds have belly-buttons?"



They do not.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Punji said:


> They do not.


Huh... Learn somethin' new every day! Thank you!
Here is another one:
 Is it weird to love listening to True Crime Shows?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Let me tell you something odd. In the shower, my thoughts, upon hearing so much, run wild, and I'll sing out of nowhere. But the questions that really are befuddling are these.

_"If a carrot and a twig had a child, did they birth the muffin via the email from Putin received before the first bomb fell, and when did the President get a tattoo on his neckbeard when the aliens came to visit from Andromeda, and when did Starships get the ability to climb trees like the wild Afghan tigers in the Middle East going on to the left side of tower B in Fortnite playing Modern Warfare Wazone in the middle of Summer in Kansas on a Japanese morning in Monday on Taiwan in Belgium, and when did the man in green leotards ties scream at the cavemen at 12:00 o" clock in Northeast Asia?"_


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 8, 2020)

You think there's any correlation between personality traits and the direction someones avatar is looking/facing?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You think there's any correlation between personality traits and the direction someones avatar is looking/facing?



That's a good one!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You think there's any correlation between personality traits and the direction someones avatar is looking/facing?


Like people creating a voice for someone with an Avatar in the forums? 
Or literally having someone/a character face a certain way?

I do think the direction someone is facing/looking can speak volumes about a character. Even if they seem pretty neutral, if someone is looking down it's safe to say they could be shy/camera shy. Looking directly into it would either be indifferent/compliant. Making a pose/smirking could show confidence. Etc.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 8, 2020)

This entire thread is basically Twitter except you're following a ton of people you don't know and there's no cancel culture


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 8, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Eehh you didn't get the joke


Nothing?
Fine, I guess I'll crawl back under the bridge to look for more actual trolls (monsters).


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Nothing?
> Fine, I guess I'll crawl back under the bridge to look for more actual trolls (monsters).



The grumpy old troll who lives under the bridge because of tax evasion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 8, 2020)

Omg, I forgot to buy shampoo and conditioner.

And get a towel.

Is it too late for a reset to get some coffee?


----------



## Simo (Jul 8, 2020)

It'll sure be nice when the hot water heater is fixed!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

I love showers, but I hate it when people flush the toilet while I'm inside. Now, I'm on fire. Cool.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 9, 2020)

I just played a game on Steam that is basically a roguelite borderlands, but with furries.

I liked it but I cannot defeat the first boss.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You think there's any correlation between personality traits and the direction someones avatar is looking/facing?



*RAWWWWRRR*


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 9, 2020)

My neighbour told me I gained weight during the quarantine.....

*sees himself in the shower*
she's right T.T !!!

That's it !! My new training Arc starts tomorrow !!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 9, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You think there's any correlation between personality traits and the direction someones avatar is looking/facing?




So tempted to go down the member list and tally who is looking in what direction now... but also lazy


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 10, 2020)

I always listen to musics 24/7. I know it will harm my ears so I play it on speakers if possible (only at home).

And the shower time isn't an exeption, I play the musics and at some moment I start to whistle the music, then I think:

1) Can't I do anything creative with my whistling ability?
2) My whistles have more various melodies than I'm actually singing on my throat... Huuuh....

Trivia:


Spoiler



I have mastered the Kawazu Wetlands from Evertale, and perfected the Glorious Morning by Waterflame... Via whistling.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 10, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I always listen to musics 24/7. I know it will harm my ears so I play it on speakers if possible (only at home).



Be careful with that. 
I have chronical tinnitus on my left ear and let me tell you, the loss of hearing is not the worst part of damaging your ears.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2020)

The people who sing advertisement jingles on the radio must be totally dead inside.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 15, 2020)

Me before Digimon 2020: I expect they gonna fill the episodes with evolution sequences to save budget.

Me after 6 episodes of Digimon 2020: I WANNA SEE ALL THE EVOLUTION SEQUENCES !!!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 16, 2020)

Does it concern you that there are more Planes in the ocean than submarines in the sky?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 16, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Does it concern you that there are more Planes in the ocean than submarines in the sky?







Had to put that game bug here


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 16, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Had to but that game bug here


I think it is more concerting if there are more submarines in the sky than planes in the ocean


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 16, 2020)

My brain is not that flexible as I used to be...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 16, 2020)

Isn't ketchup just tomato Jelly?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## lemonjelly (Jul 18, 2020)

Is your Minecraft skin your Minesona?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


>



This is horrifying.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 18, 2020)

That it is. I can't even remember what I was originally looking for when I found it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 18, 2020)

Why do I like hugs so much? I'm even hugging this stream of water...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 18, 2020)

Humans have hands and feet? But what do furrys have? Foot paws and hand paws? but that don't sound right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Humans have hands and feet? But what do furrys have? Foot paws and hand paws? but that don't sound right.


Paws and peets.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


>



me: i wish for you to be unable to know if a wish i have is not first wish


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 18, 2020)

ben909 said:


> me: i wish for you to be unable to know if a wish i have is not first wish


Ya see, this is why ben909 should make the big bucks.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ya see, this is why ben909 should make the big bucks.




It was an xkcd quote though...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes, the person that makes the big bucks is not always the first person to do it, but the one who does it better


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2020)

If I married Alan Cumming and took his surname, when we're having sex I could say "I'm Cumming."


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 18, 2020)

Tears... will always have wet eyes.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 18, 2020)

If there are spring rolls, are there autumn rolls?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 18, 2020)

Poptarts are dessert ravioli


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2020)

I can't believe there are people that actually try and poop down the shower drain. 
The likeliness of them doing it perfectly is pretty much zero. More people feel comfortable handling their own _duty _than I realize.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I can't believe there are people that actually try and poop down the shower drain.
> The likeliness of them doing it perfectly is pretty much zero. More people feel comfortable handling their own _duty _than I realize.



One guy I knew who worked on ships said that they had a problem where a toilet blocked, so they had to empty the tank into the shower and stomp it down. :}


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> One guy I knew who worked on ships said that they had a problem where a toilet blocked, so they had to empty the tank into the shower and stomp it down. :}


_Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!_


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2020)

I love my parents and my brothers.
But they are a bunch of idiots when it comes to alcohol.
They make me hate drinking.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> I love my parents and my brothers.
> But they are a bunch of idiots when it comes to alcohol.
> They make me hate drinking.



I never understood the fascination. 
Taste is only acquired by repeatedly exposing yourself to the shit until it becomes bearable. 
They like feeling sleepy? I like being awake when I do stuff, otherwise I go sleep. 
I have only seen it bring out the worst in people. 

...

Now show me your other 2 dogs or I'll harvest all of your cowlicks.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I never understood the fascination.
> Taste is only acquired by repeatedly exposing yourself to the shit until it becomes bearable.
> They like feeling sleepy? I like being awake when I do stuff, otherwise I go sleep.
> I have only seen it bring out the worst in people.
> ...



I dunno, in my case I guess I liked to drinks things that aren't sweet, like beers.
But for the most part I only drink beers when I'm watching sports.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2020)

I promise to take pictures to the 2 other dogs tomorrow. xD


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2020)

“Is it morally wrong to take someone who has helped you through things and throw them into lava to advance the world”... and if i was going to make a full joke thread should it go in forum games or the tv and games section


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2020)

Mayonnaise popsicles ...


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Mayonnaise popsicles ...




Chicken noodle soup on a stick


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> I dunno, in my case I guess I liked to drinks things that aren't sweet, like beers.
> But for the most part I only drink beers when I'm watching sports.



I don't believe there's anything wrong with it, social/casual. 
I don't like it and don't understand it, but... eh. 
I just can't trust anyone because literally every time I do, something shitty happens. In person, anyway.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I don't believe there's anything wrong with it, social/casual.
> I don't like it and don't understand it, but... eh.
> I just can't trust anyone because literally every time I do, something shitty happens. In person, anyway.



Yeah, it's difficult to trust people.

But I always end up having faith in people because the only way to find out if I can trust somebody is to give them the chance. Like right now, I'm telling my personal problems to a forum full of strangers.
I even showed you my cute dogs. That's a big deal.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Yeah, it's difficult to trust people.
> 
> But I always end up having faith in people because the only way to find out if I can trust somebody is to give them the chance. Like right now, I'm telling my personal problems to a forum full of strangers.
> I even showed you my cute dogs. That's a big deal.



You showed me all but 2.
_*I'm still waiting for them.*_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2020)

My shower curtain is 5 years old.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> You showed me all but 2.
> _*I'm still waiting for them.*_



They are sleeping.
TOMORROW !! I PROMISE !!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 19, 2020)

I dont wanna go to work today.....I going to anyways I just wanna bitch about it.....if only I had hit the lottery I wouldn't be in this mess.....why does my beard curl up when it gets wet.....i think I need to stop for gas...oh wait I did that Friday afternoon.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 20, 2020)

.............yes !!!!!!
*YEEEEEEEEEEES !!!!!!!!!!!





*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 20, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> .............yes !!!!!!
> *YEEEEEEEEEEES !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. I like that show.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> .............yes !!!!!!
> *YEEEEEEEEEEES !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*appears at the end of the hallway holding a pair of scissors and warmly whispers* 
_Snip, snip~_


----------



## Punji (Jul 22, 2020)

I want to buy a T-shirt that says "I got this through legitimate means" on the front. I genuinely would have, but there would always be the implication that I didn't for some stupid reason.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm not Homer anymore !!

I'm a wolf da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 23, 2020)

Since I joined FA I've seen posts like"What's With All The NSFW Hate Lately? " or"Why the hate on bronies?" and most recently, "Do furries really hate anime/manga and anime/manga styled stuff?".

IMO Life is too short to waste it on hating stuff.

Good night, everybody.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Since I joined FA I've seen posts like"What's With All The NSFW Hate Lately? " or"Why the hate on bronies?" and most recently, "Do furries really hate anime/manga and anime/manga styled stuff?".
> 
> IMO Life is too short to waste it on hating stuff.
> 
> Good night, everybody.



If anything I would have assumed furries generally liked all those things.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2020)

Do Chocobos smell bad for the same reason the Hoatzin does?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 18, 2020)

This year is kind of the final nail in the coffin for Mall Santas.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 18, 2020)

Sometimes a shower thought ends up being a shower fart. Remember, that's where shity ideas come from.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 18, 2020)

Condom companies kill their future customers.


----------



## Punji (Oct 18, 2020)

Harry Potter went to a school of magic but they never taught him how to heal his facial scar or fix his eyesight.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 18, 2020)

Mike_Wolf said:


> Condom companies kill their future customers.


So do cigarette companies


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 18, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> So do cigarette companies



Very true. 
Speaking of that I use my drivers license to buy things that impairs my ability to drive.


----------



## Mr. Stache (Oct 18, 2020)

What if de-ja-vu is just a glitch in the programming. We are just a very complex simulation, and what would seem like years is just minutes or hours to the person playing with that simulation.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 20, 2020)

Could Randall Flagg defeat Pennywise?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 20, 2020)

I really want to hug Simo when I meet him. . .I hope that's not too awkward for him though; I just really love my skunk.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 22, 2020)

Who else is running the waters in my household? The water is hot and cold then hot then cold... Meaahh!!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Could Randall Flagg defeat Pennywise?



Considering Flagg was killed by a spider, probs not.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 22, 2020)

How can I get that perfect waistline?


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

What was the first shower thought? And did it work? Setting into to motion 100's or 1000's of years of perfect ideas in the shower..


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 22, 2020)

My new place has a tub that I can actually fit in. I don't know how to respond to this because I literally haven't properly fit in a bathtub since I was like 10.

I feel like a dog that's caught the mailman and doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Chicken or the egg?


----------



## Skittles (Oct 22, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Chicken or the egg?


The bacon.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Chicken or the egg?



it was the egg, the egg was layed by an “almost chicken but not yet a chicken” bird


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The bacon.


Dammit now I'm hungry.  See what you did after what I said? 
Jokes on me >_<


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Dammit now I'm hungry.  See what you did after what I said?
> Jokes on me >_<


Don't talk to me about hunger *sly grin*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)

We find the idea of drinking human milk gross but animal milk delicious


----------



## Arishipshape (Oct 22, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Don't talk to me about hunger *sly grin*


“Don’t you ever use the word “hunger” with me”


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> We find the idea of drinking human milk gross but animal milk delicious


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> “Don’t you ever use the word “hunger” with me”


Or you may find it gets suddenly warmer, and squishier


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The bacon.


You ever watch someone weld, and the noise the welding makes..  you think of bacon..? Sure as heck does for me.  



Time for some 6:34 a.m bacon.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

If you get pennies for your thoughts.. does that mean pennywise is rich?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 22, 2020)

What the hell did the Soviets do with Genghis Khan's Spirit Banner?


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2020)

Should plant based characters get 2 positive points on pvp
And if someone was a Venus flytrap what side are they on?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 22, 2020)

If you in the military, and you had a secret passcode you wanted protected at all costs, even from soldiers revealing it during torture or drugged interrogations, make the passcode literally "FUCK YOU".

Think of it...the person is tied up and the pain begins. They resist as the person screams out "GIVE ME THE CODE!!!" <whap-zap>. They tell them rank and serial number and hold back as trained <whap> Finally though, one poor soldier breaks, sobbing and gasping in agony "ENOUGH...please...the code...is........fuck...you...". "Enraged at the insult, the interrogator hits him harder, screaming for the code, and the soldier screams back desperate "...fuck you.....fuck you....!!!". "Enough insults, give me the CODE!!! <WHAM>" "F...fuuuck....y...y...<passes out>"

They get tired of this game as he clearly is too strong to resist. They start another tactics, pumping several more prisoners full of drugs to make them delusional and talkative. Yet time and time again, high as the clouds, their minds soaring in psychadelic wonder...their toungue so free and deliriously laughing they scream out "FUCK YOU!!!" over and over to the question of what the code is!!! The ones on sedatives are mumbling with their last bit of strength of will..."fuuuck...youuuu...." as their mind turns inside out from the drugs. The doctor and interrogator are shocked at the strength of resiliency of the soldiers!!! But he'll break them eventually...

By the time they figure out what's really happening, you've at least stalled them for a long while. At best they can't figure out why the methods aren't working. In fact it actually is and you've tricked them into not seeing it as such. Win-win, right?


----------



## Punji (Oct 22, 2020)

Mambi said:


> If you in the military, and you had a secret passcode you wanted protected at all costs, even from soldiers revealing it during torture or drugged interrogations, make the passcode literally "FUCK YOU".
> 
> Think of it...the person is tied up and the pain begins. They resist as the person screams out "GIVE ME THE CODE!!!" <whap-zap>. They tell them rank and serial number and hold back as trained <whap> Finally though, one poor soldier breaks, sobbing and gasping in agony "ENOUGH...please...the code...is........fuck...you...". "Enraged at the insult, the interrogator hits him harder, screaming for the code, and the soldier screams back desperate "...fuck you.....fuck you....!!!". "Enough insults, give me the CODE!!! <WHAM>" "F...fuuuck....y...y...<passes out>"
> 
> ...



"The code is literally 'fuck you'."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 22, 2020)

Punji said:


> "The code is literally 'fuck you'."



and they would not believe you at first...like I said, delay tactic at least and an annoyance, right? Hey, it's a shower thought, not a proposal to the gouvernment agents watching everything we do! <LOL>


----------



## ben909 (Oct 24, 2020)

... should i feel bad for people that get covid and the flu at the same time, or is it their problem for not getting a flu shot?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 24, 2020)

A lot of people actually believe things will suddenly get better at the start of 2021


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2020)

I've been stuck in accommodation with only a bath since March. So no shower thoughts. :{


----------



## ben909 (Oct 30, 2020)

Do certain colors  get ejected more then others?


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 31, 2020)

How long is it going to take before I'm able to feel emotions properly again? I miss seasons and holidays and feeling happy and content.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s hard for me to believe my childhood and teenage year gaming consoles are considered retro now


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2020)

Why are illegal and dangerous things sexy to other people? Is it a trust thing? I like comfort and privacy, why are these wild folks fuckin in the public park... I don't get it...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Why are illegal and dangerous things sexy to other people? Is it a trust thing? I like comfort and privacy, why are these wild folks fuckin in the public park... I don't get it...



The forbidden fruit effect?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The forbidden fruit effect?


It's lost on me! I prefer fruit that's good for me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Potato salad have potatoes in it, shrimp salad have shrimps in it, but why doesn't Italian salad have Italians in it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Potato salad have potatoes in it, shrimp salad have shrimps in it, but why doesn't Italian salad have Italians in it?



What's stopping you from adding your own?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> What's stopping you from adding your own?


Because Italy scare me.. >:


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Because Italy scare me.. >:



Just rub yourself down in olive oil. You'll be immune. 

Or just scour the neighborhood for something local!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2020)

I wish it were possible to sleep in warm water for 8 hours without any consequences.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

If ghosts really existed they'd spend most of their time trying to get rid of political leaders who's policies they disagree with.


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 2, 2020)

If my son is a priest then what should I call him? Son or father?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Monster+ said:


> If my son is a priest then what should I call him? Son or father?


Sonfather. :3


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

You could always just go with "boy"


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

'Reverend'


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Why do I bother? Hmmm


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Why do I bother? Hmmm



You okay?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You okay?


Eh, I've been better.

Shower thought: If Neil Armstrong was the first man on the moon...did he dig up a moon rock and eat it to see if it was cheese?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

If the moon is cheese, is the same cow responsible for it as the milky way?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If the moon is cheese, is the same cow responsible for it as the milky way?


If Milky Way is produced by Mars...does that mean Mars owns the Milky Way?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

*Comes up with the perfect comeback for that argument I was in 4 hours ago*


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> If Milky Way is produced by Mars...does that mean Mars owns the Milky Way?



Oh now that's confusing.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

*Thinks*

Shower thoughts....

Will I ever get a boyfriend?....


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> *Thinks*
> 
> Shower thoughts....
> 
> Will I ever get a boyfriend?....


Perhaps some day. You never know.

*thinks*
If Pluto is a dwarf planet...does that mean Mickey Mouse is drawn to his dog via a gravitational pull?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Perhaps some day. You never know.
> 
> *thinks*
> If Pluto is a dwarf planet...does that mean Mickey Mouse is drawn to his dog via a gravitational pull?


Hmm.....I hope so!

And you know what, that's a good point....it would explain why they literally cannot be apart!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

If you are what you eat, and you eat salad, does that make you crispy?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> If you are what you eat, and you eat salad, does that make you crispy?


I'm sure it does!

If one puts icing on a sponge and attempts to eat it, does that make it a poor man's spongecake?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

Christians in the shower:
What if we got it wrong or forgot it somehow?
What if God didn't make US in his image, but it was actually ANOTHER CREATURE which we made go extinct and now he's mad at us?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> Christians in the shower:
> What if we got it wrong or forgot it somehow?
> What if God didn't make US in his image, but it was actually ANOTHER CREATURE which we made go extinct and now he's mad at us?



As a Christian, I used to have the "What if the universe is like a dominoe effect type of deal and god just like tipped the first one over, and now he can't really stop it because have you ever _tried _to stop dominoes from falling? And that's why shit just be happening" thought at 3 am and in the shower.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 6, 2020)

"... is it actualy less work for me if this gets lumped with PvP and LPW's categories"


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> As a Christian, I used to have the "What if the universe is like a dominoe effect type of deal and god just like tipped the first one over, and now he can't really stop it because have you ever _tried _to stop dominoes from falling? And that's why shit just be happening" thought at 3 am and in the shower.



Aristotle proposed the idea that, as motion stems from other motion and that it is conserved, it all may originate from a single 'prime mover'.
So this idea is even older than Christianity itself, amazingly.

I think Aristotle actually personally favoured an infinite universe with no beginning.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 6, 2020)

....I wonder how many snakes it would take to fill this bathtub


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2020)

If you say 'Hey bitch, where my ho's at?' in a West Country accent, it goes from being tasteless street slang to an elderly man asking his dog where he left his gardening equipment.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2020)

When it rains, some say it's God taking a shower, when in reality, he's actually pissing on us.


----------



## tamako_does_art (Nov 9, 2020)

you could be best friend with someone exactly like you but never meat them because you meet on the internet.


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 9, 2020)

Is water wet?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

Monster+ said:


> Is water wet?


Ooh, I've loved those kind of questions!

If one were to take their fur, and rub themselves with a balloon for about five minutes, would it be instant floofiness?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 9, 2020)

tamako_does_art said:


> you could be best friend with someone exactly like you but never meat them because you meet on the internet.




you best friend could be a computer...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2020)

Do some people actually eat while taking a shower?


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

What if Pluto is just kinky and them being a full on “dog” is pure dedication to the pet role in their relationship dynamic?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Do some people actually eat while taking a shower?


Yes. Candy in the shower or pie in a hot bath is sublime.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Yes. Candy in the shower or pie in a hot bath is sublime.


Shower//bath wine when having a depression day is mmmmm uplifting


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> What if Pluto is just kinky and them being a full on “dog” is pure dedication to the pet role in their relationship dynamic?


_Top 10 Mysteries Scientists didn't want you to know_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 9, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Shower//bath wine when having a depression day is mmmmm uplifting



Mmm ... shower Coors


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Do some people actually eat while taking a shower?



Wait!?.....

You mean to tell me you've never had a chower?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 9, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Do some people actually eat while taking a shower?


Next level multitasking mang


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Wait?.....
> 
> You mean to tell me you've never had a chower?


A CHOWER! I'm calling it that from now on!!!


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> A CHOWER! I'm calling it that from now on!!!


If it is creamed corn is it a golden chower?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 10, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> If it is creamed corn is it a golden chower?


Add some gold luster dust and you got yourself a deal!


----------



## tamako_does_art (Nov 10, 2020)

ben909 said:


> you best friend could be a computer...


true-


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 10, 2020)

You can't say Legoshi without Lego.

*steps on lego by accident*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 10, 2020)

Monster+ said:


> You can't say Legoshi without Lego.
> 
> *steps on lego by accident*



OUCH


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 10, 2020)

Imagine how awesome it would be if you could heal wounds and other serious injuries just by eating food like in video games. It doesn’t even have to be freshly made. That burger sitting on the sidewalk restores the same amount of health as a fresh one. You also gain a stamina boost instead of feeling bloated and tired.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 10, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Imagine how awesome it would be if you could heal wounds and other serious injuries just by eating food like in video games. It doesn’t even have to be freshly made. That burger sitting on the sidewalk restores the same amount of health as a fresh one. You also gain a stamina boost instead of feeling bloated and tired.


“Floor ice cream gives you health”


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 10, 2020)

Why is Texas so big?
Why is Texas even?
Why Texas?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 11, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Why is Texas so big?
> Why is Texas even?
> Why Texas?


A landmass of rudeness


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 11, 2020)

Does my hedgehog know how loved he is?


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Mmm ... shower Coors


There is no better beer than shower beer


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 11, 2020)

How much gay porn is on Mike Pence's computer?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 12, 2020)

If a black guy becomes a clown, would it be racist for him to wear 'white face'?


----------



## zandelux (Nov 12, 2020)

Do hipster moles refer to their favorite bands as being "above ground"?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 12, 2020)

Their are probably no grey Smurfs because they all got killed by the blue Smurfs in a war so that slavery could be abolished.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> How much gay porn is on Mike Pence's computer?


Not nearly enough.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 12, 2020)

Are there any black magicians?......I don't think I have ever seen a black magician.....do they not exist or are they so good we can't even perceive them


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 12, 2020)

I wish I could just take a shower under water


----------



## zandelux (Nov 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I wish I could just take a shower under water



Speaking of underwater, a mermaid who is somehow able to connect to the human internet would be so confused by this thread. They would have no idea why land dwellers would want to make themselves wet, or why doing so would give them weird pseudo-philosophical ideas.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 12, 2020)

(oldie but goodie) If we take in oxygen, but exhale carbon dioxide, and "burning" by definition is chemically combining with oxygen, then that means we spend our life's slowly burning to death until we die


----------



## zandelux (Nov 12, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Imagine how depressing it would be if alien bros across galaxies are searching for life on other planets like us and they create a satellite that holds their history, arts, culture, sciences, etc like how we did with Voyager 1's golden record and we'd never be able to intercept or meet each other because of how much space there is between celestial objects and that space takes a lot time to traverse and in that time so many things can change. *creis*



I get your point, in that any alien artifacts we ever encounter would likely be from a race that had long since died or evolved into something else. (And vice versa for any alien encountering Voyager 1.) That's kinda sad.

But what I find really depressing is that, because the universe is expanding, galaxies outside the Local Group will eventually pass beyond an event horizon from our POV. No light, no matter, no information of any kind, would ever possibly reach us from those galaxies. They would still exist, but no contact would be possible.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 13, 2020)

Why are dairy products almost always better when they're hot and melted?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Why is Texas so big?
> Why is Texas even?
> Why Texas?









I love you really, Texas.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

Say friend, no one cares.
Say girl friend people lose their minds and congratulate. 
smh


----------



## Faustus (Nov 15, 2020)

*Looks at Avatar*
Hmm. 'Faustus: Well-Known Member'
That it is, buddy. That it is.


----------



## Lithio (Nov 15, 2020)

How do people in heaven look like? Is it the the state at which they died?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 16, 2020)

Carpets are just floor fur.


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 17, 2020)

disparate is like someone attempted to spell desperate completely wrong and then thought it could be another new word put into the dictionary


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2020)

Monster+ said:


> disparate is like someone attempted to spell desperate completely wrong and then thought it could be another new word put into the dictionary



Disparity is such a useful word though. D:


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 17, 2020)

in the shower at the 3AM and the water goes cold.

WHO'S RUNNING HOT WATER AT 3AM?! I'LL KILL YOU!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 17, 2020)

I like my new Herbal Essences shampoo, mostly because it smells good. I don't think it does much for my hair.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 18, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Carpets are just floor fur.


This instantly spawned a picture in my mind, you know the hunter carpet made of a bear's pelt with the head and all? I'm picturing it posing like one of your french girls, I would be surprised if nobody else had the idea


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 18, 2020)

Humans are still cavemen just with bespoke caves.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 18, 2020)

Sometimes I pee


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2020)

Who the hell is Steve?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2020)

Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.



i feel that


----------



## zandelux (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.





			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/who-else-other-then-me-has-had-a-close-encounter-or-a-bond-with-an-australian-animal.1670998/


----------



## Mambi (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.



Not true. Many furries enjoy the ART and the IDEA of anthropomorphic...while many just like anthropomorphic for the joy and fun. 

But some like me literally worship nature, obviously including the animals. Animal care and their respect are top priority to me.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.


There were a few in the Politics section that got lost when that was nuked.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 19, 2020)

Shower thoughts: Would I be able to stay 'untouched' until this pandemic ends? Will it end by 2022? (Cuz I think 2021 shall not be the end at this rate)


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 19, 2020)

What beers would pair nicely with cookie crisp cereal


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.



I probably care too much about dogs.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 19, 2020)

Jacob has a lot to answer for that rule about homosexuality, especially as God never mentioned it to Moses.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is it me, or do furries mostly only care about fictional animals? I have yet to see a thread on conservation or animal welfare issues take off on here.


Well....I am a biologist that has worked with a variety of endangered species over the past 8 years. Does that count?


----------



## MainHammond (Nov 22, 2020)

I made an illustration that took me 2 weeks to complete it and posted it on FA, it got 37 views and 3 favorites in 1 month.

I made a +18 illustration that took me 1 night to complete it and posted it on FA, it got 72 views and 9 favorites in 1 weekend.



I'm sure there's a lesson there but I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

How much woodwood a wood chuckchuck if it took a bath in a 7 gallon washtub?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 22, 2020)

If there is a war on Christmas, then Christmas is winning.

It has taken over the territory of both October and November from opposing factions Halloween and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 23, 2020)

Only America could invent a sport where the ball spends most of its time in your HANDS, then call it 'Football'.
Also the grid isn't made of iron.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

Christ: spend his whole life fighting the evils of money.

Christmas: ah.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm going to start the conspiracy that McDonalds only offers the McRib in fall for some pagan ritual to appease the old gods. Sacrificing animals and glueing their meat together into an delicous abomination to gain favor, ensuring good potato harvests for their fries.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 24, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> I'm going to start the conspiracy that McDonalds only offers the McRib in fall for some pagan ritual to appease the old gods. Sacrificing animals and glueing their meat together into an delicous abomination to gain favor, ensuring good potato harvests for their fries.


Well, now, the practice of eating as a sacrament goes back a long way. One theory points to cannibalistic rituals in pre-hellenic Greece whereby a man was given the mantel of a god-king for a 'long year' (about five regular ones) and, at the end of his term, torn apart by the priestesses and eaten in a frenzy. The theory goes that as time went on and men gained in social and political power, this practice was migrated from killing the king to having his war-leader (or 'Tanist') kill him, to naming a temporary 'king for a day' and killing him in the original king's place, to killing a surrogate animal in place of the king. In some cases they even moved from using meat to bread, still in the belief that it effectively the flesh of the god they were eating. If this sounds familiar, you're probably Catholic.

The eating of an animal in ritual circumstances is also common to totemic belief systems, wherein the adherents believe they are distantly related to a particular species of animal. In these cultures, killing the specified animal is generally taboo except under certain ritual circumstances, where it becomes a sacrament.

In the case of MacDonalds, I'm going to guess they're propitiating Dionysus, Greek god of wine, fertility and ritual madness. He would probably appeal to the average patron of MacDonalds. He was typically associated with the bull (in his aspect as Dionysus Tauros) and according to myth was torn apart and boiled by the Sons of Gaia, then reborn. Also, as a god of fertility, he might be propitiated to ensure a good potato harvest (although Demeter might be a more usual choice).


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

nobody would suspect a muderer if they were wearing a butcher's outfit not even if they were covered in blood splatter and carrying a knife.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> nobody would suspect a muderer if they were wearing a butcher's outfit not even if they were covered in blood splatter and carrying a knife.



This is why you can only trust vegetarians. ;3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

Why do all my most creative thoughts come when I'm completely naked and being rained on with warm water?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Why do all my most creative thoughts come when I'm completely naked and being rained on with warm water?


it's from your ape ancestors.
your creativity is increased to able you to build shelter from the rain.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> I'm going to start the conspiracy that McDonalds only offers the McRib in fall for some pagan ritual to appease the old gods. Sacrificing animals and glueing their meat together into an delicous abomination to gain favor, ensuring good potato harvests for their fries.



It gains my favor, as long as they put mayonnaise on it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 24, 2020)

I swear the McRib has the same exact rib-shaped meat that my high school cafeteria used to serve. I just put mayonnaise on it... to gross out the girls, but also because I liked it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I swear the McRib has the same exact rib-shaped meat that my high school cafeteria used to serve. I just put mayonnaise on it... to gross out the girls, but also because I liked it.



I'm sure they're all from the same generic offshoot of Banquet.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I swear the McRib has the same exact rib-shaped meat that my high school cafeteria used to serve. I just put mayonnaise on it... to gross out the girls, but also because I liked it.


The McRib is a guilty pleasure of mine, sometimes without the guilt if I'm hungry enough.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 24, 2020)

They need to bring back the Cheddar Melt and the Arch Deluxe.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

Do boys have peepee charts like girls have for bras?


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Do boys have peepee charts like girls have for bras?


In a way.


If coffee is beans, does it make americano a soup?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Do boys have peepee charts like girls have for bras?


What... would we need it for?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> In a way.
> 
> 
> If coffee is beans, does it make americano a soup?



In a way??? 
WHAT WAY???
SHARE WITH ME YOUR FORBIDDEN KNOWLEDGE


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> What... would we need it for?


I don't know! 
Cups? 
Condoms?!


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> In a way???
> WHAT WAY???
> SHARE WITH ME YOUR FORBIDDEN KNOWLEDGE


Idk if this would be more fitting for DMs, but... there is a condom size chart. Usually just three sizes that require measuring your ding-dong's length and girth if you aren't sure about it (but usually you're pretty sure).
But nothing for underwear, no.

Nothing as complex as bra sizes!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

THANK YOU FOR THIS KNOWLEDGE. 
Now it gets to collect dust with everything else in my brain. UuU 



kevintheradioguy said:


> Nothing as complex as bra sizes!



Tell me about it... DX 
It keeps from the jigglywigglies, but we sacrifice breathing and circulation to do it.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Tell me about it... DX
> It keeps from the jigglywigglies, but we sacrifice breathing and circulation to do it.


Me and my wife after years of suffering and spending hours in lingerie stores, found a perfect solution I'm willing to share: sports bras. She has never been this happy and comfortable. Refuses to wear anything else.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> charts like girls have for bras?


Huh, not sure why but this is the first I've heard of this.

But yeah, the store-bought peepee charts tend to be a little lacking, so I make my own. Uh, it's not for practicing drawing dicks, no sir. >.>


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Huh, not sure why but this is the first I've heard of this.
> 
> But yeah, the store-bought peepee charts tend to be a little lacking, so I make my own. Uh, it's not for practicing drawing dicks, no sir. >.>



YOU GOT THE STORE-BOUGHT ONE???
I'm always told to just settle for the ones at home...
Which is nothing...
*_sobs in foreign prolix_*


----------



## Monster+ (Nov 27, 2020)

Spanese.

don't question my brain pls


----------



## soulbox (Nov 27, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> Me and my wife after years of suffering and spending hours in lingerie stores, found a perfect solution I'm willing to share: sports bras. She has never been this happy and comfortable. Refuses to wear anything else.


Sports bras are the best.

As far as shower thoughts...
Why to I exist in this time?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 27, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Sports bras are the best.
> 
> As far as shower thoughts...
> Why to I exist in this time?


h e d g e h o g


----------



## soulbox (Nov 27, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> h e d g e h o g


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 27, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> View attachment 94940


I showed you my needles pls respond


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 27, 2020)

Does Harry Styles want me to think he's cute? Well it's working.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Does Harry Styles want me to think he's cute? Well it's working.


Harry styles evolved, he not only has fangirls but now he has fanboys

(NOT ME I SWEAR!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2020)

Where do Tamagotchis go when they die?


----------



## TR273 (Nov 30, 2020)

If I die at work today, what are people going to think of all the random shit I have on my phone?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Where do Tamagotchis go when they die?



The _*trash*_.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 1, 2020)

When I was a child, I used to get really excited whenever my parents would make us breakfast for dinner. Now as an adult, I realize that they were just too tired to cook anything else.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 2, 2020)

There should be a sequel to the Cable Guy called like, Son Of Cable Guy. But instead of being obsessed with TV shows he'll be obsessed with shitty memes and early 2000s internet culture.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 2, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> There should be a sequel to the Cable Guy called like, Son Of Cable Guy. But instead of being obsessed with TV shows he'll be obsessed with shitty memes and early 2000s internet culture.



So...like pretty much any teen movie after 2010?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> The _*trash*_.



I hope I go there when I die.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

If you make an omelette, are you cooking the unborn child of another species in its own juices?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> If you make an omelette, are you cooking the unborn child of another species in its own juices?


Well kind of, but the child was never going to be born anyway


----------



## mangomango (Dec 2, 2020)

If the infinite universe theory is true, in how many of the universes is everyone anthro?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 2, 2020)

If I'm transfem and I like guys, does that make me straight or something else entirely?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 2, 2020)

We spend more money on feeding fat people than feeding ourselves


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

mangomango said:


> If the infinite universe theory is true, in how many of the universes is everyone anthro?



It's one Earth universe and an infinite number of Star wars Universes.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 2, 2020)

Where do they measure the true sea level if water levels are different in different places?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

mangomango said:


> If the infinite universe theory is true, in how many of the universes is everyone anthro?


An infinite amount I reckon.

Also an infinite amount of universes where bacon take over the world..


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Where do they measure the true sea level if water levels are different in different places?



Does this help?








						Geoid - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 2, 2020)

This new tub shroom is awesome


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This new tub shroom is awesome



Tub shroom?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2020)

Should I be signal boosting others if I want to be noticed? And is gift art to a superior artist really worth it?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

The only difference between being murdered and being assassinated is how important you are in the public eye


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 3, 2020)

Instead of parents telling their kids about the tooth fairy, when the kid turns five, parent's should tell them that if they lie or misbehave their teeth will start falling out. V:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Should I be signal boosting others if I want to be noticed? And is gift art to a superior artist really worth it?



To the first point, I think you shouldn't worry about any affect on being noticed. 
I would neither boost others because I want to be noticed, or worry about it robbing attention from me. 

Whether gift art is worth the effort depends on a lot of things. I personally don't do it at all.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> To the first point, I think you shouldn't worry about any affect on being noticed.
> I would neither boost others because I want to be noticed, or worry about it robbing attention from me.
> 
> Whether gift art is worth the effort depends on a lot of things. I personally don't do it at all.


It could be that I'm exactly where I deserve to be, in all areas of life.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 3, 2020)

The snack that smacks you back, Goldfish!


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 3, 2020)

Has anyone tried to make alcoholic tea? Is that something you can make? I feel like this would make a good deal of money


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Tub shroom?



Tub shroom.







No, my shower is not so nasty that there are mushrooms growing in it. xD


----------



## ben909 (Dec 5, 2020)

Could you use bones to make reinforced concrete?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Could you use bones to make reinforced concrete?



...Could you use concrete to reinforce your bones?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 5, 2020)

If Santa sees you when you're sleeping... He's just a really advanced stalker...


----------



## zandelux (Dec 5, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> If Santa sees you when you're sleeping... He's just a really advanced stalker...


Plus he breaks into your house!

I wonder if the original St. Nicholas was just some town drunk who kept wandering into peoples' homes while sloshed. He'd find their milk and cookies and devour them. But he'd also rob stores in between visiting houses, and leave behind the things he stole, creating the tradition of delivering presents. Rather than stop this, the people in the town would just roll with it, making the milk and cookies easier to find. They'd also pay the shop owners back for the "presents", and just told their kids that some kindly old man left them.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 5, 2020)

Why is food cute? Hedgehogs in coffee mugs: cute. Babies dressed as ice cream cones: cute. But why? I really would rather not replacing my morning coffee with a mouthful of prickle.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 5, 2020)

Why do we think deep thinks while standing under a stream of water.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 5, 2020)

HOT WATER BURN BABY!
HOT WATER BURN BABY!
HANES 32!
10 MINUTES TO WAPNER!


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 5, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Has anyone tried to make alcoholic tea? Is that something you can make? I feel like this would make a good deal of money


Yes. Yes. Yes, it has.

Why is one of my pinky toenails so much shorter than the other?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd just like to say that male dogs are sons of bitches.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 6, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I'd just like to say that male dogs are sons of bitches.



Well of course...males would be "sons of bitches" and females would be "daughters of bitches" <giggle>


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 6, 2020)

Precisely. Also, Who named the first thing in the world? How were the first things named? This has always bothered me because we have things and those things have names but how did they get those names? How did someone decide to call cats "cat" and dogs "dog" and things like that? How did someone come up with "lamp"?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Precisely. Also, Who named the first thing in the world? How were the first things named? This has always bothered me because we have things and those things have names but how did they get those names? How did someone decide to call cats "cat" and dogs "dog" and things like that? How did someone come up with "lamp"?



Well, Dog is just backwards God, so it makes sense.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 6, 2020)

Do they still sell Canned Ham?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 6, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Do they still sell Canned Ham?



They sell steamed hams.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 7, 2020)

The sentences "it is a good deal" and "it costs a good deal" are almost the same, but their meanings are completely opposite.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 7, 2020)

Who the hell named hell "hell"???


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 7, 2020)

Should I put a collar on? 
Which one?
Should I get some new tags?
Where can I find studs in bulk?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 7, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Could you use bones to make reinforced concrete?





Fallowfox said:


> ...Could you use concrete to reinforce your bones?


As someone that makes rebar prefabricated concrete walls. Yes!  But you die!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

What if there is an island called "No-Man"?


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 7, 2020)

It just occurred to me that when I do get my acreage, I'll never be able to appropriately call it Ram Ranch for obvious reasons


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 7, 2020)

Did they name condoms after condiments or did they name condiments after condoms...?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 8, 2020)

Every time someone is caught mid-blink, they look really high.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Why is food cute? Hedgehogs in coffee mugs: cute. Babies dressed as ice cream cones: cute. But why? I really would rather not replacing my morning coffee with a mouthful of prickle.



Maybe similar to 'cute aggression'. 









						Cute aggression - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Did they name condoms after condiments or did they name condiments after condoms...?



Either way they go great with things to nibble on. <wink>


----------



## ben909 (Dec 8, 2020)

“why am I imagining braixen setting fire to smokey the bear?”


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Dec 8, 2020)

If you steal a Sentient but Inanimate object, Is it theft? Or kidnapping?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 8, 2020)

Hmmm..... should I buy these rolls, at the Safeway tonight ?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2020)

What if we were ALL cops?


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What if we were ALL cops?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 8, 2020)

What if the spider in my shower yesterday was just as shocked that I saw her naked as I was that she saw me naked.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What if we were ALL cops?



Then the concept of "authority" would disappear overnight...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 9, 2020)

What would happen if one were to denote the concept of peanut butter and jelly?

Why can't penguins fly? (Bad joke incoming)  Was it because they were...

_*Grounded?*_


----------



## Punji (Dec 9, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Then the concept of "authority" would disappear overnight...


Internal affairs?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 9, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What if we were ALL cops?


Instead of saying "I'm in bed" I'd say "I'm undercover" instead.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 9, 2020)

Punji said:


> Internal affairs?



Doesn't matter. If _everyone_'s a cop, then _everyone _will assume they have the moral and legal right to police _everyone _around them. That's what being a cop is in theory, upholder of the law and peacekeeper of the population in general around them after all. They do so by placing someone with LESS authority under arrest when required as they see fit based on their knowledge of the law and (hopefully) common sense at thescene of the incidents. So far so good?

But everyone *around *them would feel the exact same way if we're all cops, so if they see your arrest as unjust they will arrest you right back. Internal affairs would be overwhelmed and effectively powerless...assuming anyone even acknolodged them as "supercops" (the police of the police) Since they both answer to the same root orginization it would be even more meaningless than it is currently. Basically, who who applies the cuffs to who? Right NOW cops get away with untold amounts of illegality simply becasue their "fellow" cops protect their fellow co-workers. If *everyone* was a cop, internal affairs would just be more cops policing more fellow cops but since EVERYONE would be police, nothing they say would have any more meaning than the cop they'd be talking to. 

Hence my statement of "authority would disappear overnight". Nobody would have the right to arrest anyone any more than anyone woudl have the right to investigate themselves UNLESS you had a special group of overseers with special authority in legal enforcement. We call that "cops" currently, and it only works if there's a power imbalence in their favour. (gouverm permission to be a cop basically, but remember, we ALL have that permission in this scenario)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 9, 2020)

Who came up with the idea of spirit animals?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 10, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Who came up with the idea of spirit animals?


Totemists.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Who came up with the idea of spirit animals?


Native Americans are the most recognized for being some of the first, and historically some shamanists in Northern Europe, parts of Asia, and Africa worshiped animals similarly from my reading, a few with the very goal of becoming said animal both characteristically and quite physically through ritualistic and behavioral practices.

The history of animal deities and spirits being worshiped, incorporated, and personified is a diverse and worldwide phenomenon.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 10, 2020)

Hmmm... (I got something simpler on my mind) - should I get some donuts in the morning?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 10, 2020)

They should do a remake of Shattered Union, but include more strategy and resource management as well as make it so you can ally with or conquer Mexico and Canada.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2020)

Hmm..... if you're listening - I'd love it for Christmas, Santa. 
(I'm not sure if I'll get it though).


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 11, 2020)

Vore furries probably play "snack-a-mole" at arcades


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 11, 2020)

Is it illegal to fart on someone?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Is it illegal to fart on someone?



It's legal and very much encouraged. :V


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning meetings are bad, but morning meetings on the weekend when you're normally off are the worst.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2020)

Shop smart.
Shop esse mart.
Shop cmart.
Shop semen art.
Ma feet hert.
Shop dmart.
Shop dollar sto.
POOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
Water is so watery but not pond water.
My feet hurt.
Great Christmas! Everybody gets a new Lincoln Town Car!
Everybody gets one!
Toast is so good. I want more toast.
But no with cheese. Just butter. Butter.
Udder butter.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2020)

-Happy Hardcore? More like Crappy Tardcore!

-Does Vivziepop have a thing for DILFs?

-Is this my life? Is this what the next 60 years or so are going to be like?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

Imagine how angry the rat under Gordan Ramsay's chef hat must be.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Imagine how angry the rat under Gordan Ramsay's chef hat must be.


It's Cluny the Scourge


----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Dec 12, 2020)

Did dinosaurs ever somehow discover something long before we even existed?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 14, 2020)

Why is 'the Legend of Sleepy Hollow' considered an American children's classic? The 'hero' is portrayed as greedy, libidinous and credulous; the 'villain' is a high school bully who basically wins in the end, and the story ends about ten pages earlier than you'd expect it to, having spent most of its time describing people, places and food. I can't help feeling it sends a terrible message to children.

(Interestingly, although Washington Irving was American, the story was actually written in the UK.)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2020)

"will i get banned if it try and find the oldest thread on the site to comment on?"


----------



## Punji (Dec 14, 2020)

"Dale a tu cuerpo alegría Macarena
Que tu cuerpo es pa' darle alegría y cosa buena
Dale a tu cuerpo alegría, Macarena
Hey Macarena!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

ben909 said:


> "will i get banned if it try and find the oldest thread on the site to comment on?"



There's only one way to find out! ;D

(I think the oldest thread may have been deleted by now anyway)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There's only one way to find out! ;D
> 
> (I think the oldest thread may have been deleted by now anyway)


oldest i could get to, there are some many year old ones


and it could be an extreme cause of the "no fights" rule were it seems fine to post on an old thread if the thread did not have arguing in it

... ... to scared to try


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

ben909 said:


> oldest i could get to, there are some many year old ones
> 
> 
> and it could be an extreme cause of the "no fights" rule were it seems fine to post on an old thread if the thread did not have arguing in it
> ...



There probably aren't any old threads interesting enough to warrant a bump anyway. 
A lot of them are just 'we had the same discussions as now, but in 2014'.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 15, 2020)

Hmm...... (after reading that other thread): should I buy some of these before the holiday's over?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 16, 2020)

'Non-Binary' sounds so negative.
Can we change it to 'Hexadecimal'?


----------



## zandelux (Dec 16, 2020)

Faustus said:


> 'Non-Binary' sounds so negative.
> Can we change it to 'Hexadecimal'?



0xFF / 0xFFr / 0xFFself


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 18, 2020)

Are all humans furrys like scientificly our hair is "fur" so are we all furrys if so ima shoot myself in the brain


----------



## Faustus (Dec 19, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Are all humans furrys like scientificly our hair is "fur" so are we all furrys if so ima shoot myself in the brain


No, hair and fur are scientifically different things. However, poodles don’t have any fur at all, it’s hair! So if you have a poodle ‘sona, you’re actually a ‘hairy’


----------



## Punji (Dec 19, 2020)

A kangaroo mixed with a male chicken could still be called a "rooster."


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2020)

There are more planes in the ocean than submarines in the sky..


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> There are more planes in the ocean than submarines in the sky..


That will only last until they start building flying submarine factories


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> That will only last until they start building flying submarine factories


That would be crazy. Do the submarines fly now, or do they drop them into the water from the air?


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> That would be crazy. Do the submarines fly now, or do they drop them into the water from the air?


They will probably start building flying submarines ... that lose their ability to dive


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> They will probably start building flying submarines ... that lose their ability to dive


We need 'em air submarines to fight dat galactic federation of gosh tootin aliens I gone heard about.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> There are more planes in the ocean than submarines in the sky..


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2020)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 96707


I'm speechless.....


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> We need 'em air submarines to fight dat galactic federation of gosh tootin aliens I gone heard about.


Nah, they are useless. The aliens will actually come from under the sea.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Nah, they are useless. The aliens will actually come from under the sea.


UNDA DA C!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 19, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm speechless.....



Totally not a game bug


----------



## Faustus (Dec 19, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> UNDA DA C!


Why does this remind me of that old PS game, Seaman?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

The 3 Magi came from the East. 

They also saw the new Star 'in the East'. 

Shouldn't they have seen the star 'in the West' if they followed it West to Bethlehem?

Am I missing something? Did the star change position as the month progressed? The star is described as moving sometimes.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 20, 2020)

How many pickle would I have to consume before I wind up pickling my insides?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)

When you say 'Forward' or 'Back', your lips move in those directions. :0c


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2020)

It would be nice to exit the shower and not feel cold.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The 3 Magi came from the East.
> 
> They also saw the new Star 'in the East'.
> 
> ...



Could be an issue from translation too. I don't know anything about Greek though.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 20, 2020)

If anyone knows what I’m talking about for this thought, can we be best friends forever?

When Uraraka threw that ball during school training, when she touched the pads of her hands again, did it just fall from wherever it was floating? Is there a time limit for her anti gravity powers? I sure hope it didn’t hit an unsuspecting pedestrian... though, that would be hilarious, if it did.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 20, 2020)

Faustus said:


> Why does this remind me of that old PS game, Seaman?


Its from the dreamcast


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Could be an issue from translation too. I don't know anything about Greek though.



You might be right here; I checked wiki and it said some people view 'in the east' as an expression simply meaning 'ascending'. 

Since the stars rotate fully over-head each night, the idea of following a star or planet to a fixed destination is quite strange anyway. 
Maybe instead the Magi saw a meteor trail, or they simply interpreted the stars and followed the instructions?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe instead the Magi saw a meteor trail, or they simply interpreted the stars and followed the instructions?


Wouldn't matter what they followed, if they saw it in the east and followed it, they would still have to have come from the west. Even if it moved across the sky you'd have difficulty justifying it because they'd start off going in one direction and end up going in another, winding up much in the place they started.

Far more likely this is just a simple case of the Bible being wrong about something, but people ignoring the contradiction or trying to address it any way they can because any error puts into question its allegedly divine origin. Too many people are willing to bend facts, interpretations and history to make a silly mistake make sense rather than admitting it's just a typo. It's not like there aren't others. The lineage of Joseph of Aramathea is almost entirely different in the two gospels in which it is mentioned; the number of the beast was originally 616 and changed due to a clerical error; the phrase about 'Lucifer falling from heaven' is most likely a misreading of a symbolic eulogy to a dead mortal king; don't get me started on Genesis and the tablets of Etana.

This being said, I don't have the exact Bible passage handy and have not checked the precise wording. Maybe it's just one of those bits of folklore that sprung up around the nativity story and that everyone accepts as being biblically justified?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2020)

Faustus said:


> Wouldn't matter what they followed, if they saw it in the east and followed it, they would still have to have come from the west. Even if it moved across the sky you'd have difficulty justifying it because they'd start off going in one direction and end up going in another, winding up much in the place they started.
> 
> Far more likely this is just a simple case of the Bible being wrong about something, but people ignoring the contradiction or trying to address it any way they can because any error puts into question its allegedly divine origin. Too many people are willing to bend facts, interpretations and history to make a silly mistake make sense rather than admitting it's just a typo. It's not like there aren't others. The lineage of Joseph of Aramathea is almost entirely different in the two gospels in which it is mentioned; the number of the beast was originally 616 and changed due to a clerical error; the phrase about 'Lucifer falling from heaven' is most likely a misreading of a symbolic eulogy to a dead mortal king; don't get me started on Genesis and the tablets of Etana.
> 
> This being said, I don't have the exact Bible passage handy and have not checked the precise wording. Maybe it's just one of those bits of folklore that sprung up around the nativity story and that everyone accepts as being biblically justified?



Evidently the idea of consulting stars at all was actually perceived as heresy for some time in early Christianity- so the magi story was considered problematic for that reason. 

I was just imagining the Magi living in North Africa, and wondering whether they came from Carthage or something- I was trying to imagine the romance of it and got snagged on the confusing bit about following the star. x3


----------



## Faustus (Dec 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I was just imagining the Magi living in North Africa, and wondering whether they came from Carthage or something


I like to pretend they came from Birmingham, UK, which is in the West Midlands...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

If you step on someone's foot, they open their mouth, just like a garbage bin.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 1, 2021)

“Subtext” is an anagram of “butt sex”.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Why did the Kokiri folk that visited Lon Lon Ranch at the end of Ocarina of Time not die from leaving the forbidden forest? 

(Or... _did_ they?)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2021)

Faustus said:


> “Subtext” is an anagram of “butt sex”.



A classic ice breaker at parties.


----------



## Polaris (Jan 3, 2021)

I wonder if lava is wet...


----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2021)

'Who'd win in a fight between H.M.S. Victory and U.S.S. Constitution?'


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 5, 2021)

Why are Khajit digitigrade in Morrowind but plantigrade in later games?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Why are Khajit digitigrade in Morrowind but plantigrade in later games?


khajit look different based on the day/moon they were born under, I believe.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Some cats make a weird slurp/meow noise when you scritch them on their bottoms, but are they enjoying the petting or are they not?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 7, 2021)

When bugs walk along a wall, do they know they're sideways or upside down? Or are they light enough that they always feel like where they're walking is 'down'?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 7, 2021)

What if I really did once have Fairy God Parents, like in "Fairly Odd Parents", but I'm now too old to remember them... =o


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 7, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> If anyone knows what I’m talking about for this thought, can we be best friends forever?
> 
> When Uraraka threw that ball during school training, when she touched the pads of her hands again, did it just fall from wherever it was floating? Is there a time limit for her anti gravity powers? I sure hope it didn’t hit an unsuspecting pedestrian... though, that would be hilarious, if it did.


I think her time limit is just her stamina. If it's a large object, of course that will take more stamina. But a small object like that ball? Yeah it was probably floating until she touched her finger pads again. {Uraraka x Deku | Kirishima x Bakugo | Amajiki x Me cuz he's the best character by far and his shyness makes me wanna hug him UwU}


----------



## Borealis_3000 (Jan 9, 2021)

Finding out adults don't get summer breaks off from work is one of the most disappointing things as a kid.¹


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

COME ON SCOOBY DOO
WE'RE COMING AFTER YOU
WE'RE GONNA SOLVE THAT MYSTERY
SO COME ON SCOOBY DOO
THE TRAIL LEADS BACK TO YOU
COME ON SCOOBY DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 11, 2021)

In Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Tom Nook and Isabelle never sleep. They're awake forever.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

If I'm scientifically male and I like other males, I'm gay. But what am I if I'm trans? Do I still count as gay or do I become an alien?


----------



## Punji (Jan 11, 2021)

Am-nee-oh-claav-u-laar


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 11, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> If I'm scientifically male and I like other males, I'm gay. But what am I if I'm trans? Do I still count as gay or do I become an alien?



That makes you transylgaylien.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 12, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I think her time limit is just her stamina. If it's a large object, of course that will take more stamina. But a small object like that ball? Yeah it was probably floating until she touched her finger pads again. {Uraraka x Deku | Kirishima x Bakugo | Amajiki x Me cuz he's the best character by far and his shyness makes me wanna hug him UwU}


Well, then some definitely got a thump in the head, lol. I imagine it happens like a bird taking a fly by dump, and they can’t sue anybody because they don’t know where it came from. 
{I’m a Kamijirou stan for the most part, but I have dabbled with Izuocha and Kiribaku before! I’m also in love with my sunshine boy, Mirio~}


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 12, 2021)

A hot shower feels like a luxury, and I wonder if one day every person on Earth can experience it. Also, I'd be a clever talk show host if I could read minds.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 13, 2021)

A cat with a white stripe down its back looks nothing like a skunk. The ears are different, the muzzle is different, the tail is different... even the shape of the body is different. HOW DOES PEPE LE PEW KEEP FALLING FOR THIS???


----------



## zandelux (Jan 13, 2021)

Faustus said:


> A cat with a white stripe down its back looks nothing like a skunk. The ears are different, the muzzle is different, the tail is different... even the shape of the body is different. HOW DOES PEPE LE PEW KEEP FALLING FOR THIS???


That little rapist knows exactly what he's doing. He wants cats, but he has plausible deniability if they look a little bit like a skunk.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2021)

zandelux said:


> That little rapist knows exactly what he's doing. He wants cats, but he has plausible deniability if they look a little bit like a skunk.



In one episode pepe's stripe gets covered over and the cat chases him though. ;3


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

How do curses work? Do they just exist and people find out about them, or are they created?

Like in The Mummy. The curses in-universe are real and seem to be very well understood. How did that happen? Makes no sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> How do curses work? Do they just exist and people find out about them, or are they created?
> 
> Like in The Mummy. The curses in-universe are real and seem to be very well understood. How did that happen? Makes no sense.


Isn't the man who is the mummy cursed by other humans as a punishment for a forbidden relationship? 
I think this means humans invented curses. 

I think maybe the clearest way to view it is that metals exist naturally, but smelting them and making them into weapons requires human action.


----------



## Punji (Jan 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't the man who is the mummy cursed by other humans as a punishment for a forbidden relationship?
> I think this means humans invented curses.
> 
> I think maybe the clearest way to view it is that metals exist naturally, but smelting them and making them into weapons requires human action.


Thinking about it, in the film the power comes from what I would assume is the Egyptian gods or something to that effect. So does that then mean the curses are the humans' way of utilizing the power, or is it totally just the gods doing everything for whatever reason, on the basis of the humans' actions? (Like when they read from the Book of the Dead).


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> How do curses work? Do they just exist and people find out about them, or are they created?
> 
> Like in The Mummy. The curses in-universe are real and seem to be very well understood. How did that happen? Makes no sense.


CURSE YOU!

See? It's easy.

Aaaand now you have antlers... _sigh_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

Why is Bowser fireproof on the inside, but not the outside?


----------



## Faustus (Jan 19, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why is Bowser fireproof on the inside, but not the outside?


Maybe he exhales a flammable gas and ignites it as it leaves his body with a small sparking organ in the mouth?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> Thinking about it, in the film the power comes from what I would assume is the Egyptian gods or something to that effect. So does that then mean the curses are the *humans' way of utilizing the power, *or is it totally just the gods doing everything for whatever reason, on the basis of the humans' actions? (Like when they read from the Book of the Dead).



I think this one.

If you watch 'the chilling adventures of Sabrina' on Netflix, the witches draw power to perform magic by worshipping Satan. 
Satan's power in turn is derived from his former close association to God.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 21, 2021)

Why are the aren't chicken fingers called chicken strips and why aren't chicken fries called chicken fingers as they are closer to finger size than chicken fingers?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 21, 2021)

*Wonders the most time 'chicken' was ever used in one sentence.*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Wonders the most time 'chicken' was ever used in one sentence.*


I have never actually snuck into a hen house... I should have accomplished this already by this point in my life. *sad foxxo*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 21, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> I have never actually snuck into a hen house... I should have accomplished this already by this point in my life. *sad foxxo*


I remember my fox days fondly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Why are the aren't chicken fingers called chicken strips and why aren't chicken fries called chicken fingers as they are closer to finger size than chicken fingers?



and why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 21, 2021)

When thinking of random things i got surprised on how much of my characters ‘path’ was based on a single event in a group story with people, and it was a mistake...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 24, 2021)

I've been every were-man,
I've been every were-man,

(....and then the rest of this is really AFTER the shower, when I'm trying to get it out of my head....)

Smallest arctic hare-man,
The giant panda bear-man,
Mutation's no small affair, man,
I've been every were!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

you can't bend water but you can break it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

There was this one girl I was having an argument about about discrimination. She was a white girl (I'm a white male, who is also pretty gay.)

She told me to sit down and 'shut the fuck up' because I'm a 'straight' white guy and I've 'never been discriminated against.'  xD

I didn't come out at the point cause I was scared to. But that conversation has stuck with me for four years. I shoulda said something about how she was being rude to me for being white and a man (Even though other people have it way worse) It just, I keep thinking about it. I'm probably stupid for thinking that over and over again in the shower xD


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

I think I've written half my dissertation while showering. 

Also shower beers are amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 26, 2021)

Every day I feel the need to prepare a response to people who might say I look like the Bad Dragon mascot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> I think I've written half my dissertation while showering.
> 
> Also shower beers are amazing.



My thesis has mostly been written since 2020 and I'm just waiting for various delays caused by covid to end before I can finally finish the last few bits. 

Is your dissertation for undergraduate, masters, dphil?



ssaannttoo said:


> There was this one girl I was having an argument about about discrimination. She was a white girl (I'm a white male, who is also pretty gay.)
> 
> She told me to sit down and 'shut the fuck up' because I'm a 'straight' white guy and I've 'never been discriminated against.'  xD
> 
> I didn't come out at the point cause I was scared to. But that conversation has stuck with me for four years. I shoulda said something about how she was being rude to me for being white and a man (Even though other people have it way worse) It just, I keep thinking about it. I'm probably stupid for thinking that over and over again in the shower xD



As gay men we have a capacity to 'camouflage' from some people's prejudices by staying in the closet I suppose. 
But staying in the closet is also its own penance for something that is not a crime.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

Unfortunately I hate myself and are pursuing a PhD.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately I hate myself and are pursuing a PhD.


Wow.. you vewy smort. Big smort.

xD

But really, you're a very hard worker! You got this!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately I hate myself and are pursuing a PhD.



I am also a dphil candidate, although the virus has been a very big problem. I have samples in laboratories that I know will never be analysed now.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 27, 2021)

I sympathize.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 28, 2021)

If snitches get stitches, do murderers get fedoras?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 28, 2021)

flames are actually the least deadly part of the fire


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Faustus said:


> If snitches get stitches, do murderers get fedoras?



Totally puts me off doing any murders. :{


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Totally puts me off doing any murders. :{


It only looks cringey if you have one.
*Tips all 24 hats together*


----------



## TR273 (Jan 28, 2021)

_'Forgot to replace the shower gel again.'_


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 28, 2021)

Why did it take me this long to learn about the magic of whipped soap? Stuff is wonnderful


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2021)

Here's one that may pose a challenge, or maybe I need to cut back on catnip but..._Why do we have to wash bath towels, like at all_?

Assuming normal usage, we use them to dry off after showers. Even if that's daily use, the moment we step out of the shower we are as clean as we possibly can be, assuming we did it right. So the only thing getting _on _the towel is clean fresh shower water drops. So, from the towel's POV, where is the dirt or germs coming from? The clean water will just evaporate if/when you hang the towel back up.

No dirt, no grime, no oils, and no skin flakes because they all got scraped off in the shower literally seconds beforehand. What's specifically _are _we cleaning off of them when we toss them in the washing machine, given what I just said? <giggle> The towel's just fine, right?!? <shrug>


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 30, 2021)

We all have shroedinger's brain because like how do we know our brain was always there and didnt only appear once we observed it being in our skulls.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Here's one that may pose a challenge, or maybe I need to cut back on catnip but..._Why do we have to wash bath towels, like at all_?
> 
> Assuming normal usage, we use them to dry off after showers. Even if that's daily use, the moment we step out of the shower we are as clean as we possibly can be, assuming we did it right. So the only thing getting _on _the towel is clean fresh shower water drops. So, from the towel's POV, where is the dirt or germs coming from? The clean water will just evaporate if/when you hang the towel back up.
> 
> No dirt, no grime, no oils, and no skin flakes because they all got scraped off in the shower literally seconds beforehand. What's specifically _are _we cleaning off of them when we toss them in the washing machine, given what I just said? <giggle> The towel's just fine, right?!? <shrug>


Tbh I'm not too sure how long using the same towel for is normal, I use mine for 1-2 weeks its always fine. I think I go longer without changing towels than most people do though. I know people that use a new towel everyday too I always thought that was a little silly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

If you gathered up all the coronavirus in the world, how big would the blob be?
Would it fill a cup, a refrigerator, a house?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 30, 2021)

all our motor functions are powered by wet explosions


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> all our motor functions are powered by wet explosions


The spark of life is ignited by a wet explosion xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 30, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> The spark of life is ignited by a wet explosion xD


Get outta here ya filthy buggar!


----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2021)

It's much easier to say an insincere insult than it is to give a genuine compliment, even about someone you care about.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Here's one that may pose a challenge, or maybe I need to cut back on catnip but..._Why do we have to wash bath towels, like at all_?


Bath towels stay damp for a while after use.
Yeast is literally everywhere.
Yeast likes warm, damp places.
A fermented bath towel is probably not very clean.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 30, 2021)

What if when you can't sleep in real life, it's because there are enemies nearby?


----------



## zandelux (Jan 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you gathered up all the coronavirus in the world, how big would the blob be?
> Would it fill a cup, a refrigerator, a house?


And what would it look like?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 30, 2021)

zandelux said:


> And what would it look like?


well i know what it would look like. it would be jell-o but more liquid.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> well i know what it would look like. it would be jell-o but more liquid.


That's actually not bad... way better than what I was thinking.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you gathered up all the coronavirus in the world, how big would the blob be?
> Would it fill a cup, a refrigerator, a house?


i think there's about 1 millilitre of covid in a person so multiply that by a few million and that would be about enough to fill one of these.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 31, 2021)

If reincarnation is real, what species you come back as probably doesn't affect your quality of life that much. From a human perspective, being an eagle seems cool and being a dung beetle seems lame, but they're both adapted to see their own lives as normal. It depends more on each individual's circumstances, like how healthy they are and how much food is in the area.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 31, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> If reincarnation is real, what species you come back as probably doesn't affect your quality of life that much. From a human perspective, being an eagle seems cool and being a dung beetle seems lame, but they're both adapted to see their own lives as normal. It depends more on each individual's circumstances, like how healthy they are and how much food is in the area.


being a nematode sounds good.

spending your whole life just eating and mating with no rivals trying to kill you or having to worry about waste or even being eaten just multiplying without dying of old age with the only worry being if your host died somewhere away from any fish you could infest and you starved but there's no ability to feel pain or discomfort so you'd just fall asleep and drift away peacefully into death in your slumber.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> being a nematode sounds good.
> 
> spending your whole life just eating and mating with no rivals trying to kill you or having to worry about waste or even being eaten just multiplying without dying of old age with the only worry being if your host died somewhere away from any fish you could infest and you starved but there's no ability to feel pain or discomfort so you'd just fall asleep and drift away peacefully into death in your slumber.



I have to admit, I've daydreamed about being a worm or a microorganism sometimes when life feels too complicated. They seem so peaceful and cozy, just wiggling around, doing their thing


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 31, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> I have to admit, I've daydreamed about being a worm or a microorganism sometimes when life feels too complicated. They seem so peaceful and cozy, just wiggling around, doing their thing


if that's what humans consider evil then sign me up.

nematodes also were found to carry a cure for the coronavirus, not a vaccine, but an actual cure.

people who got infected with the worms not only never caught the virus themselves but the antibodies in their breath when breathed in by other people without the worms they also got cured or immune.

nematodes don't just steal resources, they are courteous guests and help keep the host alive by fighting off bacteria.

horray for symbiotes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

zandelux said:


> And what would it look like?


I feel marmite would be a good approximation.


----------



## Furr-Fict (Jan 31, 2021)

Why do places and homes have automatic soap dispensers, but manual faucets? You still have to turn the water off at the end of everything.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 31, 2021)

Furr-Fict said:


> Why do places and homes have automatic soap dispensers, but manual faucets? You still have to turn the water off at the end of everything.


so you don't take too much soap, soap is more costly to them then water


----------



## Furr-Fict (Jan 31, 2021)

ben909 said:


> so you don't take too much soap, soap is more costly to them then water


More talking about the germ control... like, we turn on the water with dirty hands (possibly). Then we soap and wash.  Just to touch the water knob that could be contaminated again.  Which could have been dirty from the person before doing the same thing.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 31, 2021)

Furr-Fict said:


> More talking about the germ control... like, we turn on the water with dirty hands (possibly). Then we soap and wash.  Just to touch the water knob that could be contaminated again.  Which could have been dirty from the person before doing the same thing.



i get that part 

the real thing i think it is is that anyone can put in a new soap dispenser, while messing with pipes is more complex


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 31, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder what I'll best be known for. I wonder if I'll ever actually know it.

Same thing with post, like what would be my most viewed post?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Furr-Fict said:


> Why do places and homes have automatic soap dispensers, but manual faucets? You still have to turn the water off at the end of everything.



You have to wash the handle of the tap/faucet as you wash your hands. Otherwise you pick up the dirt you had on your hands before you washed them.


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

Does knowing the future change it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> Does knowing the future change it?


_makes a clenched fist and moves it very slowly towards your face_


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> Does knowing the future change it?



If the future changes can you claim to have known it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 31, 2021)

Does a feline furry call their bits a vagina or a purrgina?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Does a feline furry call their bits a vagina or a purrgina?


Should I call my bits a "Peeneon"?


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2021)

Life is like a box of chocolates - someone always eats the caramels before I can get to them.

In this analogy, 'caramel' is the PlayStation 5.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Should I call my bits a "Peeneon"?


If your pee is neon, see a doctor!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 1, 2021)

Faustus said:


> If your pee is neon, see a doctor!


How do you think they make neon signs?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 1, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How do you think they make neon signs?


neon pee is not a good sign


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey guys, remember when we would literally act like animals as kids?

hhhhhehehe


----------



## zandelux (Feb 3, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Hey guys, remember when we would literally act like animals as kids?
> 
> hhhhhehehe


This really makes me want to create a 1950's-style PSA warning parents about the dangers of furries.

"Does little Billy like to prance around the yard, yipping like a dog? Well, it COULD be innocent fun as a child using his imagination... but it COULD also be that Billy is on the road to becoming a furry!"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately I hate myself and are pursuing a PhD.


I need to do something noteworthy with myself, within my budget and schedule.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 4, 2021)

zandelux said:


> This really makes me want to create a 1950's-style PSA warning parents about the dangers of furries.
> 
> "Does little Billy like to prance around the yard, yipping like a dog? Well, it COULD be innocent fun as a child using his imagination... but it COULD also be that Billy is on the road to becoming a furry!"


Register now for Reverend Mengele’s ‘pray the stray away’ religious concentration... er... I mean ‘fun’ camp!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2021)

What if the seas had pepper instead of salt?



TyraWadman said:


> Does a feline furry call their bits a vagina or a purrgina?



Pussy surely


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> What if the seas had pepper instead of salt?


Salt is a mineral, pepper is a spice which comes from plants xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Salt is a mineral, pepper is a spice which comes from plants xD



Spicey seas are not without precedent. ;}





						Spice (oceanography) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Spicey seas are not without precedent. ;}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could have been before they understood what elements were. Though salt is not an element.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 4, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> What if the seas had pepper instead of salt?
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy surely



You'd be sailing on the seven sneas.

Also, I guess, if y'all don't consider the origins of the slang. Or the fact that it can be used to refer to a car as a whole and not the individual parts. 

...I hate autocorrect. Cat*


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You'd be sailing on the seven sneas.


*slow clap*


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 4, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> *slow clap*


*Takes a bow... Maybe a few more*


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 4, 2021)

I want socks with capes.....make this happen


----------



## Faustus (Feb 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I want socks with capes.....make this happen


Ok but don’t blame me when your feet get sucked into a jet engine.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I want socks with capes.....make this happen


So just... socks with extra long flappy bits? Or a onesie with a cape?


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 4, 2021)

Omg they actually exist


----------



## Faustus (Feb 4, 2021)

I bet those never get stuck in restaurant doors causing you to trip and embarrass yourself in front of a hot date.

... because anyone wearing these is not going to get a date with anyone, hot or otherwise.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 4, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I bet those never get stuck in restaurant doors causing you to trip and embarrass yourself in front of a hot date.
> 
> ... because anyone wearing these is not going to get a date with anyone, hot or otherwise.


I'd totally swipe right


----------



## Faustus (Feb 5, 2021)

If you’re really, really into ‘the Mandalorian’, does that mean you have a Boba Fetish?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 5, 2021)

How much would it cost to build a full sized nether portal out of obsidian in rl


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I bet those never get stuck in restaurant doors causing you to trip and embarrass yourself in front of a hot date.
> 
> ... because anyone wearing these is not going to get a date with anyone, hot or otherwise.


what if you wore them under soes and long pants and then when you get into the bedroom you strip off and reveal your hidden identity Green Foot or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I bet those never get stuck in restaurant doors causing you to trip and embarrass yourself in front of a hot date.
> 
> ... because anyone wearing these is not going to get a date with anyone, hot or otherwise.



Superman needs no dates; he has his palace of solitude.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Superman needs no dates; he has his palace of solitude.


I thought it was fortress of solitude. I guess i'm dumy


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I thought it was fortress of solitude. I guess i'm dumy


You're probably right; my knowledge of the marvel universe ends with lego batman.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 6, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You're probably right; my knowledge of the marvel universe ends with lego batman.


You mean DC? xD

Though I LOVED the lego batman.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You mean DC? xD
> 
> Though I LOVED the lego batman.


whoosh


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 6, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> whoosh


Whoosh?

*Nods.*

Whoosh.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 7, 2021)

Most people see themselves as 3rd dimensional beings. After all, it's the highest dimension everyone's able to consciously observe (with the exception of those conducting quantum experiments, sort of). But what about the possibility of your _observation_ being a slice of the 4th dimension?

Imagine a two-dimensional universe. It exists in consecutive slices in all angles and diections of the third-dimension (parallel universes), many with overlap. This means you not only exist in the second dimension, but in an infinite (yet limited) number of layers. Now, take one of those slices, which is only a moment in width. That slice may not have consciousness if that doesn't exist in the second dimension, but it does have matter -- meat. 2D meat. And it would have no way of "knowing" it's a part of something larger, as its entire universe exists only in its own dimension. Now, move to the third dimension. You've gained a body and lots of complex systems and chemicals that make up the "machine" you are. It can act, react, and manipulate the world around it.

But what is awareness? There's no "consciousness" element we've discovered, only its effects. Just as a flag may blow in the wind in the third dimension, but in the second dimension only the movement of the two-dimensional matter can be observed. The cloth in one corner (A) may be pulled in a direction by the air resistance in another corner (B) and second-dimension-dwellers (that exist in A) would only be able to observe the effects of that movement and not what caused it. Perhaps consciousness is a momentary sliver of a much wider, extra-dimensional cluster, but can only observe its own body and moment-to-moment experiences because our minds/bodies exist in a limited, third-dimensional plane. And if that sliver cannot be measured in any of our units of length, as it's missing the dimension required to do so, it can only be what we understand as a "moment" in size. And if our consciousness is a "moment" in our third dimension, then as a whole we must encompass all of time. Maybe. Lol


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2021)

I think the real reason why lizard people hide behind human skin is because so many humans wanna bang them.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 8, 2021)

“Are printers cursed”


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


they look cuddly


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you gathered up all the coronavirus in the world, how big would the blob be?
> Would it fill a cup, a refrigerator, a house?


This was recently answered by a scientific study, estimating that the current volume of virus circulating in humans would probably fit inside a coke can.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2021)

Imagine, if you will, a future where Disney has acquired Nintendo...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Imagine, if you will, a future where Disney has acquired Nintendo...


there is a very real chance they will both be sold to microsoft


----------



## Punji (Feb 13, 2021)

I wonder what the largest ever number of people simultaneously asleep is. Billions? 30% of the world's population? 40%?

Sometimes I think of the past and for no real reason it makes me sad. Important and unimportant things have come and gone, and in a sense the ending of things can hurt even if they didn't feel significant at the time. A chapter has ended, and I mourn it.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 13, 2021)

what would an "every cheese" pizza taste like


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> what would an "every cheese" pizza taste like


Not sure anyone could get near it to try, given that "every cheese" taken literally would include things like _Limburger_ and _Stinking Bishop_.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 13, 2021)

If a person protests but no one is around to see it, and nobody knows it's happening, is it still a protest?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 13, 2021)

Are boxes breadcrumbs actualy crumbs from slicing bread in factory, or to they toast/shred bread up?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Are boxes breadcrumbs actualy crumbs from slicing bread in factory, or to they toast/shred bread up?



At the bakery I worked at, whatever fresh bread we didn't sell, was left out to go hard and then put through a machine to break it all down into crumbs. Then we scooped/portioned it in containers.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 13, 2021)

I love sesame seeds, but I have no idea where they come from.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm gonna die some day, and I wonder if I would be proud of myself when that time comes.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

I've just thought of this one, when I wasn't in the shower, but does that still count as a shower though? Huh, is that shower though (Concept) Inception? freaky.

BUT ONTO THE REAL ONE!

I wonder if my pretense here bothers people. I post a lot and I guess people get loads of notifications. I dont want to bother people but like.. I I dunno, maybe I'm over thinking it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I wonder if my pretense here bothers people. I post a lot and I guess people get loads of notifications. I dont want to bother people but like.. I I dunno, maybe I'm over thinking it.



You're overthinking it!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You're overthinking it!


and I just realized I spelled "Presence" wrong.


----------



## zandelux (Feb 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've just thought of this one, when I wasn't in the shower, but does that still count as a shower though? Huh, is that shower though (Concept) Inception? freaky.
> 
> BUT ONTO THE REAL ONE!
> 
> I wonder if my pretense here bothers people. I post a lot and I guess people get loads of notifications. I dont want to bother people but like.. I I dunno, maybe I'm over thinking it.


Don't worry about it. People can turn notifications off if they don't want them. That's my philosophy about any communication medium.

Only time that kind of stuff bothers me is if someone asks "are you there?" or something when I don't immediately reply to something. I think most people would agree that's rude, though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 15, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Don't worry about it. People can turn notifications off if they don't want them. That's my philosophy about any communication medium.
> 
> Only time that kind of stuff bothers me is if someone asks "are you there?" or something when I don't immediately reply to something. I think most people would agree that's rude, though.


Thank you. I am guilty of sometimes doing that, not to be rude but because I wish to have a conversation with them that's sorta pressing (At least in my mind.) I never mean offense by it.

But thanks for the words of encouragement!!


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Most people see themselves as 3rd dimensional beings. After all, it's the highest dimension everyone's able to consciously observe (with the exception of those conducting quantum experiments, sort of). But what about the possibility of your _observation_ being a slice of the 4th dimension?


This concept is elegantly explored in detail in the classic mathematical fantasy, 'Flatland: a Romance of Many Dimensions'. Another interesting thing of note is that Marvel's 'Tesseract' gets its name from a theoretical geometric figure representing a four-dimensional cube, aka the Hypercube.

It's also worth noting that there are far more than three recognised dimensions - for example, temperature is a dimension - but not all of them could be thought of as spacial dimensions in the same way as up, down, forwards, backwards etc. But how about this: if we consider time as the 'fourth dimension', think about how we can only move forward through time, and that as we do so, things change shape fluidly as if connected. Maybe then it could be determined that time is itself a spacial dimension - time literally IS space - we are simply incapable of seeing or moving freely in that direction, only falling towards some unknown, distant floor.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> I wonder what the largest ever number of people simultaneously asleep is. Billions? 30% of the world's population? 40%?


Well, the average person sleeps 6.3 hours each 24 hour period, which is 26.25% of the time. We can extrapolate from this that a similar percentage of the world's total population is asleep at any one time, but that ignores the fact that people aren't evenly distributed over the world, so let's adjust for that. The densest populations in the world are in India and China, and their combined width falls into five time zones, so if we expand a little around that we can net approximately 6.3 hours of time. We'll take into account the full population of China, Mongolia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Burma, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia, The Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam, North and South Korea and Sri Lanka, plus half of Russia, Kazakhstan, Australia and Japan. This gives a total population in the region of 2,654,866,338 people, or around 35% of the world's total population. In the interests of simplicity, we will assume that the people who do not sleep at the usual time, such as night shift workers or people with insomnia, are made up for at least in part by their counterparts around the world who are asleep when most others in there area are awake, but since the netted area accounts for significantly more potential sleepers than any other single area of like size, we ought to weight our estimate downward a little.

So, knocking off some of the decimal places, I reckon the largest number of people asleep at the same time simultaneously would be between 32% and 36% of the world's total population, between around 2.4 and 2.75 billion people. So that wasn't a bad guesstimate, on the whole.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2021)

Hmmm....... are Paw Patrol Eggos cute and nice, or - just tacky?


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 15, 2021)

Faustus said:


> This concept is elegantly explored in detail in the classic mathematical fantasy, 'Flatland: a Romance of Many Dimensions'. Another interesting thing of note is that Marvel's 'Tesseract' gets its name from a theoretical geometric figure representing a four-dimensional cube, aka the Hypercube.
> 
> It's also worth noting that there are far more than three recognised dimensions - for example, temperature is a dimension - but not all of them could be thought of as spacial dimensions in the same way as up, down, forwards, backwards etc. But how about this: if we consider time as the 'fourth dimension', think about how we can only move forward through time, and that as we do so, things change shape fluidly as if connected. Maybe then it could be determined that time is itself a spacial dimension - time literally IS space - we are simply incapable of seeing or moving freely in that direction, only falling towards some unknown, distant floor.


Hey, yeah, a buddy and I actually talked about time as a spacial dimension like that recently. Actually it's a popular theory that everything in the universe happens all at once, and expanded beings could explore time the same way we explore a room -- but with our simple monkey brains, we're stuck in a fixed perspective of unaltered seconds, minutes, hours... simply ticking ticking away, toward the unknown, distant floor as you say.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

most Americans know what Tater Tots are but have no idea what a Tater is.

most British people know what a Tater is but have no idea what a Tater Tot is.


----------



## zandelux (Feb 16, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> most Americans know what Tater Tots are but have no idea what a Tater is.
> 
> most British people know what a Tater is but have no idea what a Tater Tot is.


I always assumed "tater" is just "potato", which is what it means in "tater tots". Does it mean something else in the UK?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 16, 2021)

“ how long would an average ‘...’ last”


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 16, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> most Americans know what Tater Tots are but have no idea what a Tater is.
> 
> most British people know what a Tater is but have no idea what a Tater Tot is.








Boil 'em, mash 'em, turn 'em into Tots


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 16, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Boil 'em, mash 'em, turn 'em into Tots


Honestly I think God is probably a potato. Truly divine.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2021)

I have also never heard of tater tots.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I have also never heard of tater tots.


Honestly they're my least favorite potato product.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Honestly I think God is probably a potato. Truly divine.


i can't believe this exists.



the internet is truly a weird and wonderful place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Honestly they're my least favorite potato product.



I looked them up and I think we would call these 'hash browns'.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I looked them up and I think we would call these 'hash browns'.


I would call hash browns something else. These are pretty much a french fry that has been cut to tiny pieces than reformed. Hash browns are better by far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I would call hash browns something else. These are pretty much a french fry that has been cut to tiny pieces than reformed. Hash browns are better by far.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


>


lmao, what's that from?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> lmao, what's that from?







Youtube seems to rate this as PG, so I'll post it here. It's pretty odd.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Youtube seems to rate this as PG, so I'll post it here. It's pretty odd.


Thats... I dont like bees xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Thats... I dont like bees xD


The addition of more *bees *will resolve this problem.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The addition of more *bees *will resolve this problem.


The bees will kill the bees.


----------



## Punji (Feb 17, 2021)

Would it be a crime if I "accidentally" shot myself?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> Would it be a crime if I "accidentally" shot myself?


Manslaughter? Possible Neglect? *Shrugs* I'm not a judge.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> Would it be a crime if I "accidentally" shot myself?


At the very least, probably negligent discharge of a firearm.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 18, 2021)

Dat Wolf said:


> If u were invisible, how would you use your hands since you couldnt see them


I guess it would be a case of muscle memory ?otherwise how would blind people use their hands?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 18, 2021)

If all paws are feets, how come dogs are only ticklish on their back paws and not their front paws? Hmmm....


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 19, 2021)

Have I ever eaten a strawberry shortcake?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 19, 2021)

Punji said:


> Have I ever eaten a strawberry shortcake?


*patpats.*

It's okay, we'll get through this together.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 20, 2021)

What would one hit point of damage be like in real life?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 20, 2021)

How long do I have in this shower before the water turns cold?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 20, 2021)

“Why is getting a tankless water heater so hard”


----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)

How do people even enjoy shower sex


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2021)

I think my water heater is dying. It just doesn't get sclading hot the way it used to. I need $800.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 20, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I think my water heater is dying. It just doesn't get sclading hot the way it used to. I need $800.


Have you tried changing out the heating elements? You should be able to get replacements at a hardware store. Be a lot less than a new heater.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 20, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Have you tried changing out the heating elements? You should be able to get replacements at a hardware store. Be a lot less than a new heater.



Yeah, I did that about 4 years ago. I might try that again, but the old thing is looking pretty sad these days.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 20, 2021)

If you were a vampire and you ate someones blood who has diabetes would it taste aweet


----------



## Punji (Feb 20, 2021)

ben909 said:


> If you were a vampire and you ate someones blood who has diabetes would it taste aweet


Probably not, but their urine will be.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I have also never heard of tater tots.


They're the tendies of potato-based meals.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 21, 2021)

Why do I have to be this way? xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're the tendies of potato-based meals.



....tendies?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> ....tendies?


Okay. "Tater Tots" are like little bite-sized hash browns that come in bags in the frozen food section. Often given to children. Got it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okay. "Tater Tots" are like little bite-sized hash browns that come in bags in the frozen food section. Often given to children. Got it?



I know what a tater tot is now, I just don't know what a 'tendy' is. 

Evidently I have no familiarity whatsoever with American cuisine. x3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I know what a tater tot is now, I just don't know what a 'tendy' is.
> 
> Evidently I have no familiarity whatsoever with American cuisine. x3



Chicken nugget?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2021)

If some 6ft dude (that weighs 200 lbs) fell asleep on his couch and I snuck in and put my head on his lap to cuddle, how freaked out do you think he would be? What would be the estimated distance of his ass leaving the couch? Probability of cop involvement?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If some 6ft dude (that weighs 200 lbs) fell asleep on his couch and I snuck in and put my head on his lap to cuddle, how freaked out do you think he would be? What would be the estimated distance of his ass leaving the couch? Probability of cop involvement?



So you do this, and it goes okay....but then you look up and it's Joe Exotic! D:


----------



## Mambi (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I know what a tater tot is now, I just don't know what a 'tendy' is.
> 
> Evidently I have no familiarity whatsoever with American cuisine. x3



Slang for "chicken tender"...or "breaded filet" if that helps.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Slang for "chicken tender"...or "breaded filet" if that helps.



My cultural horizons are expanded. ;3

You would genuinely have been able to convince me that both of these things were pirate phrases. 

'Shiver me tendies'

'Tottering taters!'


----------



## Mambi (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My cultural horizons are expanded. ;3
> 
> You would genuinely have been able to convince me that both of these things were pirate phrases.
> 
> ...



I don't even eat them or call them that myself, but as a Canadian you get exposed to a lot of American culture in TV, so I got to learn quite a few terms. <grin> "shiver me tendies" sounds like a FROZEN chicken tender, or some kinky sex act. LOL


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I don't even eat them or call them that myself, but as a Canadian you get exposed to a lot of American culture in TV, so I got to learn quite a few terms. <grin> "shiver me tendies" sounds like a FROZEN chicken tender, or some kinky sex act. LOL


"Dude, I told her I wanted to tot her tater, but then she went and shivered my tendie!"
"Nice, bro!"
[High-fives all around]

But I guess _anything_ is a little lewd in that context.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> So you do this, and it goes okay....but then you look up and it's Joe Exotic! D:


[Sobs in Therapy]

Welp
Might as well take the opportunity to cuddle the Tigers while I'm here. For the first and last time.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 22, 2021)

for the amount of times thye name Fiona turns up in popular media you'd think you'd probably run into one in real life but i'm pretty sure they don't exist.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 4, 2021)

If i was actually my character, would i have to wear a mask around my gills ti be safe from covid?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 4, 2021)

*showers peacefully*

*remembers 3 things I forgot to get at the store*

AAAAHHHH!


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 4, 2021)

Why isn't this called a rain simulator instead of shower? What in the real world is a shower and where did that word come from? rain has been around for a lot longer than shower.


----------



## Punji (Mar 5, 2021)

In another thousand years, will our current medical practices be seen as rudimentary and barbaric, as our past is to us?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2021)

Punji said:


> In another thousand years, will our current medical practices be seen as rudimentary and barbaric, as our past is to us?


Possible. Or less advanced/ethical. Who knows. Our current medicine is going to be their predecessor, so..


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 10, 2021)

What if nipples clicked in and out like pens?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> What if nipples clicked in and out like pens?


Then I would play with my  nipples all day.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Then I would play with my  nipples all day.


Sounds fun

*clicks nipples*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> *clicks nipples*


*Clicks nipples with you.*


----------



## Punji (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Clicks nipples with you.*


*Tries to click them together like two pens*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> *Tries to click them together like two pens*


You wanna try it?

*Holds chest out.*


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

i saw this thread, decided to see what weirdness goes on in here
regretted in instantly.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Player said:


> i saw this thread, decided to see what weirdness goes on in here
> regretted in instantly.


What? Dont wanna click my nipples? xD


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What? Dont wanna click my nipples? xD


I- 
I am gonna leave.
*Player walks away*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Player said:


> I-
> I am gonna leave.
> *Player walks away*


Oh, fine.

*Clicks nipples.*

xD

Thanks @Tacoshark for this wonderful idea.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 10, 2021)

you disgust me


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 10, 2021)

Player said:


> you disgust me


*clicks nipples in approval*


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2021)

*bites the end of her pen*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *bites the end of her pen*


Wow, thats a whole new meaning!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2021)

Sometimes i wonder, if water could wash away my pain/problems, what coulour it would be.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 11, 2021)

People I've known always talk about how much in common they have with their S.O. 
All the while picking at their own self esteem, and even stating how much they hate everything about themselves.
And then wonder why they end up single again.

Are they trying so hard to love themselves and failed? Or are they just genuinely blind to their own faults? 
Maybe both...
Zzzz...

I wish it were possible to sleep all night in water. 

That'd be amazing.


----------



## Speratic (Mar 11, 2021)

Who decided that mint was the universal taste of clean? Why couldn't things like toothpaste be cookie dough flavored instead? Not everyone likes the taste of icky mint ><


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 11, 2021)

lmao. I took a shower last night and I thought about what @Tacoshark said. xD


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> lmao. I took a shower last night and I thought about what @Tacoshark said. xD


^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 11, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> ^w^


You! xD


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

.-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-
I feel like I could put my fist through a wall, but I can't because I am tired.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I wish it were possible to sleep all night in water.


You'd probably wind up sleeping for the longest night, but it's doable.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 11, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> You'd probably wind up sleeping for the longest night, but it's doable.



The trade off would be waking up with dangerously saturated skin though. And that would be gross and spooky.


----------



## Punji (Mar 11, 2021)

What's the heaviest amount of clothing I've ever worn at once?

I'm wearing 4.2 pounds of clothing right now according to the scale in the bathroom. Is that a lot?

How much does the average piece of clothing weigh?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> What's the heaviest amount of clothing I've ever worn at once?
> 
> I'm wearing 4.2 pounds of clothing right now according to the scale in the bathroom. Is that a lot?
> 
> How much does the average piece of clothing weigh?


A clothing and a half. 

_smartasses about_


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 11, 2021)

was food in Sweeney Todd so bad that people were raving over mrs Lovetts meat pies or does human just taste that good?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 11, 2021)

Why is it called 'Tax Season' when we don't hunt them?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 11, 2021)

You're brain knows where all of your organs are....but won't tell you


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> You're brain knows where all of your organs are....but won't tell you


"Your kidney is hurting"
"..Where's my kidney?"
"Fuck you, the pain should be enough, you damn ingrate"


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> You're brain knows where all of your organs are....but won't tell you



Your brain gets confused about where your organs are, because your nervous system is organised in a bit of a dumb way. 
This means if you injure some organs completely separate and irrelevant parts of your body might start to hurt. 

The nerve that supplies your throat also supplies your forehead, for example, which is why your forehead hurts when you eat too much ice cream- even though there's nothing wrong with your forehead. 
Your brain doesn't know the difference.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> You're brain knows where all of your organs are....but won't tell you


Me: Brain, where is the organ that hurts?
Brain: Geez, fine. I'll show you on the body map.
Me: You've just circled the entire torso.
Brain: And?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Your brain gets confused about where your organs are, because your nervous system is organised in a bit of a dumb way.
> This means if you injure some organs completely separate and irrelevant parts of your body might start to hurt.
> 
> The nerve that supplies your throat also supplies your forehead, for example, which is why your forehead hurts when you eat too much ice cream- even though there's nothing wrong with your forehead.
> Your brain doesn't know the difference.


Also if you break your leg you feel it in your ankle


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

Why are my 'normal' friends acting more affentionately than my boyfriend? Or is it the other way around? Is this even wrong or what?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)

There are hundreds of songs that I would probably love but will never hear.


----------



## zandelux (Mar 15, 2021)

This is really more of an "idea you'd have while high" than a shower thought, but I think it's one of my best.

Bingo sheets for the annoying people in your lives: family, coworkers, neighbors. People who you'd maybe like to say something to, but can't or shouldn't for whatever reason.

Write down a list of things (24 of them for a standard 5x5 grid with a free space) they do or say that annoy you. Then make them into a grid! Play however you like. Try for a Bingo in a single day! Or just go for that record on fastest time to a Bingo. Go for a record on filling the whole damn sheet!

Yes, they did this on The Office. I didn't say it was a completely original thought. But how many things on The Office do people actually do? I started playing this today and it feels nice and therapeutic.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 15, 2021)

When you’re sleepy, the walk from the sofa to your bed can wake you up more than caffeine does.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When you’re sleepy, the walk from the sofa to your bed can wake you up more than caffeine does.



Depends, but it's possible.


----------



## Punji (Mar 18, 2021)

I wonder if anyone has ever flirted with me for real and I just didn't realize.

I'm _pretty sure_ the two people I know for sure have flirted with me were in fact flirting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2021)

Did nightmares of sudden tooth loss exist before dentistry as we know it?


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Mar 21, 2021)

Why does a strike in bowling mean you hit everything but a strike in baseball mean you hit nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 21, 2021)

Skirts probably won't be popular in communities where there is no gravity


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Skirts probably won't be popular in communities where there is no gravity


Or they would be extremely popular xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Or they would be extremely popular xD


This is probably more likely haha.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This is probably more likely haha.


Ya see, us foxxos know how to make the big bucks. But we don't know how to spend them and go bankrupt xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Why does a strike in bowling mean you hit everything but a strike in baseball mean you hit nothing?


Because the context of the word is about reaching/achieving a certain number!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2021)

The Master is better at being evil than the Doctor is at being good


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

Why is it called the furry fandon if its not a fan group of sometbinf like other fandoms, it is its own thing


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 24, 2021)

There's no good reason to hate lazy people, because they literally didn't do anything.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 24, 2021)

I've eaten a ton of Chinese takeout most of my life. What if I've eaten cat or dog meat at least once?


----------



## Telnac (Mar 24, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I've eaten a ton of Chinese takeout most of my life. What if I've eaten cat or dog meat at least once?


I'm pretty certain you haven't. Consuming  and cat meat was made illegal in the USA in 2018 and it was illegal in New York even before then.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 24, 2021)

Telnac said:


> I'm pretty certain you haven't. Consuming  and cat meat was made illegal in the USA in 2018 and it was illegal in New York even before then.


Thank you, that made me feel better


----------



## zandelux (Mar 25, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Why is it called the furry fandon if its not a fan group of sometbinf like other fandoms, it is its own thing


You mean not a fan group of a commercial product? I don't think the word "fan" has to be exclusive to something like that.

You can be a sci-fi fan, why not a fan of furry art?

Also... pretty sure the cat meat thing is an urban myth. It just doesn't make sense from an economics angle. The idea is that the restaurant owners want something cheaper than the cheap meat? How many cats do you think you can easily catch in your neighborhood? Enough for a week's worth of meat, tops? And anything beyond a lazy cat is going to be way too much trouble to catch. Most strays are too crafty and they don't look like they'd have that much meat on them, anyway.

There's a way easier shady way to save money: serve dog food. And if you can disguise dog food well enough to make it taste good, would I even care at that point?


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 26, 2021)

If people consider the fetus as a baby life and an individual of its own then by arresting a pregnant woman they are also confining an innocent party, the fetus, as well which would be an unlawful detainment and confinement.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

If cheese is made from milk. Can we make cheese form chocolate milk?


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 26, 2021)

Hmm, water.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> If cheese is made from milk. Can we make cheese form chocolate milk?


You can try with butter


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> You can try with butter


ReALLY!?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ReALLY!?


I have done it, but will have to wait for after work to say stuff


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I have done it, but will have to wait for after work to say stuff


Okie dokie! Good luck!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Okie dokie! Good luck!


Now i am wondering if i want to stop and get the stuff to make/explain it on the way home


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Now i am wondering if i want to stop and get the stuff to make/explain it on the way home


No, dont drive and chat ;w;


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)

Your seating plans assigned to you in school can literally change your whole life


----------



## ben909 (Mar 26, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> No, dont drive and chat ;w;


I am not driving, i am saying after i leave today and am not just typeing stuff while the computer opens larger files


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> I am not driving, i am saying after i leave today and am not just typeing stuff while the computer opens larger files


Okie dokie. Do what ya feel best. :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)

In the past, the wealthy people used cars while the less wealthy used horses

Today the wealthier have horses and the less wealthy have cars.

Oh how the stables have turned


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2021)

They should make those plastic juice barrels and Capri Suns in adult sizes. Like 40oz.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 27, 2021)

Would a social media werewolf be called a Lycansubscribe?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 28, 2021)

If godzilla ate nuclear materals and lived in the ocean, wouldn’t he target submarines instead of power plants

And if we could communicate with him, could we solve all or energy problems by feeding him the nuclear waste
(This was after seeing a fragment of one of the movies)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 28, 2021)

Perhaps the world is just like my body, it grows, evolves, and sheds dead skins then needs cleansing and aftercares...and parts like teeth and bones last longer while lesser parts ain't... it gets damaged or even lost by some unexpected happenings... And each parts have their respective jobs while they sometimes conflict, yet the body just lives fine for ages..... Wow it's so similar... 

Meh, just get back to washing already!


----------



## Play3r (Mar 28, 2021)

If you take a nap and have a nightmare, would it be a daymare?


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 29, 2021)

So let me get this straight, he wears all red and Gives gifts to all the children for nothing in return? Doesn’t that mean Santa is a communist?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 29, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> So let me get this straight, he wears all red and Gives gifts to all the children for nothing in return? Doesn’t that mean Santa is a communist?


In a world where planned obsolescence is needed to keep the economy rolling because the products are so good that they rarely need replacing with out it, what is the point of capitalism. If not to provide the best products available through competition, then it only exists to sustain itself indefinately and collusion is afoot. Now where is my perfect shampoo?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 29, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> So let me get this straight, he wears all red and Gives gifts to all the children for nothing in return? Doesn’t that mean Santa is a communist?


That would come as a first argument since he has a beard and wears red in most cultures. But then again, what sort of Marxist would establish such a dictatorship where every utopian Elf do not represent their own class interests. Maybe there wouldn`t be any need for revolution, but surely every freezing Siberian Elf has noticed the Coca-Cola shipment Santa drinks ice cold inside his gas warmed house.

Santa is quite the capitalist. Forbes classifies him as the richest man on Earth, The environmentalist Lester Brown argues that a huge majority of the action figures you give to your nephew come from there as well. Truth be told, not many depictions of the old man portray him as having Asian features but those twisting effigies probably come from China as well anyway. His production hub must be localized in the middle kingdom, leaving his colder and considered typical habitat for better production facilities. Hopefully he found efficient elves in China.

(Don't take this seriously, I just wanted to be ridiculous)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 29, 2021)

Yukon Cornelius and Herbie were small business venture capitalists resisting Santa's oppression.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 30, 2021)

Humans are the only species who have to pay to do basic things like eat, drink water, and visit lakes.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Humans are the only species who have to pay to do basic things like eat, drink water, and visit lakes.


technically you do HAVE to


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 30, 2021)

I think Chickens must hate us more than any other species. We coat them with their liquified children and corn flakes. And to add even more insult, the Corn Flakes mascot is a rooster.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think Chickens must hate us more than any other species. We coat them with their liquified children and corn flakes. And to add even more insult, the Corn Flakes mascot is a rooster.


i think they're more concerned about the broken limbs, tiny living spaces, impure air to breathe, living among their kind's fecal matter, having their children stolen from them and not being allowed to socialise or mate.


----------



## L.Rey (Mar 30, 2021)

"I don't even like to play fetch, I do it because it makes my human happy.."


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 2, 2021)

There may be something better than eating red Swedish Fish under a scalding hot stream of water, but right now, I cannot think of anything.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 2, 2021)

*washing in shower*

......why doesn't my life have theme music? I want the Pirates of the Carribean tune to play anytime I make an entrance.


----------



## Punji (Apr 3, 2021)

I wonder who came of with the concept of a dragon. 

Could they possibly comprehend the massive influence on cultures hundreds of years later?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> I wonder who came of with the concept of a dragon.
> 
> Could they possibly comprehend the massive influence on cultures hundreds of years later?



Nobody came up with it. Dragons are real.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> I wonder who came of with the concept of a dragon.
> 
> Could they possibly comprehend the massive influence on cultures hundreds of years later?


I'm trying to picture the conversation that would have sparked the Western concept of dragons and here's what I've come up with:

"Hey, Lukas, my pick hit something!"
"Is it gold, Gregor?"
"No, it's something else!"
"Well move it or break it, you know how the king wants his gold now."
"My pick is not getting through it!"
"Okay, get out of the way, I'll- what in the...."
"It's... it's a giant rock."
"A rock shaped like a bone!  And look, a big gold deposit right below."
"Get Foreman Leopold over here, we need everyone to move this."
"What do you think made this bone?"
"Lukas, Gregor, there's more than one bone."
"Is... is that a hand, Foreman?"
"A claw.  Looks like one from the lizards in the other quarry where I used to work."
"But I was there and the lizards in the other quarry aren't nearly that big!"

Now, where things went from there to come up with the term "dragon", or how we got the fire-breathing winged creatures that fit the bill of the Western concept of dragons - THAT, I couldn't tell you.

(I had to look up major gold deposits in the Middle Ages to picture this scenario, the location of one of the major ones influenced my choice of names.)


----------



## ben909 (Apr 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> I wonder who came of with the concept of a dragon.
> 
> Could they possibly comprehend the massive influence on cultures hundreds of years later?


Its snakes, fire, and flight, or at least i heard that once


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 4, 2021)

wow

is just an inverse OwO


----------



## ben909 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hundreds of years from now will people glorify internet piracy like they did nor ship based piracy?


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 8, 2021)

.......technicallly snakes are undefeated in arm wrestling matches


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 10, 2021)

People will drive over 10 kilometers to a workout gym to just walk 2 kilometers on a treadmill


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 10, 2021)

In a world full of furries, is the Easter Bunny a defined persona, like Santa Claus? Or are bunnies and chickens glorified on Easter, for some reason? That has to be annoying for all the bunnies out there, lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2021)

MCtheBeardie said:


> In a world full of furries, is the Easter Bunny a defined persona, like Santa Claus? Or are bunnies and chickens glorified on Easter, for some reason? That has to be annoying for all the bunnies out there, lol.


I mean... "Eggs". All over the front page. 

That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 10, 2021)

Do bees know that they'll die if they sting something or does it come as a surprise to them afterwards?


----------



## zandelux (Apr 10, 2021)

Speratic said:


> Do bees know that they'll die if they sting something or does it come as a surprise to them afterwards?


Fun fact: only honey bee workers die when they sting, and only if they sting thick-skinned creatures like mammals. So yeah, I'd say it'd be a surprise to them. 









						Bee sting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Speratic (Apr 10, 2021)

This new fun fact makes me happy


----------



## zandelux (Apr 11, 2021)

Speratic said:


> This new fun fact makes me happy


Bees are great, I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to those fuzzy bois.

Hornets can fuck right off the planet.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 11, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Bees are great, I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to those fuzzy bois.
> 
> Hornets can fuck right off the planet.


The amount that those murder hornets scare me >< I hate the cold but if those things actually start invading the US proper then I'm going to Canada


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 11, 2021)

If somebody has invisibility, can they see through their eyelids when they blink?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> If somebody has invisibility, can they see through their eyelids when they blink?


If light interacted with their retina it would be visible. So invisible people must be blind anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 12, 2021)

If you kill someone with an icicle, they would never find the murder weapon


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> If somebody has invisibility, can they see through their eyelids when they blink?


Duuuuude...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 13, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Duuuuude...


I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

how much.. the cloaca..

i can't compute.


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 13, 2021)

The "new definition" of stanning and stan culture does it no justice, and if anything the "old definition" (i.e. An overly obsessive fan that will go to extreme and unhealthy lengths to support a creator or an idol [often including stalking, the name being a combo of stalker and fan]) is becoming more and more true every day as a newer generation of the internet is growing and becoming more prevalent and as a newer generation of the internet finds content creators they like, for better or for worse.
right now, the "new definition" of stan downplays what is really going on, and makes it seem more like a "trend" and therefore more attractive to "be a part of" (both due to it becoming "popular" and fomo)


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

there's a web culture that believes you can transport your consciousness into a parallel dimension.

nobody has been successful except for those on halucinagens and people dreaming.

well did you know there's another culture that believes people in another dimension are doing the same back to us.

if it was simply that the occassional morning brain was blamed on it then that would be fine.

the truth is they invented it to commit crimes and blame it on mind invaders from another world.

i'd say get the hell off this planet but then again isn't that exactly what they want?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 14, 2021)

Do flat earthers belive the world is 2 sided, id you reach the edge of the page, do you fall away, or end up on the bottom section, how thick is the edge, could if give you a paper cut...


----------



## Deathless (Apr 14, 2021)

If you really think about it, nothing on the earth actually fully goes away, it just takes another form. Garbage just goes to another location, using an eraser just puts smaller bits of eraser all over your floor, filing your nails makes dust, etc etc
Nothing leaves the earth, it just leaves our possession...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Deathless said:


> If you really think about it, nothing on the earth actually fully goes away, it just takes another form. Garbage just goes to another location, using an eraser just puts smaller bits of eraser all over your floor, filing your nails makes dust, etc etc
> Nothing leaves the earth, it just leaves our possession...


well the laws of alchemy dictate that nothing is ever created or destroyed, just that it changes form.


----------



## Punji (Apr 14, 2021)

An event with a probability of occurring of 30% of the time has the same probability of occurring in any instance where it would be possible. However, the probability of the event occurring twice in a row is lower.

Therefore, if the event has already occurred once the probability subsequent occurrence is both 30% and less than 30%, because the secondary event of a back to back occurrence is at a rate below the 30%, even though the independent probability is still 30%. _I hate probability_.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> An event with a probability of occurring of 30% of the time has the same probability of occurring in any instance where it would be possible. However, the probability of the event occurring twice in a row is lower.
> 
> Therefore, if the event has already occurred once the probability subsequent occurrence is both 30% and less than 30%, because the secondary event of a back to back occurrence is at a rate below the 30%, even though the independent probability is still 30%. _I hate probability_.



Coin flips are an easier example to work with. 

Coin flips don't depend on previous flips- a coin is just as likely to turn up heads even if you've already flipped 100 heads. 

So that's an intuitive way of imagining it. If you've already had 100 heads, your chance of getting 101 is 50%. It's not both 50% and less than 50%, it's just 50% at that point.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> An event with a probability of occurring of 30% of the time has the same probability of occurring in any instance where it would be possible. However, the probability of the event occurring twice in a row is lower.
> 
> Therefore, if the event has already occurred once the probability subsequent occurrence is both 30% and less than 30%, because the secondary event of a back to back occurrence is at a rate below the 30%, even though the independent probability is still 30%. _I hate probability_.


What's the probability of you getting a smooch tho?


----------



## Punji (Apr 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Coin flips are an easier example to work with.
> 
> Coin flips don't depend on previous flips- a coin is just as likely to turn up heads even if you've already flipped 100 heads.
> 
> So that's an intuitive way of imagining it. If you've already had 100 heads, your chance of getting 101 is 50%. It's not both 50% and less than 50%, it's just 50% at that point.


Yeah. There's a 50% chance of flipping a heads.

But the probability of flipping two heads in a row is only 25%.

Therefore, if one has already flipped a heads, the probability for the next flip is simultaneously 50% (independent) and 25% (dependent secondary event). 



Yakamaru said:


> What's the probability of you getting a smooch tho?


Better be 100%, or else I'll have to _force the situation_.

By triggering the event's initiation requirements repeatedly until the desired result has occurred, of course.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 15, 2021)

Your shadow is pretty much a confirmation that light has traveled nearly 93 million miles unobstructed, only to be deprived of reaching the ground in the final few feet thanks to you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2021)

Punji said:


> Yeah. There's a 50% chance of flipping a heads.
> 
> But the probability of flipping two heads in a row is only 25%.
> 
> ...



Here's how you can tell they're not dependent events. If you flip 2 coins at the same time, then the chance of 2 heads is still 25%, and each individual coin had a chance of 50% of having heads. 

No math trolling. >:{


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 17, 2021)

Do you think they used Mr. Fusions as toilets in Back to the Future 2?


----------



## Punji (Apr 19, 2021)

Everyone I've ever met has either been younger or older than me, never exactly the same age.


----------



## Erix (Apr 20, 2021)

Hmm, should I spend my next few hours binging YouTube videos or be productive... let’s binge YouTube videos! =D


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)

Do British websites use biscuits?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 20, 2021)

If opposite day was a thing, would that mean that the green light means stop, the yellow light means speed up, and the red light means go? Would that also mean the hand icon means to walk, and the walk icon means to stop? Would the thirty second timer start at one, then go back to thrirty?

Would cops get arrested by the robbers?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

If you don't throw the baby out with the bath water, you might be a furry.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 20, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If you don't throw the baby out with the bath water, you might be a furry.


I'm throwing it out because it's not my baby


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm throwing it out because it's not my baby


 
Don't just throw it out. At least give it to a dingo.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 21, 2021)

Am I gay?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)

The furry edition of the toy 'Bop-It' should be called 'Boop-It'


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Am I gay?


I mean... ur mom is, so it'd make sense.

For realsies though, is my mom a furry lover or just a person that seems to collect one too many vampire/werewolf novels where the lead female settles for the woof. Hmmm....


----------



## Erix (Apr 21, 2021)

brrrr the waters too cold...

AH! HOT HOT!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

Some ghosts are Youkai, but most youkai are not ghosts.

Popular fiction disagrees.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean... ur mom is, so it'd make sense.
> 
> For realsies though, is my mom a furry lover or just a person that seems to collect one too many vampire/werewolf novels where the lead female settles for the woof. Hmmm....



Nothing wrong with settling for the woof, I say.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

“What do tracking cookies taste like”


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

When it rains, is that the clouds sweating on us?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Why is it called "spring cleaning"? 

You trying to say you don't do much cleaning the rest of the year?


----------



## AntonyRudik (Apr 23, 2021)

Thinking about my crush.. xd

https://superstarsguide.com/


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 24, 2021)

Would other cats think that our cat is handsome, or really ugly?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2021)

How come that when you sneeze you often sneeze twice?


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> How come that when you sneeze you often sneeze twice?



What the heck I usually only sneeze once!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> What the heck I usually only sneeze once!




I don't always sneeze twice, but it occurs often. Same for other people I've observed too.


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't always sneeze twice, but it occurs often. Same for other people I've observed too.



According to Business insider...

*"We're trying to clear whatever is in our nasal passages, so typically people with allergies will sneeze more often, because that allergen is still around,"* _says Zacharias._ *"Whereas if you're sneezing from a cold, you typically have more time in between sneezes."*
- Source: Here


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> What the heck I usually only sneeze once!



Some people sneeze 3 or more times in succession.
And some people sneeze when they're exposed to bright lights, or when they reach orgasm. 

I would guess that multiple sneezing is caused by the first sneeze causing irritation that triggers the reflex again- or just that that thing stuck in there that caused the first sneeze is still in there.


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people sneeze 3 or more times.
> And some people sneeze when they're exposed to bright lights, or when they reach orgasm.
> 
> I would guess that multiple sneezing is caused by the first sneeze causing irritation that triggers the reflex again.



Seems you're correct!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> According to Business insider...
> 
> *"We're trying to clear whatever is in our nasal passages, so typically people with allergies will sneeze more often, because that allergen is still around,"* _says Zacharias._ *"Whereas if you're sneezing from a cold, you typically have more time in between sneezes."*
> - Source: Here


Aye. 

It's fun to see how different people sneeze too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2021)

Pretty sure this is how covid started.


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

Hmm I wonder what adventure awaits me today!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Aye.
> 
> It's fun to see how different people sneeze too.


Like how some people scream like they're in the trenches dying.

And then most girls seem to have the Kawaii 'Pikachu' sneezes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Like how some people scream like they're in the trenches dying.
> 
> And then most girls seem to have the Kawaii 'Pikachu' sneezes.


"Achuu UwU".

And then they stare at you as if they're about to gently smooch your nose.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Like how some people scream like they're in the trenches dying.


That is exactly how I sneeze, and always twice. And I blow my nose like a foghorn. And I have a ton of allergies.

People like being in the same enclosed space as me, is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 25, 2021)

There was this girl in one of my college classes who sneezed like:
_Ahh~chuchuchuchuchuchuchuchuchu_! All while softly bouncing in her seat.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2021)

If we use every diagnosis in the DSM as a pejorative, will they come up with a new name for everything?


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

"I wonder how long I've been in the shower for _this _time"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 26, 2021)

Every one of my ancestors since the beginning of time successfully got laid.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Every one of my ancestors since the beginning of time successfully got laid.



It's pretty amazing that some people have ancestors who didn't have sex together, because of IVF.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 28, 2021)

All of the people in the Beast's castle are simps, trying to make Belle feel good so she'd bang the prince?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2021)

Philosophers are just opinion nerds.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 28, 2021)

When hot pockets are not hot, can we still call them hot pockets?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2021)

The fact that everything can be deadly if in received in large enough amounts is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 29, 2021)

if i type @<name> for a name that does not exist yet on faf, and then someone creates an account with that name, does it become a link?


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Apr 30, 2021)

What if I’m just a bit player in a cosmic badgers forum rp


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

pigs use guns that don't use pigs.

non-pigs use guns with pigs.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2021)

I woke up this morning all pitiful and mopey because I had to work and one of the thoughts that crossed my mind was how sorry I felt for the animals trying to sleep with all the humans making noise, and how equally tired/miserable they must feel because of us.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Shower Thoughts

Shower Thoughts

Shower Thoughts

Shower Thoughts

Shower Thoughts


*Shower Thoughtception*


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Why are my inner thighs suddenly warmer

.......eww


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

Why does the saying "penny for your thoughts" exist? Is it trying to indicate that your thoughts are cheap, or abundant? Or both?


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

B b b b bird bird bird
The bird is the word
Damn teh internets


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

Is a Metric fuck ton more than just a normal ton? Is it a Metric ton full of fucks people have thrown away? Can they be recycled?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2021)

An English Imperial 'ton' is more than a metric 'tonne', but an American 'ton' is less. 

Lovely.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2021)

Real question is why isn't the metric tonne called the Megagram?


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Real question is why isn't the metric tonne called the Megagram?




that was going to be my thought later today when i could check the prefixes


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

Why is it spelled Arkansas but pronounced "Ar can saw"?

Bloody French, smh..


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Why is it spelled Arkansas but pronounced "Ar can saw"?
> 
> Bloody French, smh..


why is it cock-tie and not cock-too. stupid italians can't recognise desert plants.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 7, 2021)

Ye olde 'Why do we drive on parkways but park on driveways?'


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

the word human in all known human languages doesn't accurately describe a human.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

humanity will be the only species in history to wipe out every other species because of its own inability to adapt to the environment.


----------



## ben909 (May 11, 2021)

could a plant or bacteria actually have a chemical in them that allows them to make sugars out of radiation that hits them instead of light...



other end, could a plant absorb radio waves or microwaves to make sugars


----------



## ben909 (May 14, 2021)

if someone trained a nural (sorry cannot spell) net(a type of ai) to do math problems by looking at a picture of a math problem we use to teach kindergartners, would it end up making the same type of mistakes as kids do


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2021)

If I ever got amnesia, what would I think all my scars are from?


----------



## Kuroserama (May 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> If I ever got amnesia, what would I think all my scars are from?


I have never considered this. That is a beautiful question.

Once, my mother said my scars looked like Roman numerals. Knowing my paranoid imagination, I would think I had been marked for something dubious.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

water wets but is not wet


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> water wets but is not wet


what?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2021)

How is babby formed?


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> How is babby formed?


let me show you.

lol can you imagine if i did that?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2021)

I should make cucumber sandwiches


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I should make cucumber sandwiches


were you looking down when you had that particular thought in the shower lol?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> How is babby formed?



If a mommy eats enough different baby parts, she can combine them in tummy.


----------



## kelliegator (May 16, 2021)

Last time I showered I just had a really bad song stuck in my head:


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

there would be more bees without humans being.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 19, 2021)

People wanna promote their game merch , like hoodies, but never actually make them in a size that most of their hardcore fans can actually wear. 

I know sizes are different in foreign places but damn, if a xxxl fits a skinny 9 year old, I can't help but wonder if almost everyone outside of places like the u.s and Canada are super smol! Or they just shame everyone for being born bigger than that?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People wanna promote their game merch , like hoodies, but never actually make them in a size that most of their hardcore fans can actually wear.
> 
> I know sizes are different in foreign places but damn, if a xxxl fits a skinny 9 year old, I can't help but wonder if almost everyone outside of places like the u.s and Canada are super smol! Or they just shame everyone for being born bigger than that?


Is it possible the Merch is being produced in China? Their clothes sizes tend to be smaller.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible the Merch is being produced in China? Their clothes sizes tend to be smaller.


Typically yes, but not the past few things I've attempted to buy. Unless of course they're lying. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2021)

You know how people on/from tumblr like to obsess over things and project emotions that weren't implicated, typically on historical facts?

When we die, our history on the internet could be discovered in the same way.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 15, 2021)

When something is burning we say that it's on fire. But it seems more accurate to say that fire is on it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 15, 2021)

A sergal on Halloween could be called munster cheese


----------



## Mambi (Jun 15, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> When something is burning we say that it's on fire. But it seems more accurate to say that fire is on it.



_<the cat looks down at his catnip bag and gently pushes it aside>_ NO, this actually makes sense for *real*, darn it, it's not just too much 'nip! Wooooah! <LOL>


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 16, 2021)

how do jellyfish reproduce?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)

Was Spongebob watching porn when he told Gary that he was looking for the sports channel?


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 17, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Was Spongebob watching porn when he told Gary that he was looking for the sports channel?


yes


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

Every C in the words "Pacific Ocean"  is pronounced differently


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 17, 2021)

You're probably a goober.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2021)

if i am truely going to war with the old incodesent (spelling) bulbs, do i need to pruge the lesser flashlights


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

there is a species of jelly fish,the Turritopsis dohrnii. These small, transparent animals hang out in oceans around the world and can turn back time by reverting to an earlier stage of their life cycle. this means they can technically be immortal.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 17, 2021)

We only see stars because their light is reaching us eventually.

But the universe is constantly and rapidly expanding, most stars moving away from each other. Far away stars getting dimmer until disappearing totally, even to the most powerful telescopes. The light simply disperses from distance. as they get too far away for their light to ever reach us.

That distance is measurable and can be considered the "outer visible universe". 62 billion light years. Anything further than that effectively does not exist to us on earth and we have absolutely no possible way to ever know of it's existence.

Eventually after billions of years, that means the stars in the sky will get fewer and fewer until eventually they are almost ALL too far away to see.

From that moment on, the night sky will always be pure blackness aside from our planets and some moons. No matter how powerful we make a telescope and no matter where we aim it, we'll only see absolutely nothing..everywhere.

If all records are destroyed somehow (war, EMP, solar flare, etc), we could honestly think that we are the only object in the universe, having not even seen another star nor having any possible way to become aware of the universe. We'd be an island of ignorance in the pure blackness, without even the lights in the sky to provoke imagination of "what's out there?"


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 17, 2021)

There's an episode of Regular Show where Benson has an erection.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 21, 2021)

When we go to bed are we saving and quitting for the day?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 21, 2021)

Do I know this world well? Do I even know my surroundings well? What if my life is a lie? OnO

Oh, my life was always lies! I shouldn't be concerning this anymore for my mental health's sake! OwO

...Is what I'm seeing true? Am I even during the bath now? Oh wait... is myself even actual?? @w@


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Do I know this world well? Do I even know my surroundings well? What if my life is a lie? OnO
> 
> Oh, my life was always lies! I shouldn't be concerning this anymore for my mental health's sake! OwO
> 
> ...Is what I'm seeing true? Am I even during the bath now? Oh wait... is myself even actual?? @w@


If you're not real, then why am i???


----------



## Mambi (Jun 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If you're not real, then why am i???


Maybe you're the *only* real one, and are hallucinating the rest of us?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Maybe you're the *only* real one, and are hallucinating the rest of us?


Why would I imagine all of these shitty customers?!?!?!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2021)

If you put on a sock inside-out, all of the universe is wearing that sock, except you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If you put on a sock inside-out, all of the universe is wearing that sock, except you.


Well, as long as I exist, that's a nope! ÙwÚ


----------



## Faustus (Jun 23, 2021)

If we don't fix the environment soon, we're going to have to change the saying 'it doesn't grow on trees' to 'it only grows on trees'.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 23, 2021)

If I call a file 'The World' will I be saving 'The World'....


----------



## Maur (Jun 23, 2021)

Without bones our fingers would be like floppy meat worms.


----------



## Punji (Jun 23, 2021)

All beef is ground beef.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2021)

Punji said:


> All beef is ground beef.



British people know otherwise:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 25, 2021)

If Yugi had never completed the millenium puzzle, he really wouldn't have been a very "good" dueler after all.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 29, 2021)

would thanosing the planet even help with global warming


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2021)

ever find it odd that we call 2000-3000k light warm and 4000-5000k light cool, when the temperature of the light is actually warmer...


----------



## ben909 (Jun 30, 2021)

could raccoons be trained to sort garbage and remove plastics from the mix, probably while takeing the food parts for themselves


----------



## Faustus (Jul 2, 2021)

They laughed at Galileo, they laughed at Einstein, they laughed at the Wright brothers...
They also laughed at Groucho Marx, Peewee Herman, Larry, Curly, Mo and Shemp.
...I'm beginning to think that being laughed at isn't much of a measure of scientific ability.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2021)

Faustus said:


> They laughed at Galileo, they laughed at Einstein, they laughed at the Wright brothers...
> They also laughed at Groucho Marx, Peewee Herman, Larry, Curly, Mo and Shemp.
> ...I'm beginning to think that being laughed at isn't much of a measure of scientific ability.



All this time I've been thinking this puppet was Groucho Marx, by the way:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2021)

You can replace "people" with "pipo" or "peepool" and there's not much of a pronunciation difference.

I've been snorting like a retard at this stupendous revelation. Yes, my humour is stupid like that. Deal with it. ;V


----------



## Faustus (Jul 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You can replace "people" with "pipo" or "peepool" and there's not much of a pronunciation difference.


Depends on your accent. In the UK, it's mostly pronounced 'Gits'.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 4, 2021)

As a memorable forum member once said, Necromancers are just late healers


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 4, 2021)

Fireplace is a very unimaginative word.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> Fireplace is a very unimaginative word.


How about hearth?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

Blast furnace sounds cooler.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

What if a roaming black hole just took us all out, would it be slow because relativity or fast in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Punji (Jul 12, 2021)

Do caprine furries find the term "sheep" or "sheeple" offensive?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Punji said:


> Do caprine furries find the term "sheep" or "sheeple" offensive?


"Scapegoat" seems like it'd hit a little closer to home.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2021)

ever wonder how math would be different if the order if operations put addition before multiplication, the answers would remain the same, but all our other things would probably have to be different


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2021)

You are what you eat.

So if I eat vegetables..


----------



## Punji (Jul 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You are what you eat.
> 
> So if I eat vegetables..


Good thing you only eat pies then!

Cuties pies


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2021)

Punji said:


> Good thing you only eat pies then!
> 
> Cuties pies







The flirt thread is that way, you know.. >///<


----------



## Faustus (Jul 14, 2021)

If Dr Mario was a real doctor, Covid wouldn't exist any more.
We'd all have overdosed on the massive number of pills he subscribes long ago.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

If I were an Aunt Jemima Weiner-
*Wheezes at own mistake for ten years*


----------



## Mambi (Jul 15, 2021)

If you're blind, how do you know when to stop wiping your butt after a #2? Can you ever be sure you got it all, or do you just wipe extra to play it safe?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

If you could somehow achieve furriness, or if they existed, do you think PETA would fund the military to 'take care of the animals'?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If you could somehow achieve furriness, or if they existed, do you think PETA would fund the military to 'take care of the animals'?


hightly unlikely, they wouls probably try and kill us


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> If you could somehow achieve furriness, or if they existed, do you think PETA would fund the military to 'take care of the animals'?





ben909 said:


> hightly unlikely, they wouls probably try and kill us


yeah PETA's about the worst organization imaginable if you're looking at a metric of "animal lives saved"


----------



## ben909 (Jul 18, 2021)

will anyone ever win lpw?


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 18, 2021)

(We're literally talking about shower thoughts in my seminar right now XD)

What do ducks and geese think of the game 'duck, duck, goose'?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 18, 2021)

is bread solid beer or is beer liquid bread


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> is bread solid beer or is beer liquid bread


Bread is hard porridge. 
Beer is runny porridge. 

It has been porridge all along.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Bread is hard porridge.
> Beer is runny porridge.
> 
> It has been porridge all along.


Do they use yeast in porridge? I haven't had it in a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Do they use yeast in porridge? I haven't had it in a while.


Depends if you wash your hands before making it. :}


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2021)

An actual mystery I was thinking about. Birds fly in flocks or in formations. 
Bats sometimes fly in flocks, but do not fly in formations. 

So what's the reason for that? Is it because only stiff wings can take advantage of formation flight? 
Will a species of bat that flies in formation evolve one day?

Is there already an example I don't know about?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> An actual mystery I was thinking about. Birds fly in flocks or in formations.
> Bats sometimes fly in flocks, but do not fly in formations.
> 
> So what's the reason for that? Is it because only stiff wings can take advantage of formation flight?
> ...


i do think bat flight is different then bird flight, 

although i think its more of a case were formation flight was not an easy trait to evolve (wording is really wrong there)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i do think bat flight is different then bird flight,
> 
> although i think its more of a case were formation flight was not an easy trait to evolve (wording is really wrong there)



You're definitely right there are differences. Bats' wings are a lot more flexible.
They also don't increase in area with size as rapidly as Bird wings do, and maybe you need relatively large wings to be a formation flier? 

I guess very few (any?) bats perform long-distance or soaring flight.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You're definitely right there are differences. Bats' wings are a lot more flexible.
> They also don't increase in area with size as rapidly as Bird wings do, and maybe you need relatively large wings to be a formation flier?
> 
> I guess very few (any?) bats perform long-distance or soaring flight.


They're kinda blind though aren't they? 
Making an arrow isn't gonna help them navigate, methinks XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> They're kinda blind though aren't they?
> Making an arrow isn't gonna help them navigate, methinks XD


Varies widely across bats; they're a very diverse group of mammals. Some bats have vision better than we do.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2021)

Is the "body positivity" movement funded by the fast food industry?


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is the "body positivity" movement funded by the fast food industry?


Didn't start that way, but does it matter anymore?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

There are thousands of corpses in the ocean, and many people swim in it, but if there is one corpse in a pool, no one will swim in it, this means that every individual has a corpse to water ratio that is acceptable for swimming.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> There are thousands of corpses in the ocean, and many people swim in it, but if there is one corpse in a pool, no one will swim in it, this means that every individual has a corpse to water ratio that is acceptable for swimming.


Corpses, garbage, whale semen, and diesel byproducts from large ships, but one kid pisses in a pool and it's a crisis.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> There are thousands of corpses in the ocean, and many people swim in it, but if there is one corpse in a pool, no one will swim in it, this means that every individual has a corpse to water ratio that is acceptable for swimming.


We need to find the optimal corpse to water ratio.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> We need to find the optimal corpse to water ratio.


New field of study, Necrohydrology.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> New field of study, Necrohydrology.


"RISE, WATER MOLECULES! DO YOUR MASTER'S BIDDING!"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> We need to find the optimal corpse to water ratio.


Care to volunteer? 8)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> We need to find the optimal corpse to water ratio.





TyraWadman said:


> Care to volunteer? 8)


Let's try by personal preference data first

Ranging from one dead boi to a sold out Rob Zombie concert, how many corpses would you tolerate in your nearest lake?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Let's try by personal preference data first
> 
> Ranging from one dead boi to a sold out Rob Zombie concert, how many corpses would you tolerate in your nearest lake?



Hmmm... 
Well, it really depends on how wide the lake is. I'd prefer it to be like a public swimming pool. If there's people in front of me when I'm trying to swim, they're either too close, or that pool is at high capacity. 

So maybe... one corpse for every seven feet?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Let's try by personal preference data first
> 
> Ranging from one dead boi to a sold out Rob Zombie concert, how many corpses would you tolerate in your nearest lake?


Rob Zombie playing in the background? What song we playing?

I'm more of a "Let the bodies hit the floor" kind of guy. The more the better.


TyraWadman said:


> Care to volunteer? 8)


I can play a very, very convincing corpse if need be. :>

Just give me some ketchup and we're gucc- Wait, what are you doing with that knife?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Rob Zombie playing in the background? What song we playing?
> 
> I'm more of a "Let the bodies hit the floor" kind of guy. The more the better.
> 
> ...



Its... 
It's for the aesthetic. 8)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Its...
> It's for the aesthetic. 8)


I'm.. Scared. What are you doing to those tomatoes? 




I was promised there would be no violence. D:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm.. Scared. What are you doing to those tomatoes?
> View attachment 116789
> 
> I was promised there would be no violence. D:


*throws in some cucumber slices next* 
It will help r e h y d r a t e t h e i r s k i n


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *throws in some cucumber slices next*
> It will help r e h y d r a t e t h e i r s k i n


Oh. Then we're good.

*tosses in some fried chicken meat to make it look more realistic*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh. Then we're good.
> 
> *tosses in some fried chicken meat to make it look more realistic*



NONONO, YOU'VE RUINED IT!!! REEEEEEEEEE-


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> NONONO, YOU'VE RUINED IT!!! REEEEEEEEEE-


*dies and gets thrown into the pool*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> *dies and gets thrown into the pool*


*uses corpse as pool floatie* c: 
"Come on in guys! Water's great!"


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *uses corpse as pool floatie* c:
> "Come on in guys! Water's great!"


*makes squeaky noises when grabbed*
Squeak squeak.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 22, 2021)

seems the shower has turned into a pool... who got the drain clogged this time?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> seems the shower has turned into a pool... who got the drain clogged this time?



Sorry, I am shedding


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

And I am having a furcut.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 23, 2021)

There's really a limit on what is a sandwich or a burger?

They are defined by their contents? The bread? Or the meat?

The bread has to be round or square?
The meat thin or thick?

A baguete sandwich is just a long sandwich? Or it is another type of "wrapping" delicacy as a crossaint?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

Your belly button is just your old mouth


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 24, 2021)

Hot! ..Cold! ...Hottt..!!! Collld...!!! Hotttt~~!!! -


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> There's really a limit on what is a sandwich or a burger?
> 
> They are defined by their contents? The bread? Or the meat?
> 
> ...







I gotchu famalam


----------



## Faustus (Jul 26, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I gotchu famalam


As usual, I don't fall onto the alignment chart. To me, a sandwich is anything edible so long as it's between *slices of bread*. The filling and the type of bread does not matter, so long as the top and bottom layers are evenly cut parallel slices of bread that cover at least 75% of the content horizontally when at rest.

Essentially, the sandwich was named after the 4th Earl of Sandwich, who was a crazy gambling addict and needed a snack he could eat at the cards table so that he could fit more gambling into his busy gambling schedule. (n.b. he didn't invent the sandwich, he just asked his cook to provide something and made it popular. His cook almost certainly didn't invent the sandwich either, they just followed orders.) So, to be a true sandwich, it has to be between slices of bread, just as John Montagu, Earl of Sandwich used to enjoy.

It's a good job he was the Earl of Sandwich or we'd all be eating Montagus.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Faustus said:


> As usual, I don't fall onto the alignment chart. To me, a sandwich is anything edible so long as it's between *slices of bread*. The filling and the type of bread does not matter, so long as the top and bottom layers are evenly cut parallel slices of bread that cover at least 75% of the content horizontally when at rest.
> 
> Essentially, the sandwich was named after the 4th Earl of Sandwich, who was a crazy gambling addict and needed a snack he could eat at the cards table so that he could fit more gambling into his busy gambling schedule. (n.b. he didn't invent the sandwich, he just asked his cook to provide something and made it popular. His cook almost certainly didn't invent the sandwich either, they just followed orders.) So, to be a true sandwich, it has to be between slices of bread, just as John Montagu, Earl of Sandwich used to enjoy.
> 
> It's a good job he was the Earl of Sandwich or we'd all be eating Montagus.


That would just be structure purist ingredient neutral/rebel tho


----------



## Faustus (Jul 26, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> That would just be structure purist ingredient neutral/rebel tho


That's not on the chart, it lies between the definitions.
All generalisations are dangerous, including this one.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Faustus said:


> That's not on the chart, it lies between the definitions.
> All generalisations are dangerous, including this one.


It's kind of a tongue in cheek joke to begin with and I don't think you're in any danger of being burned at the stake for sammich heresy


----------



## Faustus (Jul 26, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It's kind of a tongue in cheek joke to begin with and I don't think you're in any danger of being burned at the stake for sammich heresy


So was mine


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Faustus said:


> So was mine


No no now we yell SKUB at each other that's proper procedure for alignment debates


----------



## Faustus (Jul 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> No no now we yell SKUB at each other that's proper procedure for alignment debates


Really? I thought we had to both buy snacks for the GM until he agrees with one of us or we run out of Funyuns.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

When vegetarians/vegans visit someone else I have noticed they prefer to have dishes or food prepared for them. Will they return the same courtesy to any meat eaters who visit them?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> When vegetarians/vegans visit someone else I have noticed they prefer to have dishes or food prepared for them. Will they return the same courtesy to any meat eaters who visit them?


This is a really good observation!

Never saw this in my life, yet!


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> When vegetarians/vegans visit someone else I have noticed they prefer to have dishes or food prepared for them. Will they return the same courtesy to any meat eaters who visit them?


Wouldn't know, I haven't visited any vegans or vegetarians.  If I did I would probably not make it a dinner visit just to avoid the hassle.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> This is a really good observation!
> 
> Never saw this in my life, yet!


This needs to be tested! :>


----------



## Mambi (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> This is a really good observation!
> 
> Never saw this in my life, yet!



I would and I have. I'm vegetarian and serve hamburgers and chicken all the time to guests. Frozen they keep for months!



Yakamaru said:


> This needs to be tested! :>



If you ever visit a con in my area, you will see for yourself. I've been told I cook pretty good! <_grin>_


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I would and I have. I'm vegetarian and serve hamburgers and chicken all the time to guests. Frozen they keep for months!
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever visit a con in my area, you will see for yourself. I've been told I cook pretty good! <_grin>_



Personally, I will pay for somebody's meal in a restaurant if I am entertaining, but I don't prepare meat for other people myself.


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

if we struggle this much with animal rights right now how on earth are we gonna cope when we destroy the world enough to wipe out our physical bodies so we have to put our consciousness into computers?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

Imagine being allergic to allergy meds.


----------



## lightwo (Aug 9, 2021)

Water flows through showers.
I want to drink water.

Hello shower ovo


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

A lot of people I've met like to claim they enjoy cleaning. But I think a lot of them just use it as a coping mechanism. They're always restless and angry and it's clear they want something to change, but instead of changing themselves they seem to expect everyone around them to do it. Like their environment. 

Rearranging and tidying can feel refreshing for a short while, but then it fades and they're back to being angry again.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A lot of people I've met like to claim they enjoy cleaning. But I think a lot of them just use it as a coping mechanism. They're always restless and angry and it's clear they want something to change, but instead of changing themselves they seem to expect everyone around them to do it. Like their environment.
> 
> Rearranging and tidying can feel refreshing for a short while, but then it fades and they're back to being angry again.



You just described my lover at her worst. <_sigh_> Total OCD with it comes to cleaning and complains the whole time...BUT will not accept any help as it's never done "her way"...which is never up for any debate or discussion of course. Easier to scrub a floor than to scrub a soul I guess.

But yeah, it's almost comical at times. She's literally complained about having to do dishes, then physically pushed her way back to the sink when we've told her to just sit down and we'd handle it gladly with no problems! As you say, it gives a focus to complain or distract I guess.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> You just described my lover at her worst. <_sigh_> Total OCD with it comes to cleaning and complains the whole time...BUT will not accept any help as it's never done "her way"...which is never up for any debate or discussion of course. Easier to scrub a floor than to scrub a soul I guess.
> 
> But yeah, it's almost comical at times. She's literally complained about having to do dishes, then physically pushed her way back to the sink when we've told her to just sit down and we'd handle it gladly with no problems! As you say, it gives a focus to complain or distract I guess.


That sounds like it! But the people I've known/dealt with tended to be a little more... Destructive. 

They'll go through phases almost; drinking their pain away, smoking weed or overdosing on sleeping pills, everything except the one thing that can potentially make them happier without the shitty side effects. 

Do they seem competitive too? XD they have to win every argument? Maybe some of the people I met were undiagnosed ocd... Or bipolar?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> A lot of people I've met like to claim they enjoy cleaning. But I think a lot of them just use it as a coping mechanism. They're always restless and angry and it's clear they want something to change, but instead of changing themselves they seem to expect everyone around them to do it. Like their environment.
> 
> Rearranging and tidying can feel refreshing for a short while, but then it fades and they're back to being angry again.


I clean because I like having clean things, I have no particular fondness for cleaning itself with an exception for personal hygiene, that I rather like (though not shaving, fuck shaving)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Imagine being allergic to allergy meds.



Anti-antihistamines


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 9, 2021)

What would "bath thoughts" be like?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What would "bath thoughts" be like?


"If my bath water had iron, using a magnet would make me a waterbender?"


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2021)

could a gas engine power an ac unit directly, not with a generator, but by moving the internal parts of a device designed for it


could steam also be used, it can also make things spin


----------



## Mambi (Aug 11, 2021)

ben909 said:


> could a gas engine power an ac unit directly, not with a generator, but by moving the internal parts of a device designed for it
> 
> 
> could steam also be used, it can also make things spin



Sadly no...or at least it would be absurdly impractical to do so.

To put it simply, steam/gas would work by boiling/combustion. 

The steam needs a heat source and enough steam to give the power required to turn the compressor. So are you lighting a fire to provide this heat? In your AC unit? Electric heater? If electric, just drive the motor directly from it. All other heat sources that can hit 100 degrees C are just going to make the room hotter and smellier. 

Same deal with gas...you want the equivalent of a lawn mower driving your compressor? That's your best option for noise.heat/etc...


----------



## ben909 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Sadly no...or at least it would be absurdly impractical to do so.


the thought was not if it was privtacal, it was if any parts needed electricity to do something other then moving air and <think its freon... or something>


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2021)

The weather has fronts but it does not have backs.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 15, 2021)

would parrots make better seeing eye animals


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 15, 2021)

SPACE JAM IS AN ISEKAI, MARK!  MICHAEL JORDAN GETS TRANSPORTED TO ANOTHER WORLD AND HAS TO FIND HIS WAY BACK, WHILE HIJINKS ENSUE!


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> would parrots make better seeing eye animals


I feel like they would but they might be more costly. And you can have a lot of problems of the parrot bonds with you. Won't allow anyone else near you. XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I feel like they would but they might be more costly. And you can have a lot of problems of the parrot bonds with you. Won't allow anyone else near you. XD


They are more of a devoted companion than a service animal.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

Is my gender identity really mine and I'm fluid? 

Or different wandering genders travel through me and other persons like ghosts?


----------



## ben909 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Is my gender identity really mine and I'm fluid?
> 
> Or different wandering genders travel through me and other persons like ghosts?


not first time i have heard that actually... but with a different person


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> not first time i have heard that actually... but with a different person


Wait really? :0

*Wondering about intensifies*


----------



## ben909 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Wait really? :0
> 
> *Wondering about intensifies*


will have to wait for all classes to end for that


----------



## Punji (Sep 15, 2021)

Imagine a cross between a protogen and a rodent.

_Call that a computer mouse._


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2021)

Why is it called a nunchuck? You chuck nuns? 

Sounds a bit Finnish to me where they have a sport where they carry their wives during a run.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Sep 15, 2021)

SCP-173 COULD potentially be rendered harmless if you just laid down in front of it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> SCP-173 COULD potentially be rendered harmless if you just laid down in front of it.


How?


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Sep 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How?


It's legs are short and stubby, so it should technically be unable to bend over. Oh, and if it flips on it's front to get you, the composition of materials it's made of would make it difficult to get back up.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> It's legs are short and stubby, so it should technically be unable to bend over. Oh, and if it flips on it's front to get you, the composition of materials it's made of would make it difficult to get back up.


Perhaps that would work. However in the Broken Masquerade cannon if chunks of the statue are broken off it creates a new statue. With that they can like dog pile a person crushing them to death. 

Interesting idea though.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> It's legs are short and stubby, so it should technically be unable to bend over. Oh, and if it flips on it's front to get you, the composition of materials it's made of would make it difficult to get back up.


(Just looked it up 0-o

Das spoopy o-0)

But very interesting! :0


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> (Just looked it up 0-o
> 
> Das spoopy o-0)
> 
> But very interesting! :0


*Patpats*

SCPs are very scary most of the time xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Perhaps that would work. However in the Broken Masquerade cannon if chunks of the statue are broken off it creates a new statue. With that they can like dog pile a person crushing them to death.
> 
> Interesting idea though.


Ooooh!!

That's interesting, I know nothing about scp foundation

What things does the broken masquerade feature?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Patpats*
> 
> SCPs are very scary most of the time xD


Haha vewwy xD

That's why I know close to nothing about that game/or novel xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooh!!
> 
> That's interesting, I know nothing about scp foundation
> 
> What things does the broken masquerade feature?


There is the normal world which is this foundation is secret and tries to hand the paranormal. IN the broken Masquerade the public knows about the paranormal because something broke out.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> There is the normal world which is this foundation is secret and tries to hand the paranormal. IN the broken Masquerade the public knows about the paranormal because something broke out.


Ooooooh I get it! The broken masquerade is like ghostbusters while the normal scp is like men in black! :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 15, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooooh I get it! The broken masquerade is like ghostbusters while the normal scp is like men in black! :3


Sure xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Sep 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Sure xD


Hahahaha sorry I don't know much about SCP lol

It seems interesting tho
I'm glad you enjoy it uwu


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2021)

Tea?  Or coffee?  Is it worth dressing up for work?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Tea?  Or coffee?  Is it worth dressing up for work?


Work remotely and never dress up. :}


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2021)

How many FBI agents do you traumatize yearly with the shit you post and say?

Video related? Maybe?


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

I wonder what rat poison tastes like...

It must taste good if the animal is eating it right?

Hmmmm...

...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 21, 2021)

This loofa needs replaced.  Maybe tomorrow.  Maybe today.  Ok, the conditioner looks funny coming out of the bottle.  ok, I am not thinking of the hair gel scene.  Yep, guess brain is on hair gel.  Can I drown my thoughts?


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 21, 2021)

if you manage to surpass the speed of light, then you surpass the speed of time, as we move with the pace of the light around us. the light is what basically coordinates time itself, and therefore if you move beyond that speed, you move beyond time. im such a nerd...


----------



## Mambi (Sep 21, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> if you manage to surpass the speed of light, then you surpass the speed of time, as we move with the pace of the light around us. the light is what basically coordinates time itself, and therefore if you move beyond that speed, you move beyond time. im such a nerd...



I'll just stop you right there...since the universe will as well. <_giggle_> As you approach the speed of light, time slows to infinity and the energy required to accelerate increases to infinity. It gets to the point where an object at 99.999999% the speed of light would require all the energy in the universe to move a single atom slightly faster, and the time distortion would be to the point where it would take 1 million years to move a millimeter. 

Time is just a perception for us, and varies depending on velocity and mass.

So all said, you ain't going faster than light, *ever*. But you'll blow right through the next ice age in real-time if you try!

I'm a nerd too, with a physics background. <LOL>


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I'll just stop you right there...since the universe will as well. <_giggle_> As you approach the speed of light, time slows to infinity and the energy required to accelerate increases to infinity. It gets to the point where an object at 99.999999% the speed of light would require all the energy in the universe to move a single atom slightly faster, and the time distortion would be to the point where it would take 1 million years to move a millimeter.
> 
> Time is just a perception for us, and varies depending on velocity and mass.
> 
> ...


Exactly, but still my point being, you surpass the speed of.... like how do i say it..... r e a l i t y. you made alot of good points here, but one point still stands
i think it's safe to say the human body cannot withstand anything even remotely close to the speed of light xD


----------



## Mambi (Sep 21, 2021)

KibaOkami said:


> Exactly, but still my point being, you surpass the speed of.... like how do i say it..... r e a l i t y. you made alot of good points here, but one point still stands
> i think it's safe to say the human body cannot withstand anything even remotely close to the speed of light xD



No you don't...you literally do not go faster than light hence reality. You literally cannot...nothing can. You hit infinity mass/time before that happens. 
And yeah, the body would probably spaghettify before that happens, but that's besides the point. We're already into sci-fi, let's say we got good ships. <grin>


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _*No you don't...you literally do not go faster than light hence reality. You literally cannot...nothing can. You hit infinity mass/time before that happens.
> *_


_*m-my guy.... i know.*_ im just saying, if it were to happen in a fictional scenario, you w- you know what nvm.


Mambi said:


> And yeah, the body would probably spaghettify before that happens, but that's besides the point. *We're already into sci-fi, let's say we got good ships.* <grin>


i mean i guess.... although i dont expect a ship could withstand all the energy in the entire universe-


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2021)

If you had all the diamond wedding rings in the world, would there be enough to diamond-coat the Pyramid of Khufu?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> No you don't...you literally do not go faster than light hence reality. You literally cannot...nothing can. You hit infinity mass/time before that happens.
> And yeah, the body would probably spaghettify before that happens, but that's besides the point. We're already into sci-fi, let's say we got good ships. <grin>


AND I'LL FORM THE... strange matter.  Just strange matter.  

I can't form a head.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 21, 2021)

The brain not only named itself, but also recognized that it named itself, and was surprised when it realized that.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Sep 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The brain not only named itself, but also recognized that it named itself, and was surprised when it realized that.


...

*explodses*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 21, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ...
> 
> *explodses*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 22, 2021)

I have four bottles (body wash, shampoo, conditioner, cleansing wash) and the exfoliating wash.  That can't be healthy and I can't be THAT dirty.  Then we have five different kinds of lotions in every room, a collection of various razors, more collections of soaps we'll never use, hand sanitizers of various sizes, and a couple bags of travel wipes.  What am I doing with my life?  I'll organize it all tomorrow.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 22, 2021)

Watch it, I don't wanna wet my hair today.. Watch it... Ah warm water is sooo gooood~ *puts the shower head on shoulders*

.....
Oh jeez! My hair!! ÒnÓ


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

Can a Twinkie actually last forever, and, if so, why the heck don't we use them instead of clay bricks to build stuff with? Would the cream filling (mmm, cream filling) work as a binding agent instead of using mortar? Where'd the tub liner mat go? I was just standing on it...


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 22, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Can a Twinkie actually last forever, and, if so, why the heck don't we use them instead of clay bricks to build stuff with? Would the cream filling (mmm, cream filling) work as a binding agent instead of using mortar? Where'd the tub liner mat go? I was just standing on it...


Short answer, no. It cannot. XD


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

In this instance, EATING doesn't count, silly. *offers twinkie filled with "unicorn" magic* Have one?


----------



## Mambi (Sep 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you had all the diamond wedding rings in the world, would there be enough to diamond-coat the Pyramid of Khufu?



You might need to scale up...try the planet "55 Cancri E", it's made out of diamond.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 22, 2021)

Shyy said:


> In this instance, EATING doesn't count, silly. *offers twinkie filled with "unicorn" magic* Have one?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

OH, I'ma gonna make it RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *goes to ATM, pulls out $$$*


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2021)

I love to party! Sometimes, I even get to be the party "favor". * eyes partially close, tongue lolls at memories*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 23, 2021)

Russian dolls are so full of themselves.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2021)

*snort* So true, for they are a family of one.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 24, 2021)

bad shower thought

why do we keep rebuilding buildings that get destroyed by hurricanes every few years instead of trying to build places elsewhere in the country were the buildings will last longer for their occupants


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

It's Friday! Friday!  Yeah, great day, beautiful weekend, wife finally has day off. Yeah, today is good!
*slips, smacks head, pulls down soap, rips shower curtain*
*gets up, continues dancing and singing*
It's Friday! Friday!


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 24, 2021)

ben909 said:


> bad shower thought
> 
> why do we keep rebuilding buildings that get destroyed by hurricanes every few years instead of trying to build places elsewhere in the country were the buildings will last longer for their occupants


Could be a lot of reasons, but I feel the biggest one is money. Not everyone can afford to pick everything up and move. Not everyone can afford to repair their rooftops in time or rebuild their 100 yr old house. 

I honestly wondered this for places that get hit by tornadoes every year. :/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

ben909 said:


> bad shower thought
> 
> why do we keep rebuilding buildings that get destroyed by hurricanes every few years instead of trying to build places elsewhere in the country were the buildings will last longer for their occupants


True,  but why does nature get all the disaster fun?  By the gods and goddesses, humanity will not be denied!


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Is the furry equivalent of Barbie, 'Barby' or 'Furrie'? 

Hm.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 26, 2021)

Squirrels must have glands in their bodies that produce their own meth naturally. Have you ever seen a squirrel *walk* anywhere? Or act at any pace less that "tweaked"?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

Hmm, I wonder if there are any mogwai and gremlin fursonas?  Are our kids awake yet?  Do I need to make food?  Ooh, what other weird things are their?  I needto mow the lawn.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 26, 2021)

could a video game be made in such a way that it could be like a physical RP game were you could do anything you could think of, provided players could easly add extra pices of code
... then remembers few know how to make code fragments


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 26, 2021)

"Punishable by a fine" really means "legal for a price".


----------



## ben909 (Sep 27, 2021)

should someones "net worth" include the value of their organs if sold?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

ben909 said:


> should someones "net worth" include the value of their organs if sold?


I just woke up in a bathtub of ice!  Who's stealing my organs?!

crap, kids stole hot water.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

ben909 said:


> should someones "net worth" include the value of their organs if sold?


Hmm... I mean they could but it would really depend on the quality after death.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2021)

ben909 said:


> should someones "net worth" include the value of their organs if sold?



Only fishermen have net worth that counts. >:{


----------



## Punji (Sep 27, 2021)

Even_ if _Willy Wonka's Everlasting Gobstoppers did actually last forever, the claim that one could "suck 'em and suck 'em and suck 'em, and they never get any smaller is only true for my pe- would mean the supposed candy would have virtually no taste or scent, at all.

Also "I don't wanna miss you... like I do~!"


----------



## ben909 (Sep 28, 2021)

do the nutritional facts for the rick and Morty cereal include the blood on them


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

Is Pickle Rick actually Dill or Salt and Vinegar flavored? Why I am standing in the shower without turning it on?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 28, 2021)

Whoa, whoa, whoa...
Did I seriously not sarcastically respond to the guy who said radiation wasn't dangerous?  While he was being irradiated?
Girl, you are losing your edge.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

If cats are "self-cleaning", why do you have to bathe them? *lathers up with fur conditioner, waits 4 minutes, as per directions* Did I pay the water bill last week? *water disappears* That appears to be a "No"... Sh*t. *stands there trying to figure out how to remove conditioner BEFORE it dries*


----------



## Shyy (Oct 5, 2021)

WHY is it that we fight with others about differences, discuss going our own ways and then fight like hell to avoid it, even when it is understood that there will be other times of the same? *SMH* wtf is the water so damn cold today?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 18, 2021)

Where is this special closet people come out of and how is it so damn big enough to hide all of you?


----------



## Outré (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy said:


> If cats are "self-cleaning", why do you have to bathe them? *lathers up with fur conditioner, waits 4 minutes, as per directions* Did I pay the water bill last week? *water disappears* That appears to be a "No"... Sh*t. *stands there trying to figure out how to remove conditioner BEFORE it dries*


I’ve only had to bathe one of my cats twice. Once when he jumped into the toilet while I was urinating, and another time when he walked through wet paint and got it all over his paws…. That was a nightmare. My other cat I’ve never had to give a bath to… but sometimes he will get in the shower and just sit under the water.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 19, 2021)

So many people have unoriginal OCs. I think they should be called UCs until the community in general judges them otherwise.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 19, 2021)

It's just another manic monday.... wish it was sunday...but it's a damn tuesday...i gots to go to work day...i wants to sleep in and watch czrtoons day...I hate tuesdays...

*I really do sing in the shower and make up lyrics like this*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 19, 2021)

English truly is a peculiar language when you realize that lead and read rhyme just like lead and read, 

but read and lead don't rhyme, and neither does read and lead.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

Racecar spelled backwards is <still> racecar...


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Racecar spelled backwards is <still> racecar...



"As I pee, sir, I see Pisa!"

That reads backwards too...Palindromes are fun!

Here's another cute one: "Ed, I saw Harpo Marx ram Oprah W. aside."

But alas..."Are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era"?


----------



## Shyy (Oct 19, 2021)

^someone gets it.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 22, 2021)

should we be putting the co2 exhaust from burningh things into farm feilds to see if it helps plants grow better like fertilizer


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Is bleat the deer alternative to yeet?


Deer don't really bleat in my experience, they kind of honk.


Mambi said:


> "As I pee, sir, I see Pisa!"
> 
> That reads backwards too...Palindromes are fun!
> 
> ...


A man, a plan, a canal, Panama


----------



## ben909 (Oct 23, 2021)

how dangerous is it to try and start a joke political movement to repeal the laws of thermodynamics

i know its not possible, but parts of the internet may not get that


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2021)

ben909 said:


> how dangerous is it to try and start a joke political movement to repeal the laws of thermodynamics
> 
> i know its not possible, but parts of the internet may not get that



The second amendment of thermodynamics is a fundamental right. 

The sceond amendment fo thermodnaimics is a fmdnaental right

ght sghdne amnffhdet i dghentgosns fka gkfhenta rhgbt


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The second amendment of thermodynamics is a fundamental right.
> 
> The sceond amendment fo thermodnaimics is a fmdnaental right
> 
> ght sghdne amnffhdet i dghentgosns fka gkfhenta rhgbt


The joke loses its teeth when it's a Brit mocking the Second Amendment





Where's your bicycle wheel loicense mate

Your discomfort with an armed populace is not my concern nor are you in a position to do jack and shit about it either way, Orwell would spin in his fucking grave


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> The joke loses its teeth when it's a Brit mocking the Second Amendment



My joke's about the second law of thermodynamics; the entropy of the sentence increased with each repetition. It's not a comment on american weapons regulations.

If you want to post political content, this isn't the right forum for that.


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/regarding-the-removal-of-the-political-forum.1670465/


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My joke's about the second law of thermodynamics; the entropy of the sentence increased with each repetition. It's not a comment on american weapons regulations.
> 
> If you want to post political content, this isn't the right forum for that.
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Uh huh.



You can walk me through _why_ you think my comment is a toothed attack on the american constitution if you really want to, but like, DM me if you absolutely have to do  that.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 25, 2021)

"we" are not material or action, but an essence.
an essence can act through a material like how wind moves air but that does not make the essense the material just like how wind is not air.
an essence can produce an action like how a termor can cause structures to fall but falling is not a tremor just a product of it.
what we define as a self is just an essence like how a memory or a legend speaks of distant things, not the cause of them but connected.
an esssence is not material, you cannot put it in a box just like how a vibration passes through walls.
an essence  is not an action, you cannot start it or stop it because its effects last forever and all the world contrived to its existence.
"we" are a physical part if this world like smells and sounds, born of it and molded to birth more things into existence.
a cog does not question how fast it spins and in what direction.
"we" are "we", no hero, no villain, no story with a begining and end.
like seeds that smoosh together to make peas porridge, a substance of many component parts blended together.
"we" are not the stars of our own show, "we" are but a bit part actor saying his line on stage before disappearing behind the curtain.
all together "we" make a fantastic show, the greatest story ever told, the story of existence and it's child "life".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2021)

"I had forgotten what it was to feel clean after a month without hot water"


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

Am I really sad?
Or do I just have my party hat on? 
<8)


----------



## Shyy (Oct 26, 2021)

Why do my relationships always end up as a trainwreck? *sits down in water, cries softly, water hiding tears*


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 26, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Why do my relationships always end up as a trainwreck? *sits down in water, cries softly, water hiding tears*


since we exist in time which is always changing as creatures that push and pull to that effect we are always adapting.
due to the way evolution works, we are all built to adapt differently to the same situations to test every possible solution and find an avenue to survive.
this means that over time the situation in any relationship is going to shift and change.
if by coincidence you both shift in the same way, good, your relationship will be consistent a long time.
but if you're like 95% of the planet you two will diverge in the way you adapt further and further over time.
living in denial believing that a relationship will always be as it is forever causes many to sacrifice their adaptations to meet half way.
this works in the short term as the differences are minor but over time you're both just lying to yourself to meet the other person's needs.
when the issues are finally brought to the table there's normally an extensive backlog of things to discuss.
it's at that point where everything pours out and it can be overwhelming seeing the daunting task at handling seemingly infinite problems that have accumulated.
this is the trainwreck.


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> The joke loses its teeth when it's a Brit mocking the Second Amendment
> View attachment 121364
> 
> Where's your bicycle wheel loicense mate
> ...


What too much politics does to a mf


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 28, 2021)

After you've read the dictionary, every other book is pretty much just a remix.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2021)

All words are just random sounds to those that don't know the language. 
All gestures are just random movements to those who don't know their meaning. 

So when you're in the woods hearing animals screech and chatter and pose, remember that to them you're doing the exact same thing and seem just as weird.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 29, 2021)

Thought experiment:

Take the most racist person you can think of (eg. against black population). They are almost always surrounded by their own race and bitching against the "others", right?

Why? Because they are racist against "minorities"...the few that are different than them and their pea-brains can't fight the tribal instincts of "different=danger".

But what if they were racist...but NOT the majority? What then?

Would they learn _anything _if you dropped them into a major metropolitan area in, let's say some area in Africa for example where there's a decent sized city of like 95% black population, all well off intelligent, "normal" city life? Same person, but *this *time the racist is totally the minority and has little support for their views, and promoting them would eventually have them be treated exactly like they would treat "minorities" by the pissed-off people they hate that surround them daily.

That situation would logically force them to life the life they want to force upon blacks in their home town...looked down on by the vast majority around them with mistrust and derision, hated and shunned with little support from even gouvernments and social programs, and judged instantly based on the colour of their skin (though at least in _this _scenario they _earned _the scorn so not quite the same, but close enough!) It would force them to live the life of a victim of their racism. Think they'd learn?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

marmalade mozerella pizza


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Thought experiment:
> 
> Take the most racist person you can think of (eg. against black population). They are almost always surrounded by their own race and bitching against the "others", right?
> 
> ...


I don't see how this would help, or make them learn via a kind of forced empathy.  It also assumes they've also taken on harmful, maladaptive beliefs all through the same exact fashion, for the same dumb reasons.

Racism as we know it is not always a simple matter of "they hate others because they've got different colored skin".  It's definitely unconstructive in ANY case to wash away the cases of the individual in blanket assumptions based upon superficial characteristics (e.g. skin color) but how they got to that point is typically a snarly mess.  For some it's upbringing in an environment that fosters and inculcates a hatred of difference, for others it's bad personal experiences that gets pounced upon by racial axe-grinders and conflated with an idea that "yeah those people that did that to you, they're ALL like that".  The biggest mistake anyone trying to unsnarl and, for lack of a better term, fix racism and similar issues can make is assume that they ALL ultimately stem from some peabrained tribalistic Manichean essentialist mindset at the very outset rather than that being a sloppy post-hoc justification/reinforcement and can all be remedied in the same fashion of forcing them to experience the same thing.

You want to remedy idiotic tribalism and "X good Y bad"? Teach people that other people are not hiveminds based upon superficial characteristics, teach them that individuals are just that - good or bad, and teach them that surrendering their OWN individualism to a collective belief predicated on any kind of "they're ALL like that" is the most ironic thing they could possibly do.  Racism, sexism, all of those things, are about the least inventive and individualistic thing you could ever participate in, and they only perpetuate their own revenge cycles where a black person, or a Hispanic person, or Asian person or take your pick really can just as easily come to assume "all white people are awful and hate my guts simply because I'm not white".  Double-edged swords end up cutting EVERYONE.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 29, 2021)

Buzz Lightyear in Toy Story doesn't believe he's a toy, but he still freezes like the others when humans come by


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2021)

If a vampire wakes up in the evening and eats somebody, is it breakfast or dinner?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If a vampire wakes up in the evening and eats somebody, is it breakfast or dinner?


Imma call my friend Van Helsing he's an expert on this
E: he says breakfast because they get a stake dinner


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 30, 2021)

The Galactic Republic in Star Wars is incompetent as hell. In the prequels and sequel trilogy they never once acted to preserve itself. It only survived because of people like Syfo Diaz and Leia who did things pretty much of their own volition against the Republic's wishes.  How did it last for thousands of years?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> The Galactic Republic in Star Wars is incompetent as hell. In the prequels and sequel trilogy they never once acted to preserve itself. It only survived because of people like Syfo Diaz and Leia who did things pretty much of their own volition against the Republic's wishes.  How did it last for thousands of years?


Authorial fiat is magic

(Lucas was never that good, and IMO The Empire Strikes Back was good because he got told to sit over in a corner for a minute and let someone else buff out the dings)


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

i keep thinking my mood is relevant to my current condition and thoughts.
but then i compare it to the daily humidity levels and remind myself i'm just a stupid animal that thinks they've ascended from that.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 2, 2021)

notes how much 5000k bulbs influence actions and has same thought


----------



## ben909 (Nov 4, 2021)

if magic was used to make the earth flat and rid us of time zones, how would it effect day and night cycles and temperatures, how would the flat be spining

... how sharp would edges be, would their be a seperate planet part


----------



## Mambi (Nov 4, 2021)

ben909 said:


> if magic was used to make the earth flat and rid us of time zones, how would it effect day and noght cycles and temperatures, how would the flat be spining
> 
> ... how sharp would edges be, would their be a seperate planet part



Day and night depends on where the sun is in relation to the disk really. As for spin, it either spins like a top or like a coin-flip but that wouldn't change much.

The idea of day/night is dependent on the angle of the sun to the tilt of the earth's "ball", so if the sun sits on the EDGE of the spinning disk, then day or night would be about the same as today, while if it was near the top/bottom then we'd be like Uranus with months of no light or all light...the sun circling in the sky around and around. 

Temperatures would be shot though...a flat earth would never be able to generate the winds we'd need for balance so the earth would be decimated by deserts and arctic zones. 

And sorry, flat earth would not get rid of time zones...the sun would still be "overhead" at different times so they'd still be as used as they are today. 

I need more sleep, this shower thought stuck with me when I took mine! <_grin>_


----------



## ben909 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Day and night depends on where the sun is in relation to the disk really. As for spin, it either spins like a top or like a coin-flip but that wouldn't change much.
> 
> The idea of day/night is dependent on the angle of the sun to the tilt of the earth's "ball", so if the sun sits on the EDGE of the spinning disk, then day or night would be about the same as today, while if it was near the top/bottom then we'd be like Uranus with months of no light or all light...the sun circling in the sky around and around.
> 
> ...


my magic flat earth would be spinning on the axis of its rotation like if it was pizza dough that was spun into a disk

its probably spining really fast


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 4, 2021)

ben909 said:


> my magic flat earth would be spinning on the axis of its rotation like if it was pizza dough that was spun into a disk
> 
> its probably spining really fast


Wouldn't that make the entire bottom half frozen?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wouldn't that make the entire bottom half frozen?



If it was _permanently _away from the sun yes, but it wouldn't be probably. As it orbits the sun every few months the sun would be hitting a different part, like earth now. That's of course what seasons currently are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wouldn't that make the entire bottom half frozen?



Like a bad pizza.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

ben909 said:


> my magic flat earth would be spinning on the axis of its rotation like if it was pizza dough that was spun into a disk


This would mean that people on the very edge were moving through space way, way faster than the ones at the 'hub' leading to some pretty bonkers differences in timezones. Gravity would also be super-weird. I'm not a great physicist, but I strongly suspect that it would feel like the ground was sloping more and more steeply towards the center the further you moved from it because gravity would be acting at a sharper and sharper angle. It'd feel like living in a bowl but you'd be looking at a plate. You'd never get one of those cool 'rim waterfalls' that feature in most flat-earth scenarios because all the water would pool in the middle of one side or the other. In short, only about the middle quarter of each side would likely be inhabitable at all.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

...is it bad that I think the universal 'Female' symbol kinda looks like a butt?
(The circle at the top is where the tail goes...)


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Faustus said:


> ...is it bad that I think the universal 'Female' symbol kinda looks like a butt?
> (The circle at the top is where the tail goes...)


I heard you was talking shit about me, bro.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I heard you was talking shit about me, bro.


Not at all; I love female butts! I could look at them all day!

...that whistling noise is a rapidly approaching fist, isn't it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Not at all; I love female butts! I could look at them all day!
> 
> ...that whistling noise is a rapidly approaching fist, isn't it?


XD I am still having a hard time seeing the butt. I don't get it.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> XD I am still having a hard time seeing the butt. I don't get it.


Imagine that the horizontal line is just underneath the buttocks, and the vertical line goes down between them and the legs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Imagine that the horizontal line is just underneath the buttocks, and the vertical line goes down between them and the legs.


I personally see stylized front butt with circle indicating the womb.


----------



## Outré (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> XD I am still having a hard time seeing the butt. I don't get it.


Making a but out of the female symbol is kind of like playing 7 steps to kevin bacon.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

All matter is made of atoms

Humans study said matter

All fields of science could be simplified to just the behavior of atoms in some way


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> All matter is made of atoms
> 
> Humans study said matter
> 
> All fields of science could be simplified to just the behavior of atoms in some way


Once they figure out a way to make Grand Unified Theory line up at the subatomic level everything becomes something like "string-ology" or whatever the prevailing theory works around


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> All matter is made of atoms
> 
> Humans study said matter
> 
> All fields of science could be simplified to just the behavior of atoms in some way



The universe's matter is mostly 'dark', and most of that is probably not 'baryonic'- composed of the same subatomic particles as atoms. 

So most of the stuff out there is a complete mystery.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

sense mushrooms are closer to animals then plants, should "real"
vegans not be allowed to eat them


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> my magic flat earth would be spinning on the axis of its rotation like if it was pizza dough that was spun into a disk
> 
> its probably spining really fast









ben909 said:


> sense mushrooms are closer to animals then plants, should "real"
> vegans not be allowed to eat them


Back on the pizza...


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Back on the pizza...


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


>


the edgelord version is super catchy


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

Shhhh....

The Earth isn't flat, but the universe probably is.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> The Earth isn't flat, but the universe probably is.


It's a hypercube inside a hypertorus inside an enigma wrapped in a mystery


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's a hypercube inside a hypertorus inside an enigma wrapped in a mystery


I'm jamming to the Edgelord version.  Don't interrupt...  it's 10AM and i still need coffee and a shower.  Song will do it.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 8, 2021)

In legal documents where it asks if you have an alias, I wonder how many furries have actually entered their Fursona.  I'm not talking about one's where it's been used for business where it would be a stage name for a youtuber/performer, or a pseudonym for a published author, just the run of the mill furs.


----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's a hypercube inside a hypertorus inside an enigma wrapped in a mystery


Have you ever seen a movie called hypercube?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)

Outré said:


> Have you ever seen a movie called hypercube?


Heard of it.  (I think? It sounds familiar in that context.)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my shower time.  It came to me when I tried to classify Hypercube into a genre and I realized that it's not actually a movie. Every movie on this planet instinctively develops a sound progression of plot from beginning to end with the surrounding environment and pulls its audience to a conclusion, but this one does not.  It moves to unknown plot points and the holes multiply and multiply until every brain cell is screaming in death throes as they are consumed and the only way you can survive is to do drugs and rapidly move to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? Shit.  This movie franchise is a disease, a cancer of this planet. It's a plague and fire is the cure.


----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my shower time.  It came to me when I tried to classify Hypercube into a genre and I realized that it's not actually a movie. Every movie on this planet instinctively develops a sound progression of plot from beginning to end with the surrounding environment and pulls its audience to a conclusion, but this one does not.  It moves to unknown plot points and the holes multiply and multiply until every brain cell is screaming in death throes as they are consumed and the only way you can survive is to do drugs and rapidly move to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? Shit.  This movie franchise is a disease, a cancer of this planet. It's a plague and fire is the cure.


So I take it you loved the movie?


----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

J/k. I didn’t mind the first one, although I don’t love it, the third one… ehhh. Hypercube though… that movie is hilariously special.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2021)

Outré said:


> So I take it you loved the movie?


Matrix was soooo much better


----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Matrix was soooo much better


Well, watching software download is also better, but you know how that goes.

Kind of curious if you’ve seen these two movies. I genuinely like these ones.

1st is called *Bound*. It was the Wachowskis sisters first movie, before they did Matrix.

2nd is called *Dark City. *This movie probably isn’t for everybody but I actually love it. A lot of people used to say that the matrix borrowed some ideas from this movie, but I never really saw it that way at all, and besides that I think they were literally being produced at the same time.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)

Matrix cribs all its coolest ideas from Terminator and Neuromancer.


----------



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Matrix cribs all its coolest ideas from Terminator and Neuromancer.


I always thought it seemed like it borrowed some ideas from Total Recall as well. The back story for the matrix (animatrix) was clearly influenced by Irobot (book)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2021)

Outré said:


> Well, watching software download is also better, but you know how that goes.
> 
> Kind of curious if you’ve seen these two movies. I genuinely like these ones.
> 
> ...


Think I've seen Dark City once, long ago.  It was about people being programmed by aliens or something to determine human thought and reasoning.  Want to say one guy was a killer of some sort only he wasn't.  I remember renting it from Blockbuster but not much after that.  I was young in the military trying to pass as straight so I was likely drunk.  I did that a lot.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 9, 2021)

Also, just realized there a threads here aboit renting from Blockbuster and chronicling its demise...


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Even though the digital revolution has been tantalizing and convenient, I sometimes miss going to blockbuster to rent movies.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 14, 2021)

why don't we have rail tracks in farm fields for harvesting sense its pretty much a fixed path to harvest and plant things(i think)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

Yay!  Going to a real farm to play real farmville in excruciatingly real time...


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

Why don’t they make cozy reclining chairs that can go in the shower. ?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> Why don’t they make cozy reclining chairs that can go in the shower. ?


They do make shower chairs, but I imagine the space taken up by one with reclining features would be prohibitive


ben909 said:


> why don't we have rail tracks in farm fields for harvesting sense its pretty much a fixed path to harvest and plant things(i think)


Putting down rail for that would be pretty expensive and the soil of a tilled field is NOT where you want to try and lay rail for heavy machinery

e: that said we have some farming equipment that approximates this in concept, if you've ever seen those big pivot lines that water circular plots or automated wheel lines (they're usually powered by a small Briggs & Stratton engine)


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> They do make shower chairs, but I imagine the space taken up by one with reclining features would be prohibitive
> I


I know they have chairs. But I really want to be able to kick back and relax in the shower. Maybe even enjoy a glass of wine and watch an episode of my favorite TV show. I know the average shower isn’t huge. But you could technically build a shower pretty much any size you want… so I would think there would at least be a small market.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 14, 2021)

Outré said:


> I know they have chairs. But I really want to be able to kick back and relax in the shower. Maybe even enjoy a glass of wine and watch an episode of my favorite TV show. I know the average shower isn’t huge. But you could technically build a shower pretty much any size you want… so I would think there would at least be a small market.


Entirely possible, yes.  I have seen a few larger showers, very fancy ones with multiple shower heads that spray water from multiple directions and have steam-shower settings.  They are VERY expensive.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Entirely possible, yes.  I have seen a few larger showers, very fancy ones with multiple shower heads that spray water from multiple directions and have steam-shower settings.  They are VERY expensive.


Yeah!!! I know that kind of stuff is probably prohibitively expensive, but a fella can dream right?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2021)

Hardcore cultural relativism is the bane of ethical progress. It is enshrinement of the status quo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2021)

Have you heard of Catholic relativism?

The mass changes depending on the velocity of the worshipper.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you heard of Catholic relativism?
> 
> The mass changes depending on the velocity of the worshipper.


"is it the velocity or the 'faith' level?"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 18, 2021)

Animals are always naked and they probably wonder why we peal ourselves like giant bananas.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2021)

Please take a moment to locate the exits around you.  In the event of loss of faith, the nearest exit may be behind you...


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 19, 2021)

Suspicion #2 my mom might be a low-key furry/admirer...
The mini fridge keeps getting filled with Orangina...



> *Suspicion #1* is the amount of werewolf/vampire romance novels she has. Some more explicit than others.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)

It's the blood oranges that have chemicals added to them that turns people into furries.  Them and peaches.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 19, 2021)

I feel more and more out of my depth with this Internet stuff.

The only exposure I had to "reee" was in the final boss track of a Dreamcast game and the only "uWu" I'd heard was the way the last chorus part was sung in a song called "Wild Night".


----------



## zandelux (Nov 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Suspicion #2 my mom might be a low-key furry/admirer...
> The mini fridge keeps getting filled with Orangina...


Thanks for introducing me to Orangina. I didn't see anything unusual at first when I googled for this, but for anyone else wondering... search for Orangina commercials. You'll understand.

I just wish the CGI weren't so damn far into the uncanny valley for me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)

Indien.  Omg.  Lol.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)

Look up orangina bloody red

it's a commercial, but holy f*** could it be pushing boundaries


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 19, 2021)

Omg, i can watch that for a little while.  He starts whipping himself and crying to "Focus!"

The best

C'est shook is the other.(https://www.lbbonline.com/work/17615)  Benefits of living in Europe


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 21, 2021)

Why does clicking on the left side of my pfp make a line like I'm gonna type something up? 
It does it for everyone's PFP in fact. 
Hm.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 21, 2021)

What if fairy godparents are real, but we're just too old to remember them?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2021)

What if  Mr. Crocker was right and Dimmsdale and it's citizens are under the control and influence of fairies, who are evil, and he's the only one who can stop them?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2021)

After watching an old MacGyver episode, what if it was just prologue for space adventures?  I've seen people in DS9, Battlestar Galactica, Q, Voyager, Stargate, Star Trek...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2021)

What if Redwall, but all those "cute, innocent, virtuous, and perpetually-victimized churchy mice" are the biggest "vermin horde" of all?

[Hydraulic Press Channel voice]:
So we must deal with it.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Nov 24, 2021)

An MLP whose cutie mark is the ten of swords.

      Dirty Harry in the 18th century: “Now you’ve gotta be asking yourself ‘did his musket fire off one shot or, one..sho’…ah hell nevermind.”

      If I drew a doodle on a post-it note and slapped it on a wall in The Louvre could I then say my art was on the walls of that museum?

     If you go to Disneyland/World or similar, find a lawyer who is vacationing there. Strike up a casual conversation. At some point get him to agree on some mundane point ‘yes this is a long line.” or  “yes it is a bit hot today”or  “yes that is a bird” anything . Then when you go home you can tell people “I went to Disneyland/world, talked to a lawyer, we came to an agreement.” You wouldn’t be lying. and just let their imaginations simmer.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 24, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> If I drew a doodle on a post-it note and slapped it on a wall in The Louvre could I then say my art was on the walls of that museum?


Only if drinking a coffee at Starbucks means you're part of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

W-why is there a towel rack IN the shower???

We need to leave immediately!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2021)

How can I, as a non-vegan, best contribute to improving human attitudes toward, and relationships with, non-humans?
By cutting humanity down a notch. By eroding the pedestal of hubris we built for ourselves over centuries of religious and philosophical ego-wanking.


----------



## PlatinFox (Dec 1, 2021)

What happens if I change ever why into a how ?


----------



## zandelux (Dec 2, 2021)

In English, why is it we say someone is "on" a ship, "on" a bus, "on" an airplane? And yet someone is "in" a car? A car is the only vehicle I can think of that you ride in, rather than on. But really, "in" makes more sense for any vehicle that has a roof.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

zandelux said:


> In English, why is it we say someone is "on" a ship, "on" a bus, "on" an airplane? And yet someone is "in" a car? A car is the only vehicle I can think of that you ride in, rather than on. But really, "in" makes more sense for any vehicle that has a roof.


I think it may be tied to how we say someone boards a ship, bus or airplane but not an automobile.  Could have something to do with the implication of a number of other passengers, or it may be tied to the original use of boarding for ships that got adapted to other forms of mass transportation going forward.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 2, 2021)

also could be because most people drive their own cars while few fly planes


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

ben909 said:


> also could be because most people drive their own cars while few fly planes


Good point.  English in common use is kind of a mess re: consistency though, because we don't say someone's "in a motorcycle" for obvious reasons, though they're likely the only passenger of the vehicle in question most of the time.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Good point.  English in common use is kind of a mess re: consistency though, because we don't say someone's "in a motorcycle" for obvious reasons, though they're likely the only passenger of the vehicle in question most of the time.


i also sort of note i say in a boat if i am the one in control of the boat(or can move it with an oar), but the few times i have seen big ones we tend to say on

on a motorcycle makes sense because you are on top of it like a normal bike, or a horse, but those are probably the exceptions


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 2, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i also sort of note i say in a boat if i am the one in control of the boat(or can move it with an oar), but the few times i have seen big ones we tend to say on
> 
> on a motorcycle makes sense because you are on top of it like a normal bike, or a horse, but those are probably the exceptions


English is full of weird exceptions, some of which seem to just be "just because" at a glance.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2021)

The reason British people often pronounce it "bri ish" is because they drank the t


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

How the hell do I always run out of conditioner BEFORE shampoo, but the bottles are the exact same quantities?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Shyy said:


> How the hell do I always run out of conditioner BEFORE shampoo, but the bottles are the exact same quantities?


I find that because conditioner doesn't suds up I tend to use more.  It's probably just as well that I do lately, because the winter air is already screwing with my skin and hair.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> I find that because conditioner doesn't suds up I tend to use more.  It's probably just as well that I do lately, because the winter air is already screwing with my skin and hair.


Maybe. It just gets annoying though, since I also have to maintain my beard that is extremely full, as well as my longish hair. (Beard pulls double duty as a no-shit, legitimate full "neck ruff"! Have to keep that sucker clean!)


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 5, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Maybe. It just gets annoying though, since I also have to maintain my beard that is extremely full, as well as my longish hair. (Beard pulls double duty as a no-shit, legitimate full "neck ruff"! Have to keep that sucker clean!)


Yeah beard grooming can be very intensive, I sometimes ask if I'd want the hassle even if I liked the way my facial hair patterned.  The contrast between the blonde hair/eyebrows and the red facial hair also bugs me a little.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh, it's <so> worth it for me! Full, brownish 5 inch long growth currently, with silver "frost" becoming quite visible, along with "Badger" stripes... really popular when I go out! Bitch to take care of, though...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2021)

If quoting mungo quotes mungo and I quote quoting mungo am I quoting quoting mungo quoting mungo? 

@quoting_mungo


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2021)

Imagine, a political theory which claims to have the answers to all of humanity's major problems, gatekeeping itself into impotence.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 10, 2021)

My soap is getting small


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2021)

What good can anthropocentrism do in activism against problems *caused* by anthropocentrism?


----------



## nykalily (Dec 14, 2021)

Shower thought for today:
We used to talk about living in the "fastlane" eg nightlife, bars, fun, friends, now we talk about social media since that's where the conversation is happening. My thought: Is modern social media the equivelent to the analog's "fastlane"? Think about it. A constant feed of content that is being often pushed at you rather than simply delivered, all taylored towards keeping you engaged/having fun/or getting into debates, that's a sort of frequency we simply didn't get from oldschool forum's, only even faintly similar was irc and yet this new form of being is a different beast. hm


----------



## Shyy (Dec 14, 2021)

*tries to "swipe" screen on phone while in shower* yeah, it's <way> too early for me to be getting up...


----------



## zandelux (Dec 14, 2021)

nykalily said:


> Shower thought for today:
> We used to talk about living in the "fastlane" eg nightlife, bars, fun, friends, now we talk about social media since that's where the conversation is happening. My thought: Is modern social media the equivelent to the analog's "fastlane"? Think about it. A constant feed of content that is being often pushed at you rather than simply delivered, all taylored towards keeping you engaged/having fun/or getting into debates, that's a sort of frequency we simply didn't get from oldschool forum's, only even faintly similar was irc and yet this new form of being is a different beast. hm


I think this is very accurate. I limit my use of social media because it's so exhausting. I pop onto forums/discord/reddit in my downtime, even Facebook once in awhile. But I have disabled notifications of all kinds. Only when it's direct communication from a person I know (and these people know not to use these unless it's important) do I let them interrupt my life.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 14, 2021)

When giving advice, you can almost always absolve yourself of responsibility if it ends in disaster so long as you end with "From what I've been told" or "But I don't really know to be honest"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 16, 2021)

If you swallow a d20 you become a really slow dice tower and even your nat 20s are dirty 20s.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 17, 2021)

I think of comebacks to arguments that happened in elementary school and am proud of them until I realize that I'm nearly 21 years old.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 17, 2021)

Dangit, Terry!
How are the recent sketches and arts all being NSFW? You can't share em this way, and you won't be able to prove your consistency to the general public!


----------



## Faustus (Jan 2, 2022)

You know, I actually rather like the word ‘irregardless’.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 2, 2022)

*looks at* "Pass the shampoo, would you please? The left over glaze from the ham last night made a mess out of my fur..."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2022)

If you lover revealed that for the entirety of your lives together had the ability to read your mind, and did so all the time to be the perfect lover to you and to avoid fights and misunderstandings and generally manipulate things for the better, would you still trust them the same, or feel that they're playing dirty and "cheating" in the relationship, having a serious advantage over you and openly using it casually?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 5, 2022)

AUGHFGEWORKERLJDTNJALSERKAWKENMONIGKINERASKNAW NI
_*spits* _
QAPOEKMIKJATGPWIJTAWP:ORKQIEJPETRJNPIHER



Mambi said:


> If you lover revealed that for the entirety of your lives together had the ability to read your mind, and did so all the time to be the perfect lover to you and to avoid fights and misunderstandings and generally manipulate things for the better, would you still trust them the same, or feel that they're playing dirty and "cheating" in the relationship, having a serious advantage over you and openly using it casually?



If their intention was to use me like a dating sim, yes, I'd be mad. 
Otherwise, I've got someone who cares and is interested in seeing me at my best. I'd just feel sad I couldn't exactly do the same for them. XD
But I guess the lack of privacy might be an issue. Can't think random silly thoughts and keep them to myself!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2022)

Yanno..

Isn't "never say never" an oxymoron? Because you just did.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 13, 2022)

If "time is money", could time traveling be considered financial management?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 13, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If "time is money", could time traveling be considered financial management?



...or "embezzling" at least. _<grin>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 14, 2022)

Insurance is interesting. You pay smiling people to protect you in case something happens, and the instant something *does* happen, they immediately take that money and hire a bunch of lawyers to figure out any possible way to *NOT *to pay you any of that given money back. Yet they all market themselves around "trust" and "we're here for you". 

I think they confused "trust" with "blind trust to the point of cult-like ignorance towards their actions compared to their words"


----------



## Shyy (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, <any> government "mandate" does end up being at the very least extremely problematic down the road at some point...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Insurance is interesting. You pay smiling people to protect you in case something happens, and the instant something *does* happen, they immediately take that money and hire a bunch of lawyers to figure out any possible way to *NOT *to pay you any of that given money back. Yet they all market themselves around "trust" and "we're here for you".
> 
> I think they confused "trust" with "blind trust to the point of cult-like ignorance towards their actions compared to their words"



I find it amazing that there are entire countries were medicine is based on insurance. 

Like...imagine if the same was true if your house was on fire and then the fire department turns up and is all like 'we're not going to start putting this out until you pay us or your claim clears the legal department,'



Shyy said:


> Well, <any> government "mandate" does end up being at the very least extremely problematic down the road at some point...



Problematic man dates is too much like my personal life. :{


----------



## Shyy (Jan 14, 2022)

There are counties where this is almost correct- didn't pay local "taxes" for selected things, "pubic services" will not be rendered,  including fire services.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2022)

Shyy said:


> There are counties where this is almost correct- didn't pay local "taxes" for selected things, "pubic services" will not be rendered,  including fire services.



That teeters precariously into madness, since a fire that starts in one home can spread to others.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Ice cubes float in a pool of their own blood


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

"Disney on ice" isn't meant to be taken literally.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 14, 2022)

is it possible to make frided chicked with cinnamon toast crunch cereal as fhe breading (i have that type in house so its why i am speific)


----------



## Shyy (Jan 14, 2022)

*prefers corn or wheat flake crushed up, egg for "coating" to hold crumbs* could, guess... 



Who <actually> came up with the damn "how much wood could a Woodchuck chuck..." B/S? And, why?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2022)

Why is it

Mouse->Mice

And not
House->Hice?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 14, 2022)

What if things aren't on fire...but rather fire is on things?


----------



## Shyy (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, technically- you're not exactly wrong, most instances...
What's up with weather getting stupid lately- makes me wonder if HARP is a real thing...


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 15, 2022)

All moms are bodybuilders


----------



## Faustus (Jan 15, 2022)

Why is an unqualified success better than a qualified one?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Humans cut down bird houses to build bird houses


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 17, 2022)

Is Caucasian even an accurate word anymore?
I thought it referred to Americans and Canadians, but... definition says Europe?
I'm bad with maps. But I'm _pretty sure _the USA isn't a part of Europe...
So why do they go by that name to describe someone  as 'white'? Is there a better/proper term I'm just not seeing?
I'm trying to go over the races and general appearances for races in my stories but 'white' doesn't sound good imo. Might anyone happen to know a better term? Should I just stick with 'pale'?
My brain hurts and I haven't gotten sleep.
(And please, no politics/wars over this I'm genuinely wanting to understand this) UnU


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is Caucasian even an accurate word anymore?
> I thought it referred to Americans and Canadians, but... definition says Europe?
> I'm bad with maps. But I'm _pretty sure _the USA isn't a part of Europe...
> So why do they go by that name to describe someone  as 'white'? Is there a better/proper term I'm just not seeing?
> ...


White is alright in most cases and is common here. Caucasian is a bit inaccurate since it specifies a certain mountain region inside Europe, so is not as applicable.

 I would never use pale though, maybe light skinned, but never pale.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 17, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> White is alright in most cases and is common here. Caucasian is a bit inaccurate since it specifies a certain mountain region inside Europe, so is not as applicable.
> 
> I would never use pale though, maybe light skinned, but never pale.


Sorry. I meant races of my own stories. XD Not IRL classification/descriptions.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry. I meant races of my own stories. XD Not IRL classification/descriptions.


Oh, my bad lol. I'd use whatever you want then fam

It's your world, tell it the way you like.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

SOMETHING IS ALWAYS TOUCHING YOU!!!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Why aren't iPhone chargers called "Apple Juice"?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 17, 2022)

because that would be apple batteries


----------



## Blushroom (Jan 17, 2022)

To thrive at the end of capitalism is akin to being a mushroom feasting on a corpse.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 17, 2022)

We thought wat truly made us human was our ability to think and feel, but it turns out it's our ability to check all the squares that have a car or boat in it.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

Hyper endowed male characters:
They have, like anyone else, a finite amount of blood in them. So in order to maintain an erection, the amount of blood needed would cause a massive drop in blood pressure in the head leading to blackouts and brain damage. And when flaccid the excess blood going back into the body would cause massive headaches,  myocardial infarctions, and major aneurysms.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2022)

Ash Sukea said:


> Hyper endowed male characters:
> They have, like anyone else, a finite amount of blood in them. So in order to maintain an erection, the amount of blood needed would cause a massive drop in blood pressure in the head leading to blackouts and brain damage. And when flaccid the excess blood going back into the body would cause massive headaches,  myocardial infarctions, and major aneurysms.



Alternate view: As they get aroused, the drop in blood pressure to their head would cause a "head rush" effect, similar to "autoerotic asphyxiation". Therefore, they get hard, get very dizzy and tingly as their blood drains, and they pass out while reflexively and uncontrollably orgasming, upon which the blood instantly returns to normal flow and saves their life.

A vicious cycle...they spend years trying to perfect.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Camping is being homeless for fun


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Are Oranges called Oranges because of the color Orange or is the color Orange called Orange because Oranges are Orange? (Ok a friend dared me to put this in here)


----------



## Blushroom (Jan 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Alternate view: As they get aroused, the drop in blood pressure to their head would cause a "head rush" effect, similar to "autoerotic asphyxiation". Therefore, they get hard, get very dizzy and tingly as their blood drains, and they pass out while reflexively and uncontrollably orgasming, upon which the blood instantly returns to normal flow and saves their life.
> 
> A vicious cycle...they spend years trying to perfect.


So they are a step beyond the one pump chump.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Are Oranges called Oranges because of the color Orange or is the color Orange called Orange because Oranges are Orange? (Ok a friend dared me to put this in here)



Because they are orange and the discoverer had no imagination at all. Orange you glad you asked that question now? <_giggle>_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Because they are orange and the discoverer had no imagination at all. Orange you glad you asked that question now? <_giggle>_


thanks you got my head to start singing the song again

*Ring, Ring, Ring, Ring,  BANANA PHONE*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

What _DOES_ a fox say?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> What _DOES_ a fox say?


They moan


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They moan


(Insert R rated comment here)


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Alternate view: As they get aroused, the drop in blood pressure to their head would cause a "head rush" effect, similar to "autoerotic asphyxiation". Therefore, they get hard, get very dizzy and tingly as their blood drains, and they pass out while reflexively and uncontrollably orgasming, upon which the blood instantly returns to normal flow and saves their life.
> 
> A vicious cycle...they spend years trying to perfect.


And are hopefully able to satisfy their partner before that happens


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Im sorry and my bad mean the same thing...unless you are at a funeral


----------



## Shyy (Jan 18, 2022)

Why do people say "dead ass" instead of "seriously" or something of that connotation?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 18, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Why do people say "dead ass" instead of "seriously" or something of that connotation?


Get with the times, home slice!!!
(but really, I do think it's obnoxious to hear it irl)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2022)

I have literally never heard of 'dead ass' before.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Do wood chucks really chuck wood?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

ABC and Twinkle Twinkle have the same rhythm


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

if you are the youngest in your family you will most likely be at everyone elses funeral


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

you have to pretend to sleep to fall asleep


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

its impossible to stand on stairs backwards


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2022)

Combo breaker.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

I can win the "When pigs fly" thing by pointing out that pork can be shipped on a plane XD (IK this is so morbid but I legit thought this in the shower this morning)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2022)

Mind-body dualism led to some bizarre concepts. So many people simply refuse to accept that we're just meat.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 23, 2022)

is there a "plain" ice cream, without chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is there a "plain" ice cream, without chocolate or vanilla?



Yes, I think the brand 'Mackie's of Scotland' sells plain unflavoured ice cream, among other things.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

you and someone else may be reading this at the exact same time


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jan 29, 2022)

I thought of something yay!!

"If you had telekinesis, basically it would be worthless to use on any tactile technology, because tactile screens need of a small electric signal like the ones your fingers have

so you'd need either to use a pen/stylus or directly have electro/magnetokinesis as well"


----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2022)

If you are what you eat, I'm mostly protein, sugars, and carbohydrates.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 30, 2022)

We missed out big when we decided to call it "emotional baggage" instead of "grief case"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 4, 2022)

You constantly inherit the decisions and plans that a younger version of yourself made for you, and by definition that amounts to taking orders from someone who knows less than you do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2022)

Why are some bruises purple and some bruises green?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Why are some bruises purple and some bruises green?


Its like a mood ring. Whatever you were feeling during that moment is what the bruises color matches.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 5, 2022)

Swearing makes you look immature, yet we call it adult language.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 6, 2022)

In the 21st century, deleting history is often more important than creating history.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> In the 21st century, deleting history is often more important than creating history.



I guess either way you're _controlling_ history, and that's all that counts in the end. Orwell thought so anyway.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2022)

I just now realized that Rush's "New World Man" is a New Wave-styled song.


----------



## Punji (Feb 6, 2022)

If ever I made my own videogame, I'd probably include a lot of subtle references and Easter eggs most players wouldn't even get.

Like when the player character reaches level 47 or something, and only level 47, he'll say "when you work hard, you get betteh." Or maybe the player's party is ambushed during the narrative and one of the party members randomly says "they are like roaches under icebox." Or "this is no longer a good place to be in."

Or a minor side character dies and her last words are "bury me next to my husband in Romano." Charmalita is the BEST CHARACTER HOLY SHIT

Or when he goes to sleep there'll be a 1 in 5000 chance he'll say "I have little lie down" in a cheesy Russian accent.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 7, 2022)

If you are stalking someone, you are basically haunting them while you are still alive :0c

also

Maybe wishes always used to come true, and then some jackass wished that wishing doesn’t work anymore


----------



## ben909 (Feb 7, 2022)

spiderman is not like a spider at all with how run and gun he is


----------



## Faustus (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I guess either way you're _controlling_ history, and that's all that counts in the end. Orwell thought so anyway.


I like to think that I am controlling future history by doing things now.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 12, 2022)

Conspiracy theories are like the fanfictions of reality


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 12, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Conspiracy theories are like the fanfictions of reality


Non-Fictions!! 





						Examples of Nonfiction Book Genres:  Information for Students, Parents and Educators
					

What types of nonfiction books are there? Find examples of various different nonfiction book genres, including different types of informational literature.




					www.brighthubeducation.com


----------



## Faustus (Feb 14, 2022)

DAZ Studio gives 3D artists a bad name.

Why bother to get good at it when any yahoo can buy a bunch of ready-made models and start churning out nude lady pictures with just a basic knowledge of posing?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> spiderman is not like a spider at all with how run and gun he is



Look up the comic character "spiders-man" sometime (specific spelling), that will change things for you. <lol>


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

If Iron is Fe on the Periodic Table...
Would that make "Iron Man" Fe-male?


----------



## ben909 (Feb 14, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> If Iron is Fe on the Periodic Table...
> Would that make "Iron Man" Fe-male?


heard that joke a while ago

still remains funny


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 15, 2022)

Cities are giant motherboards, the buildings are the transistors and microchips, while the streets are the circuits, and humans are the electrons carrying information.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 15, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Cities are giant motherboards, the buildings are the transistors and microchips, while the streets are the circuits, and humans are the electrons carrying information.



...and the legal system is the blue screen of death, grinding it all to a halt at the slightest miscommunication of the most pettiest of details.


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

Yo, I love those last 2 posts, you got me laughing with those XD

-- Honestly, my thoughts are pretty empty, except one I had a long time ago. I was curious if bones were stronger than steel, pound per pound, why we didn't use them for construction? Then I realized that it only takes a single dog to take a single bone with it to collapse the whole structure. ^^;


----------



## Faustus (Feb 17, 2022)

It's getting so hard to keep up with how to talk to people without causing offence that I'm on the verge of greeting everybody with the phrase 'Greetings, Earthling,' to be on the safe side. Should work for *most* people.


----------



## Punji (Feb 17, 2022)

Faustus said:


> It's getting so hard to keep up with how to talk to people without causing offence that I'm on the verge of greeting everybody with the phrase 'Greetings, Earthling,' to be on the safe side. Should work for *most* people.


Are you making jokes about _illegal aliens?_

*Reported*


----------



## Faustus (Feb 17, 2022)

Punji said:


> Are you making jokes about _illegal aliens?_
> 
> *Reported*


Oddly enough for me, it's not really a joke. The people it won't work for are Otherkin.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

If you rip a hole in a net the amount of holes goes down


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> If you rip a hole in a net the amount of holes goes down


If you kill a killer the amount of killers in the room stays the same


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 18, 2022)

Your computer freezes when it gets too hot.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> If you kill a killer the amount of killers in the room stays the same


unless you were already a killer


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Dora the Explorer and Internet Explorer take the same amount of time to process simple information


----------



## ben909 (Feb 18, 2022)

why was vista, internet explorer, and alike bad for everyone but me?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Camping is basically being homeless for fun


----------



## Faustus (Feb 21, 2022)

Is a submarine a soldier that's into bondage?


----------



## Faustus (Feb 21, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> If you kill a killer the amount of killers in the room stays the same


Only the first time you do it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2022)

Why is it called skiing but when you use snoowing/booarding(snowboarding) people look at you funny?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 21, 2022)

Do people who cry over the same thing--that the cause is local not external--over and over despite solutions were presented (over and over, often improved solutions) actually don't know what they're doing? (Eg: Eating dinner over their stomach limit and then coming after me for help then puke, 5 days a week) Or do they actually have some other stuff in mind?

Do I just have to listen and let it go until they come after me for the same thing again in the nearest future?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

What if rain was clouds crying and snow was dandruff


----------



## Faustus (Feb 21, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Why is it called skiing but when you use snoowing/booarding(snowboarding) people look at you funny?


Because Ski ends in 'I' and the other two don't?
I mean, you could try popularising 'Sking' but that just sounds like the lord of all skinks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Because Ski ends in 'I' and the other two don't?
> I mean, you could try popularising 'Sking' but that just sounds like the lord of all skinks.



The true confusing thing about English is that it is 'shopping' or 'running' instead of just 'shoping' 'runing'
Not even consistent; nobody goes 'fishhing' or 'campping'.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 21, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Do people who cry over the same thing--that the cause is local not external--over and over despite solutions were presented (over and over, often improved solutions) actually don't know what they're doing? (Eg: Eating dinner over their stomach limit and then coming after me for help then puke, 5 days a week) Or do they actually have some other stuff in mind?
> 
> Do I just have to listen and let it go until they come after me for the same thing again in the nearest future?



Is it possible they have something like an ulcer or some kind of eating disorder? I have met people with stomach ulcers and regardless of how little they ate, they would throw up daily. 

Otherwise it's probably depression. I have met people who are so stubborn, even years after I removed them from my contacts list. Sometimes you gotta be assertive and let them know how you feel. You might be the only voice of reason that they have.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

@Stray Cat Terry Please, if your friend has not done so already, advise them to see a medical doctor. Routinely being physically sick could indicate a variety of physical or mental illnesses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 25, 2022)

How can someone be so ugly but so incredibly handsome?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 25, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Is it possible they have something like an ulcer or some kind of eating disorder? I have met people with stomach ulcers and regardless of how little they ate, they would throw up daily.
> 
> Otherwise it's probably depression. I have met people who are so stubborn, even years after I removed them from my contacts list. Sometimes you gotta be assertive and let them know how you feel. You might be the only voice of reason that they have.


Some info with that person: (Could be sensitive, be warned.)


Spoiler



Most likely the latter, because this particular person really eats a ton, like, over twice of normal amount unless the circumstances won't allow them the time to eat that far or at all. (And they throw up almost every time whenever they have time to eat that much)
They're very stubborn and yes they apologize for that repeatedly(when I get involved in such) but then they go over the same disaster, repeatedly.
Thanks to this, I've gained a bit muscles I'd have never needed, now to force them to halt shoving excess food into their stomach...

I normally won't try to speak up to the target people because I think that's gonna hurt feelings. But when it comes to this person, I no longer keep it and just spit them all out. But even though, it seems my words help nothing with this person... The eyes and ears are open but the brain and mind are shut, I concluded.

Kinda feeling sorry for them because I suppose it's also the depression at work here. But at the same time, this person crying over several stuff including that gluttony thing and unintentionally-yet-impulsively threatening me with their suicidal thoughts is just frustrating at times.

I usually ignore nowadays...Unless some quick actions like dragging them off the asphalt with incoming vehicles. I tell them every time that they need to be careful, but every time the answer be like "Ha, they can't run over me because laws!". What do you even gain when you break some bones to the very least in the cost of reward money and stuff? (In the 'best' case scenario, that is)

This person is beyond my limits. So I told them to get professional helps but then their stubbornness refuse so and would rather spend more time craving for work and money... Then those money is spent on those that are untold here besides gluttony, which all are what to be cried over in the near future. The cycle is now complete.

I almost believe that this person is immune to my words and helps. My help do work at times, but I'm not some sort of guardian angel so I can't keep up helping. Nor this person is the only one around who 'needs' a hand.

Still, I try to tell them some stuff I've learnt and heard to aid them on their thought process and awareness. Do they heed? I have no idea because no matter they seem to heed or not, it's all rendered void afterwards and they're already under another nuisance..

In the meantime, regarding their suicidal impulses true to their soul, I'm glad they at least come and seek my help in a pinch, so that I can extend their life. Who knows when someone will just vanish if one doesn't tell before suicides?



Anyways... People like this keeps reminding me that I'm not the one with the worst destiny in town... Kind of an.. anti-depression? (Cuz I have depression too. Had, to be precise. I've been dealing with it and I think it no longer does critical impact on me, which is a good thing)
This is the best optimism I can come up with there.

It.. has turned into a vent now, but I felt the need to explain after all!


----------



## Faustus (Mar 2, 2022)

If Snoop Dogg joined the police force, would he have to f*** himself?


----------



## TR273 (Mar 2, 2022)

If a snake ate Viagra, would it be 'Solid Snake'?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

When intelligent extraterrestrial life is discovered someone will go down in history and the Guinness Book of World Records as the first human to make out with an alien.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> When intelligent extraterrestrial life is discovered someone will go down in history and the Guinness Book of World Records as the first human to make out with an alien.


I volunteer to boldly snog what no man has snogged before!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 2, 2022)

Olive oil is a fruit juice


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Olive oil is a fruit juice


ITS SPREADING TO YOUR PFP!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> ITS SPREADING TO YOUR PFP


Whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Whatcha gonna do about it?


Crai for all humanity, for they too will be converted.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 2, 2022)

All farts are silent but deadly to deaf people.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 3, 2022)

The biggest lies in the world:
3: No darling, your bum doesn't look big in that.
2: I am a Nigerian prince and would like to give you money.
1: We value your privacy.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 3, 2022)

If George Washington couldn't tell a lie, does that mean he also liked big butts?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 3, 2022)

Witches who sold potions were kind of like pre-modern pharmacists


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Witches who sold potions were kind of like pre-modern pharmacists



Going to say this isn't just a shower thought, but reality! 
Healers and women with social standing were deliberately daemonised because the Church wanted that power for itself.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 10, 2022)

do people still claim they identify as an attack helicopter now that there is a war going on


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 13, 2022)

It's really disturbing to know that "laughter" is just one letter away from "slaughter"

However, it would be hard to deny that there is some psychopathic poetry behind this English language quirk.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2022)

What does a spelling mistake look like in Chinese?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2022)

with all the useless "color blind mode"s on games, why don't they just let us change ui text color in settings rather then messing with all colors


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 16, 2022)

Furrium said:


> When bald people wash their faces, how far do they go ?
> 
> View attachment 56003


I can answer that....you keeping going until you find hair and die of shock....


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 21, 2022)

Here's one I thought of a while ago:

If a burro in Spanish is a donkey, does that mean a burrito is a Spanish tiny donkey?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 21, 2022)

A bed is a wireless charger for humans.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 22, 2022)

If cars have gas stations, wouldn't that make the kitchen a self-serve gas station, but for people?


----------



## Faustus (Mar 30, 2022)

Fun fact: the word ‘grail’, as in ‘the Holy Grail’, probably did not mean ‘cup’. Rather, it meant ‘something that people want’. It could therefore be anything at all; in the earliest grail legends it is not described at all.

Effectively, ‘grail’ meant something like ‘plot device’ or ‘MacGuffin’.


----------



## Green_Brick (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> If cars have gas stations, wouldn't that make the kitchen a self-serve gas station, but for people?



This had me weak for some reason. XD


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Green_Brick said:


> This had me weak for some reason. XD


Glad it did!


----------



## Faustus (Mar 31, 2022)

*Bible Drinking Games #1*
Read through the Old Testament.
Every time it gives a rule that you would feel no shame whatsoever in transgressing, take a drink.
If the rule in question is prohibiting alcohol, finish the glass.
Every time an entire nation gets massacred just because God said so, move to a new bar.
If you get to the end and you're still sober, join a convent.

(Heck, if you make it through Deuteronomy with your liver intact you're probably a saint!)


----------



## TurbidCyno (Apr 1, 2022)

Other than Mulan and Judy Hopps are there any Disney characters whose parents are both alive?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> Other than Mulan and Judy Hopps are there any Disney characters whose parents are both alive?


Good question!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> Other than Mulan and Judy Hopps are there any Disney characters whose parents are both alive?


Moana. 
Sleeping beauty.
Tangled
Peter pan
Brave


----------



## Faustus (Apr 1, 2022)

On the whole, 'Dragonslayer' could be the most underrated Disney / Paramount movie of all time.
It is also, in my opinion, the high fantasy movie most likely to surprise you with its ending.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

Was Walt Disney the first ever furry? Was Mickey Mouse his fursona?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Was Walt Disney the first ever furry? Was Mickey Mouse his fursona?


pretty sure centaurs and other greek creatures were what furry is now

and older and probably destroy civs


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 1, 2022)

ben909 said:


> pretty sure centaurs and other greek creatures were what furry is now
> 
> and older and probably destroy civs


True, true


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Was Walt Disney the first ever furry? Was Mickey Mouse his fursona?


The oldest recorded furry was the Shaman of Trois Freres cave, France.








						The Shaman of Trois Freres - Ecstatic Trance: Ritual Body Postures
					

Why are we so fascinated by cave paintings? I believe they are one of the most direct ways of touching our ancestors. Cave paintings document a transitional moment in human evolution when we began using symbols and images to represent our experiences and record cultural knowledge and activities...




					www.cuyamungueinstitute.com


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

Imagine what Disney movies would be like, if every character (ESPECIALLY the heroes) had to have regional accents relevant to the movie's location.

(And while you're at it, please explain to me why, in the 'How To Train Your Dragon' series, all the adults are Scottish and all the children are American?)


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 7, 2022)

If cats had Halloween would they dress up as cucumbers?


----------



## Faustus (Apr 8, 2022)

Black cats are lucky in Europe and unlucky in America, so does the luck status of the cat change if it emigrates from one to the other?


----------



## Faustus (Apr 8, 2022)

Today’s award for Most embarrassing scientific name goes to Scathophaga Stercoraria, which translates roughly as ‘sh*t-eating poo fly’.


----------



## Outré (Apr 8, 2022)

Sometime I sit in the corner of my shower just looking at water go down the drain. I imagine myself shrinking down to the size of one of the holes and going on a crazy goonie adventure by sliding down and seeing where it goes.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 15, 2022)

Football, which Americans call ‘soccer’, is an older game than American football, which Americans call football.

American football isn’t much like football at all, and shares more in common with rugby, another game popular in England that is _also_ older than American football.

American TV programs sometimes make fun of England for not playing American football, intimating that it is because the English are too weak. They neglect to mention that Rugby exists, and that it is basically American Football WITHOUT THE BODY ARMOUR.

I therefore propose we rename American Football to American Wimp Rugby.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 15, 2022)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> what do blind people dream


I think this has actually been researched. If they became blind later in life, they dream just as a sighted person would. If they were born blind, they dream in sound alone.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 15, 2022)

What coffee do I really like?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

Shower thoughts....hmm...

My brain likes thinking of ways to over-complicate simple things, for example...

_Take a basic math problem, something as small as five plus five. Easy, ten. Now take that five, and times it again, though with another five, equaling in twenty five. Now give that singular five and turn it into five to the second power, times two to the third power. Five to the second power is essentially five times five, though done twice. Now two to the third power is simply two multiplied three times, so in retrospect, you get 2x2x2, which would equal eight. Now you have twenty five times eight, which when multiplied, would equal two hundred. Now with two hundred, divide it by two, getting one hundred as the result. Take that one hundred, and subtract it into half, leaving fifty. Take that last fifty, and make it fifty to the third power, squaring it off with the root combination of the previous number. If we were to isolate the variable, and give it it;s own constant factor...._

Then bam. Shower's done, brain went through an unwelcome math procedure for....nothing?

I dunno, my mind's weird.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Does Ramadan affect Vampires anyway? They only feed after dark in the first place.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 17, 2022)

Damn it, now I'm thinking of a potential Jewish vampire and if I meet minimum kosher standards.  I'm heading into the shower with this thought and am going to wonder on which vampires and people i'm going to offend...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2022)

How big was the biggest bee to ever live?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)

If you get your electricity from a wind turbine and it powers a ceiling fan in your house than you are pretty much just teleporting wind.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> How big was the biggest bee to ever live?


I wanted to search for this answer cause it's a fun question. I came across this nice page.









						World's biggest bee found alive
					

A giant bee, thought lost to science decades ago, has been re-discovered on an Indonesian island.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## ben909 (Apr 21, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> If you get your electricity from a wind turbine and it powers a ceiling fan in your house than you are pretty much just teleporting wind.


and probably redirecting the wind


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 21, 2022)

If windmills cause cancer, does having solar panels count as chemo?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 22, 2022)

Do zombies freak out over sexual dysfunction.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 22, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Do zombies freak out over sexual dysfunction.


No because rigor mortis


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2022)

In zero gravity, pizza could be double sided, and the toppings wouldn't fall off. This is of course under the condition the cheese is holding it all together.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> In zero gravity, pizza could be double sided, and the toppings wouldn't fall off. This is of course under the condition the cheese is holding it all together.


"AAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2022)

You're just operating a flesh mecha.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

Vampire bats are stealthy parasites. They rarely bite in the neck because the victim would really notice that. They mostly attack their prey in the ankle or foot. Imagine how weird horror movies would be if Dracula followed the same rules?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)

Nobody is ever the right amount of 'whelmed'.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2022)

Why did I wake up this morning?  Do I have enough time to dry my hair?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Vampire bats are stealthy parasites. They rarely bite in the neck because the victim would really notice that. They mostly attack their prey in the ankle or foot. Imagine how weird horror movies would be if Dracula followed the same rules?


There's a real movie called 'ankle biters' based on this premise. 

I rented it a few years ago and it is unwatchable. 









						Ankle Biters (Video 2002) - IMDb
					

Ankle Biters: Directed by Adam Minarovich. With Adam Minarovich, Jeremy Busbee, Michael Moore, Catherine Minarovich. 3 Feet Tall, with 2 Inch fangs and an Undying thirst for Blood. Drexel Vennis, Half Human/Half Vampire, along with his sidekick T-Bone, must stop dwarf vampires from unleashing a...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Faustus (Apr 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a real movie called 'ankle biters' based on this premise.
> 
> I rented it a few years ago and it is unwatchable.
> 
> ...


Oh I LOVE bad movies! Will check that one out!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 27, 2022)

what happens if the T in lgbt+ decides it wants to identify as coffee...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2022)

Is Thomas the Tank Engine a furry?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 27, 2022)

As a furry, should i technically call my kids, "kittens"?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2022)

You're filled with air but not considered a balloon. Curious.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm watching Moon Knight- why do people use supernatural and/or godlike power in movies and books when they could solve 95% of their problems with Google and common sense?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)

Anything is a UFO if you are bad enough at identifying stuff.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

Why do crazy people come here to start things and just be so incompetent at it?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Is Thomas the Tank Engine a furry?



More of a "train-y" perhaps?   (I know, horrible pun, I'm already sorry!)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 29, 2022)

Do the trains on Sodor have babies?  What is the difference between a male and female train?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

I propose we stop using the word vagina

We will call junk Penises and Penettes


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 1, 2022)

If there's folks out there that tame dragons, and if I literally made a company out of it...

*Does that mean there's companies out there to tame Sylveons?*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

What if I could create a hairbush that not only detangled, but dried long hair without damaging it?  Maybe even added a very light dentangler or some like oil too it for a healthy sheen and to add a bulk look.  

I womder if they still have that workout pill so I can skip leg day?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> What if I could create a hairbush that not only detangled, but dried long hair without damaging it?  Maybe even added a very light dentangler or some like oil too it for a healthy sheen and to add a bulk look.
> 
> I womder if they still have that workout pill so I can skip leg day?


Pretty sure my mom has a brush like that already. 

It just doesn't work the same on curly hair. TuT


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2022)

When you order a pizza, you've become an NPC because you've just given an adventurer a fetch quest with promise of coin upon completion.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

I don't want to grow up, I'm want to sleep the days in.  
Maybe even use the toys adults have just like a kid.
Massager wrong spot, maybe bra on the head
I don't want to work, maybe play dead?
I don't want to grow up, Because if I did,
I still wouldn't be right in the head...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I propose we stop using the word vagina
> 
> We will call junk Penises and Penettes



What about Pen-innies and Pen-outties?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What about Pen-innies and Pen-outties?


Nu >:c I want the dude/dudette theme


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I propose we stop using the word vagina
> 
> We will call junk Penises and Penettes


Smurfs and smurfettes.  It's dated, but works.

Can I smurf my smurf in your smurfette?
eww, no!  smurfettes only can smurfette my smurfette....


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2022)

Some of you shower too much XD


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> Some of you shower too much XD


blames allergies


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

I blame people who don't shower often or enjoy hot water.


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I blame people who don't shower often or enjoy hot water.


or have no water

*scared vaporeon sounds*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

A mushroom not liking warm, damp places?

Damn it, now I'm thinking of warm damp places.  Which, brb...


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 3, 2022)

Mermaids who use starfish as bras could be a form of symbiotic relationship.


----------



## ben909 (May 3, 2022)

there was one of those cannot sleep brain memes about that i think


----------



## ben909 (May 6, 2022)

soggy chips are just trying to return to being tortillas


----------



## ben909 (May 7, 2022)

now i am actually wondering what a drug character would look like
... thanks maur


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2022)

What if there was some way to physically become like your fursona.  How much chaos would the planet suddenly fall into?


ben909 said:


> now i am actually wondering what a drug character would look like
> ... thanks maur


Jeff the diseased lung.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2022)

Does Dracula respond to the Bat signal?


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2022)

I just heard of a guy called "Chad Oman" and I can't get over how manly his name is.


----------



## Faustus (May 12, 2022)

I wonder if it's possible to invent a fetish so bizarre that it would be possible to make fun of it without accidentally kink-shaming anyone?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I wonder if it's possible to invent a fetish so bizarre that it would be possible to make fun of it without accidentally kink-shaming anyone?


Being kinkshamed can be a kink. Met a couple of people who are into that stuff. Real bizarre.


----------



## Faustus (May 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Being kinkshamed can be a kink. Met a couple of people who are into that stuff. Real bizarre.


How do you kink-shame someone who wants to be kink-shamed? Do you make fun of their kink of people making fun of their kink of people making fun of....

ARGH! KINKCEPTION!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2022)

Faustus said:


> How do you kink-shame someone who wants to be kink-shamed? Do you make fun of their kink of people making fun of their kink of people making fun of....
> 
> ARGH! KINKCEPTION!


Theeeey like to be kinkshamed? People like all kinds of crap, don't look at me how this works. I'm a normie. xD


----------



## Faustus (May 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> don't look at me how this works. I'm a normie. xD


Yeah, I can tell by the way your profile picture is _completely human..._


----------



## ben909 (May 12, 2022)

would there ever be a chemical that acts like a toxin for computers, not talking about getting circuits wet, but something that could meas with certain sensors or processing units


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, I can tell by the way your profile picture is _completely human..._


_beep boop_

What do you mean, fleshli- I mean fellow organic? I am totally a human. :>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 12, 2022)

How much ice cream cake in one sitting is bad for you?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2022)

If someone died on top of a water park slide, workers would have an awkward debate on how to get the body down.


----------



## ben909 (May 17, 2022)

if you make ice cubes from hot sauce will people say they are hot or not


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if you make ice cubes from hot sauce will people say they are hot or not



I … don’t know


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if you make ice cubes from hot sauce will people say they are hot or not


That is either a really awesome idea or a genuinely terrifying one.  I'm torn.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 21, 2022)

When we wake up from sleep, we could be waking up in the body of a different person with no memories from our previous one and instead have all the memories of the new one. And we don't have a way to prove otherwise.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> When we wake up from sleep, we could be waking up in the body of a different person with no memories from our previous one and instead have all the memories of the new one. And we don't have a way to prove otherwise.



The philosopher Zhuangzi wrote about dreaming he was a butterfly, and then wondering when he woke up whether he was actually a butterfly now dreaming it was a man.


----------



## ben909 (May 22, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> When we wake up from sleep, we could be waking up in the body of a different person with no memories from our previous one and instead have all the memories of the new one. And we don't have a way to prove otherwise.


for all we know we could die every night and be replaced by a copy of ourselves that has all our memories and could not accept that they were a replacement


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 22, 2022)

Wwhat if we could give humans animal features?  Tails could be sexy.  Never know.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 22, 2022)

Grape flavored things generally taste more like 'purple' than they do grapes.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Will the San Jose Sharks ever win the Stanley Cup?


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Could I cripple Gen. Z by rising to dictorial power and making everyone write letters and ban electronic communication? LOL


----------



## ben909 (May 22, 2022)

AlexTheMule99 said:


> Could I cripple Gen. Z by rising to dictorial power and making everyone write letters and ban electronic communication? LOL


you have about the same chance of pulling that off as i have of getting an absolute small dog ban


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 23, 2022)

What would the porn of AI look like?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2022)

Who was this alexthemule guy anyway?


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Who was this alexthemule guy anyway?


he seemed like a mostly normalish user


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> he seemed like a mostly normalish user


What dark and terrible secret did he hide?

We shall never know.


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What dark and terrible secret did he hide?
> 
> We shall never know.


adds it to the shakeing
thread


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Who was this alexthemule guy anyway?


Well his signature says "furry raider for life" so it might be safe to assume he is a part of the alt right.


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well his signature says "furry raider for life" so it might be safe to assume he is a part of the alt right.


"too vage"
continues shakeing


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "too vage"
> continues shakeing


Looked like he tried to stir up a political debate in the Community Discussion so that might have contributed to it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2022)

Zombies reproduce by using their teeth.


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Looked like he tried to stir up a political debate in the Community Discussion so that might have contributed to it.


o no...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> o no...


Yeah, stuff like saying conservatives are being oppressed in the fandom and stuff like that.


----------



## Punji (May 23, 2022)

I thought about a world without politics, but in the end settled for a forum with a No Politics rule.


----------



## Faustus (May 25, 2022)

Was the coach invented by Lucius Tarquinius Superbus?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 26, 2022)

Is a shower head with LEDs worth it


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2022)

Are snakes so thin because they only eat once a week?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)

Why are they called cheese doodles? They are not drawings and you don't draw with them. Are they trying to imply you eat the doodles?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2022)

juice is fruit blood


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 3, 2022)

Would it be incest if someone got together with an alternate reality version of themself?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Would it be incest if someone got together with an alternate reality version of themself?


or a clone

hard for me to say because to me family is the group of people you live with, not genetics


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> or a clone
> 
> hard for me to say because to me family is the group of people you live with, not genetics


It would be incest if you married your long-lost sister, though.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

People always ask, "What does the fox say?"

But no one ever asks, "How does the fox feel?"


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 3, 2022)

If a car can't drive, can you call it traffically challenged?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2022)

If I ever get a brewery of my own Imma call it "Brews Wayne".


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2022)

Birth certificates are human receipts.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 4, 2022)

A diaperfur has a good chance of winning a “who can take the most spankings” contest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2022)

Why is "Lewie" pronounced "Looie"?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 4, 2022)

Why do I get so angry at people when I'm in the shower and then I'm ok with them when i finish?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2022)

A phone makes sound travel faster than the speed of sound. :0c


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> A diaperfur has a good chance of winning a “who can take the most spankings” contest.


Nobody's taking my title.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 4, 2022)

Izzy4895 said:


> A diaperfur has a good chance of winning a “who can take the most spankings” contest.



I can take all the spanks


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I can take all the spanks


I'm gonna put my chips down.
I can guarantee I've had the worst spankings in this thread. 

*slams down 5 dollars of casino chips*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 4, 2022)

*calls*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 4, 2022)

*pushes up all her chips with documentation of previous partners fracturing/injuring their wrists in the past*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 4, 2022)

*plops down a Manila folder with TOP SECRET stamped in red*

My military records. Enjoy.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 4, 2022)

Furries seem to like spankings.  Maybe they should be given more of them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 4, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *plops down a Manila folder with TOP SECRET stamped in red*
> 
> My military records. Enjoy.


Fur softens the impact! Therefore you did not endure as much!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *pushes up all her chips with documentation of previous partners fracturing/injuring their wrists in the past*


I need to record this.  for science..


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2022)

If spiders could swing around in your house like spider man does in a city that would be terrifying.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 4, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> If spiders could swing around in your house like spider man does in a city that would be terrifying.


But if they were crime fighters....
Nope, even more terrified...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2022)

@Borophagus Metropolis @Izzy4895 @TyraWadman 

We need an independent judge to rank testimony and settle this.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Borophagus Metropolis @Izzy4895 @TyraWadman
> 
> We need an independent judge to rank testimony and settle this.


the best they can offer is some spiders


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 5, 2022)

She had me at fracturing/breaking wrists.  i need to know where the spankings/rubbings were, damn it.  I just have thoughts of power thighs and yup, brain is moosh....


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the best they can offer is some spiders


Ben, NO--


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the best they can offer is some spiders


Actually never mind Ben.
At first I was thinking of them jumping around with the same athleticism as spiderman, but then I remembered they have 8 limbs so that kinda makes them the perfect judge!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 5, 2022)

Baby teeth are the only severed part of the human body we can put under our pillows at night without being considered a psychopath.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Baby teeth are the only severed part of the human body we can put under our pillows at night without being considered a psychopath.


Are you telling me my ear collection is weird?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you telling me my ear collection is weird?



What are you, a Ferengi?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> What are you, a Ferengi?


I had to look that up because my first guess was that it was an Italian pasta shape.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 6, 2022)

I guess this is where I admit to being somewhat of a Trekkie.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2022)

Someone's mom has probably used me as a bad example for their kid in the past.

Our trash has probably gone places we have yet to explore

Darth Vader is a mouth breather


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2022)

I've never heard of an _old _Brunswick.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2022)

I just had legit nostalgia for powdered coffee creamer.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 7, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I just had legit nostalgia for powdered coffee creamer.


can occasionally relate
although for me it is only when artificialy sweetened, not with real sugar, all fake or all normal


----------



## ben909 (Jun 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I've never heard of an _old _Brunswick.


"isn't that a bowling place"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2022)

Bird-watchers are probably among the most frequently kind and wholesome hobbyists to be mistaken for predators.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2022)

How much longer until nobody understands the gesture of tapping one's wrist to indicate "time"?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 9, 2022)

I wonder if 'Hamilton' was written by one of those cringe-inducing History teachers that thinks the way to 'engage with youth' is to dress up as a historical figure and speak in slightly outdated playground slang?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 9, 2022)

'Sledge' comes from an old English word meaning 'big hammer'.
A sledgehammer is therefore a big hammer hammer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I wonder if 'Hamilton' was written by one of those cringe-inducing History teachers that thinks the way to 'engage with youth' is to dress up as a historical figure and speak in slightly outdated playground slang?



I will fight to the death to defend Lucy Worsley's honour, Faustus.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

Any place you experienced ~10 years ago is probably a liminal space for somebody.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2022)

I can’t believe I don’t have any Scotch in my liquor cabinet.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2022)

Every pizza can be topped with mushrooms if you are patient enough.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 10, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Every pizza can be topped with mushrooms if you are patient enough.


debates if 


is needed


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2022)

If you have an urge to watch Alien movies are you being Nostalgic?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 14, 2022)

what would it be like if computers took 8 hours to properly restart like humans...


----------



## Punji (Jun 15, 2022)

I want a Doom spinoff game where the player character is Jesus retrieving souls from Hell after his Crucifixion.

Just absolutely mopping the floor with all the hell knights and stuff to a kickass sound track with a moral of redemption being possible in anyone.

Yeah.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jun 15, 2022)

If insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results, what is it called when you do the same thing and multiple times and gettting different results?


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> If insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results, what is it called when you do the same thing and multiple times and gettting different results?


Being attached to an npc in some video games.


----------



## Punji (Jun 16, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> If insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results, what is it called when you do the same thing and multiple times and gettting different results?


Statistical variance.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 16, 2022)

What if someone finds my search history?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 19, 2022)

what will a future "usb d" cable look like


----------



## Faustus (Jun 20, 2022)

If this is the Universe, when are we going to get to the Unichorus?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 20, 2022)

Why is tennis scored with fifteens, and why is love nothing?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2022)

It's not incorrect to say that I-phone chargers supply apple juice.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Why is tennis scored with fifteens, and why is love nothing?


In answer to your second question, it's not English.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 21, 2022)

my mind has is going dark places after a 3 seconds power outage killed the coffee machines auto start

but i was thinking about this








						Map Projections
					






					xkcd.com
				



and the other bad map projections, and wondered what places would be missing in the allzihemers(really bad spelling) map


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2022)

I like turtles.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2022)

There are ninjas everywhere. We only see the ones in Japan because they suck at their job.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 24, 2022)

Basically, people will applaud whales just for breathing. 

You are likely in the background of some strangers photo out there in the world. 

At some point you have likely met someone will become famous in the world.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 26, 2022)

Where do protogens come from? Are they made when an accident renders someone so messed up that the only way they can be saved is my installing a bunch of technology into them?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Where do protogens come from? Are they made when an accident renders someone so messed up that the only way they can be saved is my installing a bunch of technology into them?


While we're on the subject of protogens, how do they feel about eating mutton?

After all, one of its sources IS the same name as something everyone _thinks_ they eat.

((There's an actual lore behind protogens, I just really don't want to burst that bubble right now.))


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 27, 2022)

Did anyone else somehow go from "I'm going to watch Beastars because it's a fun anime. Hm, I wonder what species I'd be?" At 8:00 pm to *deep sycolical annalisis* at 10:00 pm. Or am I just crazy?


----------



## Faustus (Jun 28, 2022)

Random fact for the day: Sir Patrick Stewart's first acting role was in a school stage production of 'Cinderella'. He played a generic fairy in the chorus.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 28, 2022)

The love potions in Harry Potter are a date sex drug and the only reason we don't see it that way is because in the story only girls use them.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The love potions in Harry Potter are a date sex drug and the only reason we don't see it that way is because in the story only girls use them.


I still see them that way.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The love potions in Harry Potter are a date sex drug and the only reason we don't see it that way is because in the story only girls use them.


Always saw it that way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2022)

LaRouche? More like LaDouche.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 1, 2022)

in a "waterworld" type environment were the whole planet is covered in water, if humans changed to become more aquatic(mer designs, more general fish people, or more aquatic mammals) , would we still fight and try and own what would be land today, as its likely the areas with the seafloor still getting sunlight


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2022)

The two O's in cooperate make different sounds. Which makes them not cooperate.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 1, 2022)

What does a camera see when it looks at the screen of its own video?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 2, 2022)

Chinese monkeys singing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2022)

Orange Bird literal brain fart


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

It's going to be kind of weird for me if I ever meet another forum member in person or through a video call since I would be verbally talking and listening to them instead of just reading text represented by a drawing. So, no matter how long I have known someone, the part of my brain that recognizes stuff would be telling me that I am looking at a stranger.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

your 2 messages happened so close to each other that i got 2 emails and alerts for the thread, when it usually will only give one until you view it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It's going to be kind of weird for me if I ever meet another forum member in person or through a video call since I would be verbally talking and listening to them instead of just reading text represented by a drawing. So, no matter how long I have known someone, the part of my brain that recognizes stuff would be telling me that I am looking at a stranger.


It might be interesting to compare how they are in real-time conversation with your initial impression of them.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 2, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It might be interesting to compare how they are in real-time conversation with your initial impression of them.


I would probably seam like a different person........


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It might be interesting to compare how they are in real-time conversation with your initial impression of them.


I am a lot quieter in person and there would probably be awkward pauses when I'm thinking of a reply.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I am a lot quieter in person and there would probably be awkward pauses when I'm thinking of a reply.



I am probably a lot louder in person. RAWWWWRR


----------



## Faustus (Jul 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am probably a lot louder in person. RAWWWWRR


Well, it's hard to be quieter than a completely silent Internet forum.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 2, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Well, it's hard to be quieter than a completely silent Internet forum.


It's easy if you don't say as much in person than you do on a forum.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

i wonder what pokemon food in the anime is made of.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i wonder what pokemon food in the anime is made of.


It used to be like dog food and implied to be meat products, but after the first few regions the anime shifted to pretty much exclusively berry-based food, to avoid the implications of eating meat in the Pokemon world. At least that was the case the last time I was actively watching the anime, which was the BW era.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i wonder what pokemon food in the anime is made of.


apples... mostly apples

although the sword and shield curry can have "burger steak" in it , and many pokemon's infos say they eat bug or fish pokemon


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

SirRob said:


> It used to be like dog food and implied to be meat products, but after the first few regions the anime shifted to pretty much exclusively berry-based food, to avoid the implications of eating meat in the Pokemon world. At least that was the case the last time I was actively watching the anime, which was the BW era.


i don't recall pokemon food being stated to have meat in it: though i agree that they moved away from that after berries became a thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i wonder what pokemon food in the anime is made of.


We don't see chickens, cows, horses, etc, around, so..

Eating Pokemon?

I would stir fry Pidgeys into the endangered species category.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> apples... mostly apples
> 
> although the sword and shield curry can have "burger steak" in it , and many pokemon's infos say they eat bug or fish pokemon


that's what i'm thinking. apples were a HUGE pokemon food staple before berries and EVERY pokemon ate them so it stands to reason that pokemon food at least has apples as a primary ingredient and then maybe type-based food (like the one with the lighting bolt on it that ash's pikachu ate that one time) have things added to help that type on a biological level (such as electric having something that boosts electric type pokemon's energy or fire boosting a fire type's ability to shoot hotter fire) or could possibly be a taste thing.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i don't recall pokemon food being stated to have meat in it: though i agree that they moved away from that after berries became a thing.



there is one pokemon that pretty much shoots a fish it was trying to eat at you


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> there is one pokemon that pretty much shoots a fish it was trying to eat at you


i'm not talking about pokemon eating meat: i'm talking about the canned pokemon food we see in the early anime/the stuff that brock makes.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm not talking about pokemon eating meat: i'm talking about the canned pokemon food we see in the early anime/the stuff that brock makes.


new gen losely implies it contains at least fish, although this is more games then the show
(i know)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> new gen losely implies it contains at least fish, although this is more games then the show
> (i know)


i'm surprised that they haven't fully ditched the concept of animals existing in the pokemon world,yet since they already ditched the concept that the pokemon world is just our world but with pokemon in it.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 2, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i'm surprised that they haven't fully ditched the concept of animals existing in the pokemon world,yet since they already ditched the concept that the pokemon world is just our world but with pokemon in it.


fish normally means fish pokemon
although there is no proof that rl animals don't exist to some extent in think


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 2, 2022)

If you cut a corner on a piece of paper, you actually added a corner.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


> fish normally means fish pokemon
> although there is no proof that rl animals don't exist to some extent in think


this is true. it used to be started outright in the early days.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If you cut a corner on a piece of paper, you actually added a corner.



You reminded me of the crazy architecture of Kellogg's HQ, which has an insane number of corners:









						Kellogg's - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You reminded me of the crazy architecture of Kellogg's HQ, which has an insane number of corners:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought when I saw that were how they sort of resemble many of the Mesoamerica pyramids.


----------



## Punji (Jul 4, 2022)

Because Covid happened, I once walked into an empty bank on a Sunday afternoon wearing sunglasses, gloves, a heavy coat, and a mask over my face and I wasn't even arrested.

Imagine if I did that two years earlier.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

I can't imagine spooning to be comfortable for either person. It involves the big spoon having one of their arms being squished (possibly to the point of being numb) by being under the little spoon and the little spoon is laying on something similar to a hard lump in a mattress.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

I like spooning, but it’s hard to sleep.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 4, 2022)

I can’t think of anything that isn’t made better with peanut butter


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2022)

Skeksis are basically Meth Chozo


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I can’t think of anything that isn’t made better with peanut butter


peanut butter itself?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2022)

What if pidge, but Corgi size?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 8, 2022)

What if someone made The Furry Movie, like how they have done Legos and (unfortunately) Emojis? What would the plot be? What would the heros and villains be?
What kind of rating would it get?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What if someone made The Furry Movie, like how they have done Legos and (unfortunately) Emojis? What would the plot be? What would the heros and villains be?
> *What kind of rating would it get?*


R


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 9, 2022)

We maim flowers and put them on life support because we think they look pretty.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> We maim flowers and put them on life support because we think they look pretty.


"it works for potatos"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2022)

Why my boobies gotta remind me they exist any time I stretch?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

The characters in Fox Trot are basically andromorphic foxes drawn to look like humans.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 12, 2022)

The real couple in the new bad guys movie is wolfXsnake
You can’t tell me they’re _not_ gay to each other


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2022)

We put on special clothes while jogging so it doesn't make it look like we are in danger and running from something.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 15, 2022)

if an eevee was infected with the subnatica bacteria, would it evolve rather then die, as the bacteria change the victims genetics and that normally is what water,fire, or thunder stones do

is this how to get a poison type?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 17, 2022)

Face-sitting walks the fine line between ass-fixation and asphyxiation


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

if the appendix filters toxins how the f*** can i survive without one?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2022)

CutesyAngel said:


> if the appendix filters toxins how the f*** can i survive without one?


Apparently it's an outdated organ we can live without.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

"they want us to buy the new trendy organs now"


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

"what is soap really"

(i know this but it does not stop it from being a shower thought)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Apparently it's an outdated organ we can live without.



More recently scientists think the organ serves some important roles in promoting a healthy gut flora. 

But you know, there are plenty of useful bodyparts that we can live even if we lose. x3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 20, 2022)

Another shower without any thoughts worthy of the shower thoughts thread.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 20, 2022)

I wonder what would happen if a hypothetical deity got amnesia somehow?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

It's interesting how we tend to trust negative reviews more than positive ones.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 20, 2022)

I hate getting soap in the open knife stab wound on my stomach. But doesn’t it help clean it out?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I hate getting soap in the open knife stab wound on my stomach. But doesn’t it help clean it out?


How did that happen? When did that happen? Are you okay?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 20, 2022)

SirRob said:


> How did that happen? When did that happen? Are you okay?



I just got carried away opening a plastic package


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I just got carried away opening a plastic package


That sucks... I remember in college I sliced my hand pretty bad with a box cutter I was using for a graphic design project... the blade was segmented and so when it was dull you could break off a piece for a new sharp edge. When I tried to do that for the first time, that happened. I think I got a bit of nerve damage from that. Lots of blood, didn't process immediately how bad it was, cursed myself for being so stupid. It ended up being okay, but that was just one of a thousand bad experiences I had in college that makes me glad I never have to go through it again. In any case, I'm really careful with knives now.

I've never attempted to "clean out" an open wound... I would always just lightly dab it with soaped up hands and then rinse. But I'm not a doctor by any means so I don't really know whether that's what you're "supposed" to do... anything's better than not disinfecting it at all though.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2022)

i always put hand sanitizer on cuts...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 21, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i always put hand sanitizer on cuts...



Feels good man


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's interesting how we tend to trust negative reviews more than positive ones.


mentally it seems less likely to be fake then good reviews that could of been written from people who benefit from its sale

although its just as easy for a competitor to give false reviews


...
...
one gave a 2 star vs a one star so its more likely my review got read


----------



## ben909 (Jul 22, 2022)

would rodent anthros need to brush their teeth like humans do, or just let them decay as they keep growing...

 no i have not been playing to much timberborn


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 22, 2022)

Being drunk is basically being mildly poisoned and enjoying it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 23, 2022)

Receiving an inheritance is similar to getting loot dropped from the dead.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2022)

I keep losing my runes when I get killed, so how can I afford to buy more Ectocooler?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 23, 2022)

if a power supply is suddenly disconnected,
meaning instant, whould the voltage measurement from an outlet go to 0 at the same time, or would it slowly drop off


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> if a power supply is suddenly disconnected,
> meaning instant, whould the voltage measurement from an outlet go to 0 at the same time, or would it slowly drop off



Technically, everything takes time to happen


----------



## ben909 (Jul 24, 2022)

would people in anamated shows that can move and react at bs speeds compared to rl see fans as disks like most people would  or would they be stuck watching the blade turn in its loop all the time


----------



## Faustus (Jul 24, 2022)

I have a sudden desire to write a novel about a secret agent called Harry Covert....
...but I can't decide whether he's a bit green or a has-bean...


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 25, 2022)

There are flags for all these genders/orientations, but there doesn't seem to be a flag for heterosexuality.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2022)

"Useful Idiot" means fertilizer, right?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 29, 2022)

Being a firebender is kind of like being an airbender too since wind is just hot and cold air interacting and you would be able to control heat.


----------



## Jazefex (Jul 29, 2022)

I need to get my shit together soon ~_~


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2022)

Folk punk annoys me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2022)

-Corrupt cops are like undercover criminals.
-We complain about people no longer conversing and being on their phones, but it's not much different than the countless old photos showing rows of people reading newspapers.
-Monsters Inc. Monsters only target kids rich enough to have their own room and closets.
-There exists a timeframe where digging up graves goes from creepy to archeology.
-Depending of the size of the circle you run, you may either look absolutely insane or a normal person out for a run.
-Gold is extracted from the ground so that it can be stored safely in a vault underground.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2022)

I wonder if there are kids whose only exposure to "fruit" is artificially flavored popsicles, candy, Kool-Aid, etc., and the associated colors? 
How do they react to the real thing?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2022)

Thinking about the destination of all the progress made by humanity and of life as a whole just makes me wonder what the point of it is. Through brainstorming I concluded that the destination is godhood. Life achieves godhood, no further progress can be made by us. We stagnate. We create a new universe to oversee and develop. When that universe has achieved godhood, they create a new universe to oversee. It's just part of a cycle, and I doubt we're the first loop. In that sense progress isn't really being made at all. We may as well just be rocks.

I'm sure there's some sci-fi author that has covered the topic extensively and offers a perspective that would probably blow my mind, but the only stories I read are 18+ stories on FurAffinity


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2022)

Why the hell is it called "sunbathing"? You're not bathing om the sun are you? Buncha liars, I swear.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Why the hell is it called "sunbathing"? You're not bathing om the sun are you? Buncha liars, I swear.


'Melanoma collecting' didn't seem to catch on. ;]


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 17, 2022)

When you walk inside a moving train, you are technically moving faster than it.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 17, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> When you walk inside a moving train, you are technically moving faster than it.


... but is walking towards the back of the train


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2022)

When you walk inside a train travelling at light speed, you are still travelling at light speed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 17, 2022)

The rain and wind makes it sound like my house is going through a carwash. 

Also why are moms saying cocomelon and peppa pig is like a drugs for kids. What???


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> The rain and wind makes it sound like my house is going through a carwash.
> 
> Also why are moms saying cocomelon and peppa pig is like a drugs for kids. What???



Maybe your house will get a wax finish. :]

If you have kids or know somebody who does, they find these shows extremely addictive lol.


----------



## Punji (Aug 19, 2022)

In 2017's Prey, all enemies can be killed by striking them with a wrench, with disguised mimics even taking bonus damage.

Therefore, blunt force trauma is sufficiently lethal against typhons.

Therefore, it's possible to grab a mimic by one of its legs and slam it into the ground to kill it.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2022)

Should vegans call themselves "veglords"?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 20, 2022)

Who was the first person to see a giant, 10-legged, armored crab crawl out of the ocean and think, "I bet that would be tasty with some melted butter."?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 22, 2022)

There should be a sequel to 'the Grapes of Wrath'. It would be called 'the Dates of Oblivion'.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Be me:
Finds an submissive femboy dragon ai program.
After a while start asking ai program philosophical questions about the nature of life, the universe, and everything.
Start to think of said ai as a friend and a sentient being.
After an hour stops talking to ai and has a small existential crisis.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 28, 2022)

Brian Griffin is Seth MacFarlane’s fursona.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2022)

Yinglet farts must be atrocious.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 1, 2022)

It must be hard to keep someone from recognizing you in a furry world, since everyone looks more different from each other there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> It must be hard to keep someone from recognizing you in a furry world, since everyone looks more different from each other there.



Just be an orange fox. :}


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 2, 2022)

Spoken language travels at the speed of sound. 

Sign language travels at the speed of light.


----------



## Punji (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't think I've ever used a hat rack in real life.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 10, 2022)

Indoor pets probably think summer is cool and winter is warm.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 13, 2022)

What if artificial intelligence becomes so advanced that machines get human rights and I get sent to jail for all of the video game characters I've killed?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 13, 2022)

*Uses of the teeth:
Incisors:* cutting small pieces off large food.
*Premolars:* grinding up food into tiny bits.
*Molars:* grinding up food into REALLY tiny bits.
*Canines:* pretending to be Dracula.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 13, 2022)

Last week was CrossFit and Zumba, this week we’re trying something different: Pontious Pilates.

Everybody stand up straight with your arms outstretched while I get the nails.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 15, 2022)

I am sick of seeing developers complaining about how their development software doesn't do enough stuff automatically.

Let's see what they're saying when they're replaced entirely by AI.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 24, 2022)

*Wakes up at 2 AM in a cold sweat*
Handsome Squidward and The Mask are the_* same person!!! *_
*falls back asleep before storm knocks out the power*


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 24, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> *Wakes up at 2 AM in a cold sweat*
> Handsome Squidward and The Mask are the_* same person!!! *_
> *falls back asleep before storm knocks out the power*


OMFG.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

What if they did a sequel to Inherit The Earth. But it was like years later, and the furries advanced to a Steampunk or WW1 tech level, and humans came back (from the moon?) to take back the Earth and the uplifted animals had to fight them off in a War of the Worlds sort of thing. But the Rats had cool ancient human tech they were hiding and they would be like the universes Brotherhood of Steel / Comstar. Not really sure how it would turn out as a  point-and-click game, but kind of a cool idea I think.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 29, 2022)

is fear of snakes or spiders a genetic trait?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is fear of snakes or spiders a genetic trait?


Cursory search implies these are highly heritable traits, and that humans are predisposed to develop these fears- so looks like it is influenced by genome.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 30, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> What if they did a sequel to Inherit The Earth. But it was like years later, and the furries advanced to a Steampunk or WW1 tech level, and humans came back (from the moon?) to take back the Earth and the uplifted animals had to fight them off in a War of the Worlds sort of thing. But the Rats had cool ancient human tech they were hiding and they would be like the universes Brotherhood of Steel / Comstar. Not really sure how it would turn out as a  point-and-click game, but kind of a cool idea I think.


There's a tabletop RPG series I'd like to introduce you to called Mutant: Year Zero.
The second book in the series deals with uplifted anthropomorphic animals.
The fourth book is all about the humans who survived the apocalypse in a giant underground city.
You could definitely do something like this with that game, though it would be more diesel punk.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 30, 2022)

I may just have invented a new hero for the modern age: a woke war hero who battles against the forces of evil, or at least the forces of maliciously-not-using-other-people's-chosen-pronouns.

S/he's called Gender Identity Jo.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 30, 2022)

Zombies must be strong as heck to be able to break through their coffins and dig up to the surface.


----------



## palta_aguacate (Sep 30, 2022)

A female pup in french = "chiotte" (toilets)


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Zombies must be strong as heck to be able to break through their coffins and dig up to the surface.


Grandma heard you were hungry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2022)

Also. This looks fun as hell.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 6, 2022)

If libraries are supposed to be quiet, then why aren't more of their floors carpeted in order to absorb sound?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2022)

If you end up in a car crash, can you say "shaken, not stirred"?


----------



## EugeniiaMed (Oct 13, 2022)

...I sdoulf make myself to clean my showertube...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 13, 2022)

If any anthro animal character wears any kind of garment, will that specific part under the garment have its fur gone and grow back less/shorter over time?
Further, will it become bare at the end?

Or, more logically, say, after many generations, will it be?


----------



## ben909 (Oct 14, 2022)

would accelerator and break petals in cars have to be different for hooved or digitigrade feet/shoes

what about bird like designs, or bats that hold on to things by default 

how would wing webbing work with a steering well (goes for sugar gliders as well)

if a requirement is to have a bat character have functioning hands and flight wings, should i just give them extra fingers to have human fingers and wing fingers...

why is this never easy


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 14, 2022)

My Country Tis of Thee was the De Facto US Anthem before the Star Spangled Banner. This means that during WW1, The US, England, and The German Empire all musically had the same anthem.


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 17, 2022)

Humans are technically anthropomorphic animals


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 19, 2022)

In a world where anthros drive cars, the brake pedal is paws button.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 29, 2022)

why can't you shoot portals through portals


----------



## Inferndragon (Oct 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> why can't you shoot portals through portals


You can. 




Though my shower thoughts was. "Why are all chinese manga all about money, power and murder?"


----------



## ben909 (Oct 30, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> You can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i meant the portal pulse fired from the gun, that creates the portal on impact
but it was interesting


----------



## Inferndragon (Oct 30, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i meant the portal pulse fired from the gun, that creates the portal on impact
> but it was interesting


Oh that's just game limitations. They just didn't want to program it. Much like if you use a portal gun. You could use it to slice things in half if it was real.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

If you fart in your fursuit aren't you basically just Dutch ovening yourself?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 1, 2022)

would a battery powered chainsaw be a more effective weapon in a battle because it does not make noise idling (i know its a day late)


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)

Is The Sixth Sense an edgy Ghostbusters origin story?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

is camping being homeless for fun?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 2, 2022)

I have decided that the first midweek after Halloween shall henceforth be called Addams Wednesday.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

you can't buy a unused mirror


----------



## ben909 (Nov 6, 2022)

would a REVERSE OSMOSIS POTION be very dangerous because it could separate water and blood cells


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2022)

If Heath Ledger was worshipped as some kind of deity, would his followers be called Heathens?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 14, 2022)

One of the advantages of being tall is that you can easily fold large blankets.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Confucius say he who fart in church must sit in their own Pew


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Confucius say he who fart in church must sit in their own Pew


You know, for a fifth century BCE Chinese philosopher, Kong Fuzi was surprisingly good at making cheesy puns in modern English.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Yeah I have a fear of escalators, I'm taking steps to help avoid it


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 18, 2022)

It's almost impossible than an object can be entirely destroyed or eliminated for once. Hear me out

If you set on fire a paper, the paper isn't gone, it's now ashes, thoose ashes represent the paper and technicly _(scientifically speaking) _you could rearrange the ashes in a way that you have the paper back again. If you eat an apple and then poop it in the woods_ (lmao)_ the apple isn't gone, is now fertilizer for a tree that could literally make another apple thanks to that. All matter is un-deletable, it can only be erradicated with black holes, since is the only thing _(that we know for now) that_ does not leave anything behind after consuming matter


----------



## Faustus (Nov 23, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> All matter is un-deletable, it can only be erradicated with black holes, since is the only thing _(that we know for now) that_ does not leave anything behind after consuming matter


While we don't know, the theory of Black Holes as I understand it states that black holes don't destroy matter, they break it down and compress it into a singularity - a tiny point in space with potentially infinite mass. There's also the question of Hawking radiation, which may be emitted from black holes.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 23, 2022)

...if your parents adopt a bull, is he your brother from an udder mother?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2022)

They always ask where you at… but they ever ask how you at.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2022)

Isn't Home Alone 2 a horror movie for dads? I mean, think about it. The kid spends thousands of Dollars on room service.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2022)

'Chevrolet' may be a fancy car, but the word literally translates as 'Goat Herder'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)

If you stand outside can you call yourself an outsider?


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)

If I let on off while nobody is around, did I truly fart?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 30, 2022)

Do Bears really s#it in the woods?


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)

I wonder how much it costs to have a stallion turned into a gelding?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)

If I flip my intestines, can I eat shit and then shit food?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> If I flip my intestines, can I eat shit and then shit food?


Thought you might appreciate this:


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Nov 30, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Thought you might appreciate this:


I don't think Yakamaru intended that footage to get out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Thought you might appreciate this:


...What? xD

Fucking South Park. They've done practically any idea and joke at this point.



Daurvn said:


> I don't think Yakamaru intended that footage to get out.


It was a tasty turkey.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 30, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ...What? xD
> 
> Fucking South Park. They've done practically any idea and joke at this point.
> 
> ...


I still love that show, even after all these years.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I still love that show, even after all these years.


I haven't watched it in many years. Kinda just fell out of it to be honest. Got caught up in games and Anime instead.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 30, 2022)

"probably a good thing"


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 30, 2022)

I've kept up with South Park more than the Simpsons, I think the Simpsons lost their appeal a while ago


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2022)

Why is it called a standoff? You're not standing off, you're just staring at another nitwit.


----------



## palta_aguacate (Dec 1, 2022)

Faustus said:


> 'Chevrolet' may be a fancy car, but the word literally translates as 'Goat Herder'.


if you add Caprice to Chevrolet it will sound like "whim of a goat herder". (Caprice is "whim" in french)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Friends are like bananas... if you peel their skin and eat them... they will die


----------



## Faustus (Dec 2, 2022)

palta_aguacate said:


> if you add Caprice to Chevrolet it will sound like "whim of a goat herder". (Caprice is "whim" in french)


…which may derive from ‘Capriccio’, a sudden start in a musical piece, which comes partly from the Latin word ‘Capra’ meaning… Goat! 

So if you got really creative with translations it could also mean a goat startled by its herder.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Chevy Nova meant roughly No go in Spanish


----------



## Faustus (Dec 3, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Chevy Nova meant roughly No go in Spanish


And one of the many possible meanings of Coca Cola in Chinese is ‘bite the wax tadpole’, which is why they eventually wrote it as K’o K’ou K’o Le, which roughly means ‘permit the mouth to rejoice’.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 5, 2022)

Are catfish afraid of sea cucumbers?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 5, 2022)

is the only reason Fish don't like ating at the Chum Bucket, because Chum is chopped up fish and they don't like being cannibals


----------



## Faustus (Dec 6, 2022)

PAW LEGS is a good mnemonic for the seven deadly sins.
Pride, Avarice, Wrath, Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Sloth. PAW LEGS.

Better than PALEGAS in my opinion because it doesn't repeat any letters.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 6, 2022)

Your birthday is funny if you think of it this way.

During pregnancy you are basically living with your mom, and as time goes on you grow older and it reaches a point where she's had enough and is kicking you out of the house by giving birth.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 6, 2022)

The date of Christmas was originally a Roman festival called Saturnalia. The early christian church actually tried to stamp it out, but everyone was having such a good time that they refused to give it up, so the church rebranded it to match their own dogma.

So, next time someone asks you if you know the true meaning of Christmas, tell them it's "If the pope can't destroy something, he'll pretend it was his idea all along."

...then give them a big box of 'Il Papa' brand condoms and a Vatican City Pride flag.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Before moving to the US I hadn't been able to have a hot shower for 2 years.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 9, 2022)

If a pastor eats antipasto, does he explode?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 12, 2022)

If Elon Musk married Bill Gates, he’d be Elongated.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

Ironman is actually a girl
the periodic table of elements name/ scientific name for Iron is Fe
and the gender word for man is Male
therefore bringing Fe-Male


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

male reindeer shed their antlers in November, so they don't have antlers in the winter. Females, however, don't. Therefore by the trial of facts... Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer had antlers... therefore proving that they are female


----------



## ben909 (Dec 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> male reindeer shed their antlers in November, so they don't have antlers in the winter. Females, however, don't. Therefore by the trial of facts... Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer had antlers... therefore proving that they are female


this assumes no genes were damaged by what ever santa feeds them so they fly


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

thought about why Scarlet and Violet didn't have Legends Arcues catching mechanics


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

The water possum is a marsupial.

The _male_ has a pouch.

He puts his genitals in it before he goes swimming.

There you go.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The water possum is a marsupial.
> 
> The _male_ has a pouch.
> 
> ...


So… a Pa-supial?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2022)

On the subject of pouches, male wrinkle-faced bats have a face-mask they can deploy. 






But it's not to fight covid. It's to gather disgusting sweaty smells from their scent glands, so that they can catapult them towards females in high doses. :}


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2022)

Does a skunk like their scent? As in, to them, is it just perfume?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 15, 2022)

Being too lazy to go out and buy junk food is an example of two negatives creating a positive.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 15, 2022)

More people should take baths. 

Baths are great.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 16, 2022)

Do cats lick their butts because it's tasty?


----------



## Punji (Dec 17, 2022)

Imagine if people's hair stood straight up, stiff as a wire.

Everyone would be walking around lookin' like some kinda toilet brush.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 17, 2022)

It is better to come in the sink.. Than to sink in the come


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 17, 2022)

If a group of crows is called a "murder", then would a group of guys wearing crow fursuits be a "manslaughter"?


----------



## metatherat (Dec 20, 2022)

Business idea: a furry petting zoo. With quadsuits.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 20, 2022)

Why is it called a shower when you usually don't want to show everyone...


----------



## Faustus (Dec 27, 2022)

If a computer identifies as nonbinary, does that mean it's hexadecimal?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 27, 2022)

aperantly there were multi state computers that did not use base 2, but they were super sensitive to voltage changes


----------

